# Reto en simulador de bolsa, a ver quien es capaz de ganar mas pasta



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

Y a ver quien es el pardillo que palma mas 8:

Estoy desde hace unos dias registrado en la bolsa virtual y para aprender no está nada mal.

Si alguien quiere participar en un reto, que se de de alta, mi nick alli es el mismo que aqui. Partimos con 100.000 € y a ver quien gana mas pasta, comentamos las jugadas y aprendemos algo.

Si es que hay interesados, fijamos una fecha de inicio, reseteamos las cuentas a 100.000 € y a ver como se lo monta cada uno.

Saludos.


P.D. No tengo ni puta idea de bolsa pero quiero aprender, si me sale bien la cosa metere pasta "de verdad" )


----------



## Hackusho (27 Dic 2010)

Me acabo de registrar, hoy le echare un ojo haber como funciona esto que yo tampoco no tengo ni pajolera idea.

Por cierto, pole!!


----------



## la vivienda nunca baja (27 Dic 2010)

Yo también voy para adentro.
Espero arruinarme y suicidarme como los buenos brokers del 29. ¡Snif!


----------



## Memphis!! (27 Dic 2010)

Otro más... ni puta idea, pero vamos a ver!


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

Postead vuestro user y asi podemos comparar los resultados. Si os parece bien partimos con 100.000 € 

El mio como aqui, cmatamoros


----------



## skifi (27 Dic 2010)

Mira, yo voy a experimentar. Me registraré con el mismo nick, y a ver que pasa... a las malas, aprendemos.


----------



## Depeche (27 Dic 2010)

Yo ya estoy apuntado también, mi nick es macro.


----------



## glacierre (27 Dic 2010)

Probando a ver, de momento ya voy palmando pasta 

Edito, dioh mío, que coño pasa con sos-cuétara ¿tanto arroz hace falta con el nuevo AVE?


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

sos cuetara ganó el ultimo dia un 17,56 con el acumulado de hoy roza el 45% en 2 dias


----------



## jmoraf (27 Dic 2010)

me he registrado, para que no se diga..

pero no hay que olvidar que operar con dinero real es otra cosa


----------



## valenmope (27 Dic 2010)

yo tb me he apuntado al simulador con mi nick de aquí, 

BTW, que gif más guapo cmatamoros!


----------



## jolu (27 Dic 2010)

Apuntado estoy.

jjolu ya que no se permiten 4 caracteres.

Ni puta idea de como empezar.


----------



## City Boy (27 Dic 2010)

Lastima! no suelo operar con esos valores. Esa cartera virtual es muy escasa en opciones de inversión. Se limita a valores de 4 índices. Con tan poco surtido no podría demostrar mi porqueyolovalgo.


----------



## bermy (27 Dic 2010)

*Otro que se apunta*

Dudas,

Valen todos los mercados, continuo,ibex, nasdaq,etc..?

Tambien vale operar con CFD,s?

No os penseis que tengo idea, pero puestos a aprender , a lo grande

S2.


----------



## Berebere (27 Dic 2010)

Ni puta idea pero me he apuntado con el mismo nick y 100.000€.


----------



## Berebere (27 Dic 2010)

cmatamoros dijo:


> sos cuetara ganó el ultimo dia un 17,56 con el acumulado de hoy roza el 45% en 2 dias




Por eso me he puesto a corto ::


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

bermy dijo:


> Dudas,
> 
> Valen todos los mercados, continuo,ibex, nasdaq,etc..?
> 
> ...



Si, se puede operar con CFDs


----------



## jmoraf (27 Dic 2010)

la página es un poco petardo, ¿no?

y ya voy perdiendo.. será la página ::


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

Para ver las jugadas de los demas www.labolsavirtual/*nick*


----------



## Berebere (28 Dic 2010)

¿Cómo coño se cierran los CFD's?

Halluda!!!


----------



## glacierre (28 Dic 2010)

Berebere dijo:


> ¿Cómo coño se cierran los CFD's?
> 
> Halluda!!!



Tengo la misma duda, no termino de entender qué opciones tengo que elegir para (por ejemplo) ponerme en corto en X apostando que bajará a 0.5€ la acción.


----------



## Berebere (28 Dic 2010)

glacierre dijo:


> Tengo la misma duda, no termino de entender qué opciones tengo que elegir para (por ejemplo) ponerme en corto en X apostando que bajará a 0.5€ la acción.




Yo me he puesto en corto ayer en SOS Cuétara, e iba ganando una pasta. He intentado deshacerme de la posición y lo único que consigo es cargarme de comisiones (por compras y ventas), pero siguen estando ahí los CFD's!!!!


----------



## Berebere (28 Dic 2010)

Ya me enteré, aunque me ha costado una pasta en comisiones por intentos fallidos (y en coste de oportunidad):

Para deshacer una posición corta (venta) hay que comprar el mismo número de acciones en posición larga (compra).


----------



## inver (28 Dic 2010)

Me apunto. Mismo nick


----------



## cmatamoros (29 Dic 2010)

De momento voy ganando casi 1000 € 

Coto Matamoros (cmatamoros) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

Yo ya estoy registrado con mi nick


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

Cerrando operaciones se obtendrían 97774.32 € 

Pues vaya


----------



## Mendrugo (29 Dic 2010)

*Apuntado*

Apuntado y preparado.)

Capital inicial 100.000€


----------



## Berebere (30 Dic 2010)

Comparativa a 30/12/2010 0:20 h.*

<table><col style="width: 60pt;" width="80" span="3"> <col style="width: 117pt;" width="156"> <col style="width: 91pt;" width="121"> <col style="width: 58pt;" width="77"> <tbody><tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td style="height: 15pt; width: 60pt;" width="80" height="20"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 117pt;" width="156"></td> <td style="width: 91pt;" width="121"></td> <td style="width: 58pt;" width="77"></td> </tr> <tr style="height: 60pt;" height="80"> <td colspan="6" style="height: 60pt;" height="80"></td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Forero</td> <td>Cerrando operaciones</td> <td>Capital disponible</td> <td>Balance</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Skifi</td> <td align="right">70386,13</td> <td align="right">29879,89</td> <td align="right">100266,02</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Berebere</td> <td align="right">69266,42</td> <td align="right">30856,24</td> <td align="right">100122,66</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Jjolu</td> <td align="right">1713,14</td> <td align="right">98276,14</td> <td align="right">99989,28</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Bermy</td> <td align="right">25988,69</td> <td align="right">73946,26</td> <td align="right">99934,95</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Hackuso</td> <td align="right">83654,54</td> <td align="right">16184,57</td> <td align="right">99839,11</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Jmoraf</td> <td align="right">59817,56</td> <td align="right">39760,22</td> <td align="right">99577,78</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Vercingetori<span style="display: none;">x</span></td> <td align="right">97386,38</td> <td align="right">1872,99</td> <td align="right">99259,37</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Inver</td> <td align="right">94243,13</td> <td align="right">4647,74</td> <td align="right">98890,87</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Glacierre</td> <td align="right">39834,89</td> <td align="right">58290,31</td> <td align="right">98125,2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Valentin</td> <td align="right">-108,08</td> <td align="right">94749,53</td> <td align="right">94641,45</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Macro</td> <td align="right">34379,98</td> <td align="right">47519,34</td> <td align="right">81899,32</td> </tr> <!--[if supportMisalignedColumns]--> <tr style="display: none;" height="0"> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 117pt;" width="156"></td> <td style="width: 91pt;" width="121"></td> <td style="width: 58pt;" width="77"></td> </tr> <!--[endif]--></tbody></table>

* Aprovecho para ponerla hoy ya que cerrando estaría en positivo 

Edito porque me olvidé de Coto (que iría de primero): 

Cmatamoros 33719,54	67000,54	100720,08


----------



## skifi (30 Dic 2010)

¿Voy el segundo? ¿En mi primer contacto con bolsa? Flipo... o___O;;

Si es que lo que no se aprenda en este foro... jajaja. ¡Asias por la sugerencia!


----------



## Nar-- (30 Dic 2010)

Registrado, mismo nick, sus voy crujir.


----------



## cmatamoros (30 Dic 2010)

Berebere dijo:


> Comparativa a 30/12/2010 0:20 h.*
> 
> <table><col style="width: 60pt;" width="80" span="3"> <col style="width: 117pt;" width="156"> <col style="width: 91pt;" width="121"> <col style="width: 58pt;" width="77"> <tbody><tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td style="height: 15pt; width: 60pt;" width="80" height="20"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 117pt;" width="156"></td> <td style="width: 91pt;" width="121"></td> <td style="width: 58pt;" width="77"></td> </tr> <tr style="height: 60pt;" height="80"> <td colspan="6" style="height: 60pt;" height="80"></td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Forero</td> <td>Cerrando operaciones</td> <td>Capital disponible</td> <td>Balance</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Skifi</td> <td align="right">70386,13</td> <td align="right">29879,89</td> <td align="right">100266,02</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Berebere</td> <td align="right">69266,42</td> <td align="right">30856,24</td> <td align="right">100122,66</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Jjolu</td> <td align="right">1713,14</td> <td align="right">98276,14</td> <td align="right">99989,28</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Bermy</td> <td align="right">25988,69</td> <td align="right">73946,26</td> <td align="right">99934,95</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Hackuso</td> <td align="right">83654,54</td> <td align="right">16184,57</td> <td align="right">99839,11</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Jmoraf</td> <td align="right">59817,56</td> <td align="right">39760,22</td> <td align="right">99577,78</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Vercingetori<span style="display: none;">x</span></td> <td align="right">97386,38</td> <td align="right">1872,99</td> <td align="right">99259,37</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Inver</td> <td align="right">94243,13</td> <td align="right">4647,74</td> <td align="right">98890,87</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Glacierre</td> <td align="right">39834,89</td> <td align="right">58290,31</td> <td align="right">98125,2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Valentin</td> <td align="right">-108,08</td> <td align="right">94749,53</td> <td align="right">94641,45</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td>Macro</td> <td align="right">34379,98</td> <td align="right">47519,34</td> <td align="right">81899,32</td> </tr> <!--[if supportMisalignedColumns]--> <tr style="display: none;" height="0"> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 60pt;" width="80"></td> <td style="width: 117pt;" width="156"></td> <td style="width: 91pt;" width="121"></td> <td style="width: 58pt;" width="77"></td> </tr> <!--[endif]--></tbody></table>
> 
> ...



Gracias por el balance, a ver que tal van las cosas hoy, anoche puse algunas operaciones en cola


----------



## cmatamoros (30 Dic 2010)

Estoy palmando ahora, anoche tomé una serie de decisiones bajo los efectos del hachis. OHL e Iberia me están generando perdidas :´(


----------



## JohnSilver (30 Dic 2010)

Ya estoy dentro. Soy John_Silver

Pronto se me esfumará el dinero xD


----------



## Berebere (31 Dic 2010)

Comparativa a 31/12/2010 1:08 h

<table><tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"><td colspan="6" style="height: 60pt;" height="80"></td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"></td> <td class="xl66">Forero</td> <td class="xl66">Cerrando operaciones</td> <td class="xl66">Capital disponible</td> <td class="xl66">Balance</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Mendrugo</td> <td align="right">-68,84</td> <td align="right">100305,81</td> <td align="right">100236,97</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Jjolu</td> <td align="right">1690,64</td> <td align="right">98276,14</td> <td align="right">99966,78</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Bermy</td> <td align="right">42941,69</td> <td align="right">56927,58</td> <td align="right">99869,27</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Berebere</td> <td align="right">74675,84</td> <td align="right">24909,71</td> <td align="right">99585,55</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Skifi</td> <td align="right">69573,43</td> <td align="right">29879,89</td> <td align="right">99453,32</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Nar--</td> <td align="right">37266,89</td> <td align="right">62025,92</td> <td align="right">99292,81</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Cmatamoros</td> <td align="right">85918,68</td> <td align="right">13285,02</td> <td align="right">99203,7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Jmoraf</td> <td align="right">59405,51</td> <td align="right">39760,22</td> <td align="right">99165,73</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Hackuso</td> <td align="right">82146,09</td> <td align="right">16184,57</td> <td align="right">98330,66</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Inver</td> <td align="right">97198,66</td> <td align="right">930,69</td> <td align="right">98129,35</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Vercingetorix</td> <td align="right">96232,16</td> <td align="right">1872,99</td> <td align="right">98105,15</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Glacierre</td> <td align="right">39528,3</td> <td align="right">58392,18</td> <td align="right">97920,48</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Valentin</td> <td align="right">55857,11</td> <td align="right">39252,21</td> <td align="right">95109,32</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">Macro</td> <td align="right">34065,63</td> <td align="right">-2055,66</td> <td align="right">32009,97</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">JohnSilver</td> <td>Exceso de capital inicial</td> <td colspan="2" style=""></td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td colspan="2" style="height: 15pt;" height="20"></td> <td class="xl65">CityBoy</td> <td>Defecto de capital inicial</td> <td colspan="2" style=""></td></tr></table>
Notas:

1 - En un día de caída generalizada de bolsas, Mendrugo (y jjolu) se ve favorecido por no haber arriesgado nada :::: (1 única operación que salió bien)

2 - Estos balances pueden hacerse automáticos a través de la opción de retos, pero para ello teneis que tener corrrectamente el e-mail (no lo ven los demás), y aceptar las invitaciones de adhesión de los otros participantes. Yo por ahora sólo conseguí 5 contactos. 

3 - La idea es tener como contactos a todos los de burbuja, y lanzar un reto muy largo en el tiempo, de forma que se pueda ir viendo día a día la evolución. Incluso podemos poner retos más cortos, pero a través de fechas tope posteadas aquí, en lugar de tener que abrir un nuevo reto.

4 - Impresionante lo de Macro!


----------



## cmatamoros (31 Dic 2010)

Gracias Berebere, no entiendo lo que comentas del email, yo tengo puesto un email pero no me han llegado invitaciones de nadie. Podrias detallar mejor como hay que hacerlo??

Es cierto que ayer fué un dia de bajadas y a los que hemos arriesgado nos ha perjudicado, yo me dejé llevar por la euforia de haber ganado el dia anterior e invertí, hay que esperar a ver la prosima sesión como va la cosa, y esperar que se produzca un rebote tecnico.

No entiendo que le ha pasado a Macro, ha debido apalancar y le han ido mal las cosas ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## Berebere (31 Dic 2010)

cmatamoros dijo:


> Gracias Berebere, no entiendo lo que comentas del email, yo tengo puesto un email pero no me han llegado invitaciones de nadie. Podrias detallar mejor como hay que hacerlo??
> 
> Es cierto que ayer fué un dia de bajadas y a los que hemos arriesgado nos ha perjudicado, yo me dejé llevar por la euforia de haber ganado el dia anterior e invertí, hay que esperar a ver la prosima sesión como va la cosa, y esperar que se produzca un rebote tecnico.
> 
> ...



En "tu rincón" (Coto Matamoros (cmatamoros) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa) a la izquierda aparece un recuadro con el email que usas, y la siguiente advertencia:
(Sólo lo ves tú) Si está mal no podrán retarte - cambiar

En cuanto a la forma de agregar contactos, en la página de cada usuario (http://www.labolsavirtual.com/nick) bajo el gráfico de evolución tienes la opción:
Envíale un mensaje privado a xxx. Cuando reciba tu mensaje, xxx podrá hacer que seáis contactos el uno del otro.

Los retos se pueden hacer mediante los contactos en la parte superior derecha de la página personal, estableciendo día de inicio y día de finalización.

Tal y como está diseñado el reto (sólo mira evolución porcentual) Macro podría arrasar, si es que ya se ha dado cuenta del peligro que tienen los CFDs , porque con esos niveles de pérdidas lo único que podría hacer sería mejorar.



> El servicio se ha diseñado para poder participar simultaneamente en varios retos usando una única cartera. Este hecho se concreta en tres puntos:
> 
> 1. En cada reto se toma como punto de inico tu balance en el momento de inicio del reto. El balance no es nada más que todo el dinero que tendrías si cerrases en ese instante todas tus operaciones abiertas. En otras palabaras, el balance es la suma del capital que aún no has invertido más el valor de tus acciones.
> 2. En el reto sólo cuenta cual es el porcentage de aumento de tu balance, por tanto da igual cual es tu balance al inicio del reto. Lo que importa es que lo mejores. Por ejemplo, si partes con 1.00 € y acabas con 1.20 € (20%) ganarás al que partía con 1000 € y acabó con 1199 € (19.9%).
> ...


----------



## cmatamoros (31 Dic 2010)

Entendido, he mirado en la bandeja de entrada del email y tenia tu invitacion y la de Vercingetorix , ya estais agregados


----------



## juanrana (31 Dic 2010)

Yo me he apuntado también, me llamo igual, juanrana, menos mal que el mercado está cerrado, por eso no he perdido nada aún.


----------



## cmatamoros (31 Dic 2010)

Feliz año a todos y que el 2.011 les traiga jugosas ganancias


----------



## glacierre (3 Ene 2011)

Buenos, después de la enorme cagada que hice con las galletas cuétara en una de mis primeras operaciones, donde palmé 1800€ de una tacada, y otros desaguisados, he conseguido rehacerme a base de pequeñas compras.

Así que vuelvo a rozar los 100.000€ Tanto remar para esto...


----------



## bermy (3 Ene 2011)

La herramienta esta no contempla el pago de dividendos?
Realizé alguna compra esperando pescar en dividendos a corto y na nai.

Si es así cambiaremos de estrategia, pero ya les vale a los de la bosavirtual,

S2.


----------



## Depeche (3 Ene 2011)

Efectivamente,el otro dia apalanqué en Sacyr Vallermoso poniendome a la baja,y no lo he vuelto a mirar hasta hoy,pues despues de haber empezado ganando bastante con sacyr,me pilló la gran subida del otro dia y me jodió vivo.
Pero bueno,a partir de mañana me voy a poner las pilas y voy a intentar remontar,esto ha sido un lapsus,jeje.


----------



## cmatamoros (3 Ene 2011)

Yo estoy palmando tambien, he vendido Inypsa con perdidas de casi 1000 € y el resto de la cartera, Acciona, Iberia, Gas y Ohl están en perdidas, a mitad de la mañana si hubiese vendido estas 4 habria ganado pero luego han bajado...

A ver como planteo la estrategia para mañana, estoy en los 98786.159 :ouch:


----------



## skifi (3 Ene 2011)

Yo voy palmando 600 euros, visto lo visto no es un horror  Pero no acabo de afinar, a ver si esta semana levanto algo el asunto...


----------



## cmatamoros (4 Ene 2011)

Bien, parece que voy afinando mi operativa que es de lo que se trata 

He vendido Iberia con plusvalias y he tomado creo que buenas posiciones. El objetivo entre hoy y mañana es llegar a los 100.000 iniciales para recuperarme del fiasco con Inypsa. Ahora mismo estoy en 99216.246 o


----------



## JoTaladro (4 Ene 2011)

Yo me acabo de apuntar con el mismo nick.


----------



## bermy (4 Ene 2011)

welcome jotaladro


----------



## Berebere (5 Ene 2011)

Estado a las 19:30 del día 5 de enero de 2011

Se excluyen los que no parten de 100.000€ de capital inicial.

Van aparte (porqueyolovalgo) aquellos que prácticamente tienen todo el capital disponible y, además, han pagado muy pocas comisiones.

<table border="2" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#FFFFFF"><tr><td align="center" width="120"><p align="right"><b>Nick </b></td><td align="right" width="120"><b>&nbsp;Cerrando <br> operaciones</b></td><td align="right" width="120"><b>&nbsp;Disponible</b></td><td align="right" width="120"><b>&nbsp;Total</b></td><td align="right" width="120"><b>&nbsp;Comisiones</b></td></tr><tr><td align="right">Jmoraf</td><td align="right">&nbsp;61.356,47 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;39.760,22 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;101.116,69 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;150,64 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Bermy</td><td align="right">&nbsp;70.164,71 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;29.045,14 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.209,85 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;326,42 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Inver</td><td align="right">&nbsp;77.506,62 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;21.650,82 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.157,44 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;401,70 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Glacierre</td><td align="right">&nbsp;29.593,50 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;69.531,30 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.124,80 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;754,01 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Hackusho</td><td align="right">&nbsp;82.925,29 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;16.184,57 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.109,86 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;95,43 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Nar--</td><td align="right">&nbsp;49.521,09 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;49.475,10 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;98.996,19 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;162,40 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Berebere</td><td align="right">&nbsp;66.062,77 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;32.754,89 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;98.817,66 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;710,01 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Skifi</td><td align="right">&nbsp;97.744,86 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;481,95 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;98.226,81 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;142,05 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Cmatamoros</td><td align="right">&nbsp;57.268,03 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;40.463,41 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;97.731,44 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;415,62 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Vercingetorix</td><td align="right">&nbsp;95.782,69 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;1.872,99 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;97.655,68 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;143,00 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Valenmope</td><td align="right">&nbsp;56.033,57 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;30.136,41 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;86.169,98 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;433,59 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Macro</td><td align="right">&nbsp;58.614,89 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;9.993,20 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;68.608,09 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;2.671,80 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td></tr><tr><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td><td align="right">&nbsp;</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Mendrugo</td><td align="right">&nbsp;206,14 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;100.010,81 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;100.216,95 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;49,19 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">JoTaladro</td><td align="right">&nbsp;29,73 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.929,79 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.959,52 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;50,21 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Juanrana</td><td align="right">&nbsp;16.921,37 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;83.046,39 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.967,76 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;23,61 €</td></tr><tr><td align="right">Jjolu</td><td align="right">&nbsp;1.688,64 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;98.276,14 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;99.964,78 €</td><td align="right">&nbsp;5,86 €</td></tr></table>

PD: la bolsa española es una ruina, pero el mercado americano está siendo peor todavía :´(


----------



## bermy (5 Ene 2011)

Buen trabajo Berebere.
Cierto es que el tema esta para estudiarlo bien antes de invertir.
Hoy ha sido mal día para el Ibex, la mayoria en rojo.
Parece ser que habrá un buen rebote antes de ......¿?

S2.


----------



## inver (6 Ene 2011)

No se muy bien como funciona esto, pero creo que deberíamos de enviar nuestra dirección de correo electrónico con la que estamos dados de alta en el simulador de bolsa a BEREBERE, (que es quien se curra los rankings) para que este nos enviase una invitación para formar un grupo, nosotros se lo aceptásemos y creo que así le seria mas fácil a la hora de los rankings diarios, ya que después de crear el grupo supongo que en algún sitio saldrá el grupo entero.


----------



## Berebere (6 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> No se muy bien como funciona esto, pero creo que deberíamos de enviar nuestra dirección de correo electrónico con la que estamos dados de alta en el simulador de bolsa a BEREBERE, (que es quien se curra los rankings) para que este nos enviase una invitación para formar un grupo, nosotros se lo aceptásemos y creo que así le seria mas fácil a la hora de los rankings diarios, ya que después de crear el grupo supongo que en algún sitio saldrá el grupo entero.




No hace falta que me envieis la dirección, que es privada y es mejor que siga siéndolo, sino únicamente enviar un mensaje en la dirección Bere Bere (Berebere) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa, pulsando en el link que al efecto hay debajo del gráfico principal.

Cuando tenga los suficientes contactos iniciaré el reto. Si lo preferís podeis hacerlo a través de Coto: Coto Matamoros (cmatamoros) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa, porque fue quien inició el reto.

PD: no sé si valgo para esto de la bolsa porque, con los cabreos que me cojo jugando dinero virtual, prefiero no imaginarme si el dinero fuera contante y sonante.

En mi lista de contactos están:

Bermy
Cmatamoros
Glacierre
Jmoraf
Skifi
Valenmople


----------



## Berebere (6 Ene 2011)

Anda la cosa un poco loca hoy. Yo conseguí vender por fin Telecinco, que era el que me lastraba más los resultados, aprovechando una sorprendente subida del 5% a primera hora.

He visto que Coto compró ayer SOS Cuétara ::, que cae en este momento un impresionante 25,88%. Pero alma cándida comprar ayer, tras la publicación en todos los periódicos de los rumores sobre que iban a cambiar la legislación para impedir que Nueva Rumasa se convirtiera en un nuevo Forum o Afinsa. Si hubieras vendido CFDs te hubieras forrado. Aunque tampoco pusiste mucha pasta.

Cuando cierre USA pondré el nuevo cuadro... MUHAHAHA!

Edito: a las 10:08 cae un 39,41% !!!


----------



## cmatamoros (6 Ene 2011)

Pues si, la verdad es que aparte de que el mercado esta mal, mis operaciones no han sido para nada acertadas. Con SOS me he pegado una buena ostia, las compré a 0,854 y tengo que esperar a que remonten, seguro que volverán a cotizar por encima de 1 € de aqui a 10 dias.

Que tiene que ver SOS con nueva rumasa???ienso:


----------



## Berebere (6 Ene 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> Pues si, la verdad es que aparte de que el mercado esta mal, mis operaciones no han sido para nada acertadas. Con SOS me he pegado una buena ostia, las compré a 0,854 y tengo que esperar a que remonten, seguro que volverán a cotizar por encima de 1 € de aqui a 10 dias.
> 
> Que tiene que ver SOS con nueva rumasa???ienso:



Mañana puede tener un batacazo peor que el de hoy (o remontar). Si los que han anticipado la compra de las nuevas acciones intentan venderlas mañana va a ser una merienda de negros.

A lo mejor no tiene que ver con Nueva Rumasa, y yo lo asocio porque ha estado meses tratándose de hacer con el control de la empresa. Recuerdo que una de los lanzamientos de pagarés era para la compra de SOS, aparte de proponérselo a un grupo de Cajas de Ahorro.


----------



## bermy (6 Ene 2011)

Respecto a SOS, en la prensa economica ha salido publicado que ha aumentado sus perdidas y Caja Granada ha disminuido su posición.

Supongo que ese será el motivo del batacazo.

Cierto es , que si tuvieramos que vivir de esto, siendo unos privilegiados de tener 100000 € para invertir en bolsa, nos ibamos a ir a vivir debajo de un puente rapidito ja ja ja.

De todas maneras tiempo al tiempo....
S2.


----------



## cmatamoros (6 Ene 2011)

Hay gente que está palmando dinero de verdad con SOS y algunos creen que el valor se va a recuperar 

Preferentes SOS Cuetara (83/86)


----------



## Depeche (6 Ene 2011)

Yo estoy recuperando poco a poco,pero vengo desde muy a bajo,el lunes tenia solamente 30000 euros y he conseguido llegar casi hasta 70.000 euros,pero aún me queda mucho por remontar,lástima que estuve unos dias sin mirar esto la semana pasada.
Yo ahora llevo Jazztel que me está subiendo mucho y Ferrovial que acabo de comprar y creo que la he cagado.


----------



## cmatamoros (6 Ene 2011)

Yo tengo unos 40k para invertir pero no veo nada claro y despues de los ultimos fiascos no me atrevo a mover ficha...En el mercado nacional las cosas están crudas, habra que irse a "hacer las americas"


----------



## vyk (6 Ene 2011)

Me he apuntado hoy. lo que si tiene son unas comisiones altísimas ¿no? Digo en el mercado americano...


----------



## Berebere (6 Ene 2011)

Estado a las 22:50 del día 6 de enero de 2011

Se excluyen los que no parten de 100.000€ de capital inicial.

Van aparte (porqueyolovalgo) aquellos que prácticamente tienen todo el capital disponible y, además, han pagado muy pocas comisiones.

<table cellpadding="2"><col><col><col><col><tr valign=bottom bgcolor=white><td align=right><b>Nick</b></td><td><b>Cerrando<br>operaciones</b></td><td><b>Disponible</b></td><td align=center><b>Total</b></td><td><b>Comisiones</b></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Hackusho</td><td align=right>0 €</td><td align=right>102.086,79 €</td><td align=right>102.086,79 €</td><td align=right>193,21 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Jmoraf</td><td align=right>62.223,62 €</td><td align=right>39.760,22 €</td><td align=right>101.983,84 €</td><td align=right>150,64 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Berebere</td><td align=right>41.189,92 €</td><td align=right>58.827,59 €</td><td align=right>100.017,51 €</td><td align=right>758,31 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Inver</td><td align=right>97.808,49 €</td><td align=right>1.849,72 €</td><td align=right>99.658,21 €</td><td align=right>644,84 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Glacierre</td><td align=right>29.678,82 €</td><td align=right>69.513,29 €</td><td align=right>99.192,11 €</td><td align=right>754,01 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Bermy</td><td align=right>79.773,25 €</td><td align=right>19.122,71 €</td><td align=right>98.895,96 €</td><td align=right>394,32 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Nar--</td><td align=right>54.927,25 €</td><td align=right>43.944,75 €</td><td align=right>98.872,00 €</td><td align=right>183,05 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Skifi</td><td align=right>97.449,81 €</td><td align=right>481,95 €</td><td align=right>97.931,76 €</td><td align=right>142,05 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Vercingetorix</td><td align=right>93.844,45 €</td><td align=right>1.872,99 €</td><td align=right>95.717,44 €</td><td align=right>143,00 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Cmatamoros</td><td align=right>91.208,35 €</td><td align=right>3.328,47 €</td><td align=right>94.536,82 €</td><td align=right>503,46 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Valenmople</td><td align=right>55.673,96 €</td><td align=right>30.136,41 €</td><td align=right>85.810,37 €</td><td align=right>433,59 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Macro</td><td align=right>58.007,60 €</td><td align=right>10.796,79 €</td><td align=right>68.804,39 €</td><td align=right>2.764,21 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right></td><td align=right></td><td align=right></td><td align=right></td><td align=right></td></tr><tr><td align=right></td><td align=right></td><td align=right></td><td align=right></td><td align=right></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Mendrugo</td><td align=right>777,03 €</td><td align=right>100.270,81 €</td><td align=right>101.047,84 €</td><td align=right>49,19 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>JoTaladro</td><td align=right>1.686,14 €</td><td align=right>98.276,14 €</td><td align=right>99.962,28 €</td><td align=right>5,86 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Juanrana</td><td align=right>16.896,40 €</td><td align=right>83.046,39 €</td><td align=right>99.942,79 €</td><td align=right>23,61 €</td></tr><tr><td align=right>Jjolu</td><td align=right><font color=red>- 929,33 €</font></td><td align=right>100.009,79 €</td><td align=right>99.080,46 €</td><td align=right>50,21 €</td></tr></table>

Macro, aunque siga de último, ha hecho una remontada espectacular esta semana.


----------



## Berebere (6 Ene 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> Hay gente que está palmando dinero de verdad con SOS y algunos creen que el valor se va a recuperar
> 
> Preferentes SOS Cuetara (83/86)




Las preferentes no se negocian en bolsa, y normalmente se recompran con descuento. Si no he entendido mal, el negocio con las preferentes estaría a largo plazo a través de la rentabilidad (que generalmente no suele estar garantizada sino en función de resultados). Hay varios hilos por aquí que explican su funcionamiento. El nombre es engañoso, ya que en realidad quiere decir que 'preferentemente' se quedan con tu dinero.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2011)

Llego tarde pero estoy con el mismo nick y 100.000, amos a probar.

Saludos


----------



## skifi (7 Ene 2011)

Yo estaba a la expectativa estos días, y a base de no cambiar posiciones, estoy yendo de cabeza... Habrá que moverse mañana o__O;;


----------



## Berebere (7 Ene 2011)

Mañana voy a 'jugar' con SOS, así que puede que Coto y yo intercambiemos posiciones en la tabla ::. Si es que me deja poner las operaciones en cola (llevo 4 intentos fallidos).

He lanzado el reto a los que tengo como contactos desde mañana a las 9, hasta fin de mes. Se podrá entrar también la próxima semana.


----------



## bermy (7 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Mañana voy a 'jugar' con SOS, así que puede que Coto y yo intercambiemos posiciones en la tabla ::. Si es que me deja poner las operaciones en cola (llevo 4 intentos fallidos).
> 
> He lanzado el reto a los que tengo como contactos desde mañana a las 9, hasta fin de mes. Se podrá entrar también la próxima semana.



Algo no me queda claro, como diferencio las compras de este reto al del anterior de los 100K de coto?
Berebere, he visto que salimos los dos al haberlo yo aceptado en el cuadro de tus retos.
Bueno si no me lo aclaras ya me apaño mañana trasteando..


----------



## Berebere (7 Ene 2011)

bermy dijo:


> Algo no me queda claro, como diferencio las compras de este reto al del anterior de los 100K de coto?
> Berebere, he visto que salimos los dos al haberlo yo aceptado en el cuadro de tus retos.
> Bueno si no me lo aclaras ya me apaño mañana trasteando..




No son incompatibles, de hecho puedes aceptar otros retos, porque las operaciones que cuentan son las mismas. El reto sólo mide porcentualmente la rentabilidad de cada uno entre el momento inicial y el final (y en cada momento), independientemente de tu trayectoria anterior o de la cantidad inicial. Tampoco descuenta las comisiones, por lo que no necesariamente coincidiría con una tabla del estilo de las que pongo yo.

Mañana puede ponerse cualquiera de primero (suponiendo que se sumara más gente), porque es como si partieran de 0. Cada uno se pone a 0 cuando entra al reto.


----------



## bermy (7 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No son incompatibles, de hecho puedes aceptar otros retos, porque las operaciones que cuentan son las mismas. El reto sólo mide porcentualmente la rentabilidad de cada uno entre el momento inicial y el final (y en cada momento), independientemente de tu trayectoria anterior o de la cantidad inicial. Tampoco descuenta las comisiones, por lo que no necesariamente coincidiría con una tabla del estilo de las que pongo yo.
> 
> Mañana puede ponerse cualquiera de primero (suponiendo que se sumara más gente), porque es como si partieran de 0. Cada uno se pone a 0 cuando entra al reto.



ok, capisco.


----------



## Skhu (7 Ene 2011)

Me apunto con 100.000 € . El sistema no me deja usar mi nick por tener solo 4 letras (exige al menos 5), por lo que usare *Skhur*


----------



## vyk (7 Ene 2011)

Yo estoy con *Galagulin*.


----------



## Berebere (7 Ene 2011)

El plazo para iniciar el reto fue un poco precipitado (mea culpa), y tan sólo estamos tres, y los 3 en pérdidas. 

Como tampoco sería de recibo que nos descalabráramos hoy y luego entrara la gente con balance limpio, voy a eliminar el reto actual, y proponer uno que empiece el próximo martes. Así dará tiempo de que se apunte quien quiera y empezar todos en las mismas condiciones.

Estado del reto a la hora de escribir esto en imagen adjunta.


----------



## Berebere (7 Ene 2011)

Resulta que no se puede eliminiar el reto, así que lo que hay que hacer es darse de baja en él. como sólo estamos yo, skify y Bermy, no va a haber demasiada dificultad. El reto para el martes tendrá un nombre ligeramente diferente.

Entre esta madrugada y mañana pondré la tabla habitual.

Dispar resultado al final de la sesión para los del reto (lo pongo porque yo mejoré ):


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Ene 2011)

Estoy probando, hoy he ganado pasta en Dow Jones


----------



## Mendrugo (8 Ene 2011)

Demasiado complicada la participación y los retos en el simulador de bolsa.
La idea me parece buena, pero la forma de la web es pésima.
Se podría buscar otro lugar mas fácil e intuitivo.

¿Que opinais?


----------



## jmoraf (8 Ene 2011)

la página tampoco me gusta y tiene pocos valores (para ser bolsa),


otro producto para plazos cortos son los warrants (hay apalancamiento):
El Simulador de Warrants SG

además hay premio:


> El usuario que mayor rentabilidad consiga en el mes, ganará un iPod touch de 8Gb.




tienen pocos valores pero hay oro, plata, petróleo, algún indice..
no lo he probado (como simulador)..


----------



## Berebere (8 Ene 2011)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Demasiado complicada la participación y los retos en el simulador de bolsa.



En el reto el participante no tiene que hacer nada, salvo aceptar el reto. Y para que te puedan retar tienes que ser 'contacto' de quien lanza el reto. La pega que le veo precisamente es que sea demasiado simple, pues como única información da un porcentaje de beneficios.

Ahí va el estado al cierre de ayer:

<center><table cellpadding=3><col></col><col></col><col></col><col></col><tbody><tr bgcolor=white><td><br /><div style="text-align: right;">Nick</div></td><td style="text-align: right;">Cerrando<br />operaciones<br /></td><td style="text-align: right;"><br />Disponible</td><td style="text-align: right;"><br />Total</td><td style="text-align: right;"><br />Comisiones</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Jmoraf</td><td>62.503,11 €</td><td>39.760,22 €</td><td>102.263,33 €</td><td>150,64 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Galagulin (vik)</td><td>70.997,82 €</td><td>29.831,24 €</td><td>100.829,06 €</td><td>157,47 €</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Berebere</td><td>25.151,37 €</td><td>75.384,57 €</td><td>100.535,94 €</td><td>824,34 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Inver</td><td>98.916,97 €</td><td>62,73 €</td><td>98.979,70 €</td><td>766,69 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Glacierre</td><td>30.176,06 €</td><td>68.649,58 €</td><td>98.825,64 €</td><td>754,01 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Hackusho</td><td>98.368,47 €</td><td>72,42 €</td><td>98.440,89 €</td><td>327,91 €</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Nar--</td><td>52.612,83 €</td><td>45.803,86 €</td><td>98.416,69 €</td><td>188,94 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr align="right"><td>Bermy</td><td>58.284,38 €</td><td>39.657,85 €</td><td>97.942,23 €</td><td>447,26 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Skifi</td><td style="text-align: right;">94.850,81 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">481,95 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">95.332,76 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">142,05 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Cmatamoros</td><td style="text-align: right;">62.201,42 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">31.870,04 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">94.071,46 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">559,09 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Vercingetorix</td><td style="text-align: right;">91.729,54 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">1.872,99 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">93.602,53 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">143,00 €</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Valenmope</td><td style="text-align: right;">55.943,67 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">30.136,41 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">86.080,08 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">433,59 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Macro</td><td style="text-align: right;">61.574,40 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">6.563,23 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">68.137,63 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">2.774,77 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td><td style="text-align: right;"></td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Mendrugo</td><td style="text-align: right;"><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">- 47,06 €</span></td><td style="text-align: right;">101.945,89 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">101.898,83 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">49,19 €</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Caronte</td><td style="text-align: right;">10.051,47 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">89.951,88 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">100.003,35 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">40,50 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Jjolu</td><td style="text-align: right;">1.666,15 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">98.276,14 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">99.942,29 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">5,86 €</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Skhur</td><td style="text-align: right;">16.670,53 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">83.100,56 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">99.771,09 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">49,44 €</td><td>x</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">Juanrana</td><td style="text-align: right;">16.696,62 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">83.046,39 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">99.743,01 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">23,61 €</td></tr><tr><td style="text-align: right;">JoTaladro</td><td style="text-align: right;"><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);">- 47,92 €</span></td><td style="text-align: right;">97.809,79 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">97.761,87 €</td><td style="text-align: right;">50,21 €</td></tr></tbody></table></center>

La 'x' a la derecha de las comisiones indica que le he enviado la invitación al reto.


----------



## Depeche (9 Ene 2011)

Que tengo que hacer para poder participar en el reto?
Me envió berebere la invitación y la he aceptado, pero ahora no se que hacer para ver los que participamos, o para poder resetear mi cuenta y empezar de nuevo,lo he intentado en resetear cuenta pero me da error.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Que tengo que hacer para poder participar en el reto?
> Me envió berebere la invitación y la he aceptado, pero ahora no se que hacer para ver los que participamos, o para poder resetear mi cuenta y empezar de nuevo,lo he intentado en resetear cuenta pero me da error.



Para darte de alta has tenido que dar un mail, allí te envían un enlace para aceptar el reto.


----------



## Depeche (10 Ene 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para darte de alta has tenido que dar un mail, allí te envían un enlace para aceptar el reto.



Gracias, ya me he registrado, lo he hecho con mi nick Depeche.


----------



## cmatamoros (10 Ene 2011)

Bienvenido 8:


----------



## Berebere (10 Ene 2011)

Bueno, mañana a las 9 empieza el reto. Por lo que a mi respecta, debiéramos cambiar el título por "a ver quien palma más pasta".

Menos mal que juego con dinero ficticio, porque ya es casualidad tener en rojo todas las inversiones en acciones, y en verde todos los CFD. Y con lo de Portugal ya me imagino la sesión de mañana...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Bueno, mañana a las 9 empieza el reto. Por lo que a mi respecta, debiéramos cambiar el título por "a ver quien palma más pasta".
> 
> Menos mal que juego con dinero ficticio, porque ya es casualidad tener en rojo todas las inversiones en acciones, y en verde todos los CFD. Y con lo de Portugal ya me imagino la sesión de mañana...



Ya te digo...y con la que está cayendo comprar acciones ::

Yo al IBEX ni me acerco ( aparte que duermo por la mañana mayoritariamente).....estoy en el DOW y palmando ::


----------



## vyk (11 Ene 2011)

Me he registrado bajo el nick "Galagulín" (llevo desde la semana pasada)...¿como me apunto a la lista?


----------



## cmatamoros (11 Ene 2011)

Empezamos casi todos en positivo, se nota que la jornada ha sido alcista :rolleye:

Alguien mas está pillado con SOS???:|


----------



## Berebere (11 Ene 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> Empezamos casi todos en positivo, se nota que la jornada ha sido alcista :rolleye:
> 
> Alguien mas está pillado con SOS???:|




Yo en CFDs, y no veas cómo jode.

a mi me salva que el contador del reto no tiene en cuenta las comisiones pagadas, por lo que estoy más arriba de lo que me correspondería (mis números reales están en rojo). He llegado a la conclusión de que esto es un negocio de puta madre para los intermediarios. Yo a duras penas mantengo el capital inicial, pero en comisiones llevo ya 'pagados' 1284.262 €.

Pero no me voy a quejar porque me pasé toda la mañana en el último puesto.

Cuando veo mi cartera me suelo acordar de la Ley de Murphy: si algo puede salir mal saldrá mal. La mayor parte del día he tenido mis acciones cayendo y mis CFDs subiendo, es decir, el peor escenario posible.

Y por cierto, no vuelvo a comprar ningún producto de Logitech (me guardo mis razones).


----------



## atika (11 Ene 2011)

Me he registrado, Me gustaria participar. Enviarme invitación o lo que sea.


----------



## Berebere (11 Ene 2011)

atika dijo:


> Me he registrado, Me gustaria participar. Enviarme invitación o lo que sea.




Enviada está.

Ya decía Jesucristo que "los últimos serán los primeros" ¿Eh Macro?


----------



## vyk (12 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Enviada está.
> 
> Ya decía Jesucristo que "los últimos serán los primeros" ¿Eh Macro?



Enviarme invitación, quillos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Ene 2011)

Ca.. bro.. nes esperadme que voy penúltimo

Payo compra aluminio que Alcoa me está mataaaaaaaaando


----------



## Depeche (12 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Enviada está.
> 
> Ya decía Jesucristo que "los últimos serán los primeros" ¿Eh Macro?



Pues si,jeje,esta semana empiezo con buen pie,veremos como terminaré.


----------



## Berebere (12 Ene 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Enviarme invitación, quillos...




Enviada está.


----------



## atika (12 Ene 2011)

Ya te acepte berebere. ¿Tengo que hacer algo más para participar?
PD: voy comprando cositas jejejej


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Ene 2011)

Os habéis puesto las botas en el ibex chatos 

¿Nadie se va acambiar las ventanas por unas de aluminio? ::

Almenos ya no voy penúltimo


----------



## bermy (12 Ene 2011)

Pues a mi este subidón me da yuyu.
Me parece que le va a seguir una bajada...pero no tiene explicación.Si los grandes la han hecho subir...
Los tibus han desecho de los cortos , y ha habido el doble de volumen que un buen dia de ibex.¿?
No se de donde ha salido tanta liquidez,ha sido un día de locos.
Nada más abrir en media hora ha subido más de 250 puntos el ibex.
Los grandes mueven el mercado como quieren, ya veremos que nos depara mañana con la deuda española.....

S2 y suerte, que la pasta es de mentiras ja ja ja...pxq si no no invertiriamos tan a la ligera, nos lo pensariamos 2 veces.


----------



## cmatamoros (12 Ene 2011)

A mi me está lastrando bastante haber invertido en 2 chicharros españoles, espero que mañana suban, sinó tendré que asumir perdidas y vender...::


----------



## inver (12 Ene 2011)

Con subidas de mas del 9% en bancos y mas del 5% en constructoras, sectores muy bajistas en los últimos tiempos (son las quebradas y rescatadas con el dinero de todos, y lo que les queda), no he podido resistirme a la tentación de entrar CORTO y apalancado con CFDs.

De momento me están pegando una paliza del copón.
Si sigue subiendo seguiré metiendo mas cortos.

Espero que la espuma del champan baje y las cotizaciones se pongan próximamente al nivel que le corresponde, en consonancia a la situación real de la economía en general y de los sectores de bancos y construcción en particular.


PD.- Como no nos jugamos nada, y estamos para aprender, por lo menos yo que no tengo n.p.i. del tema, opino que podíamos comentar nuestras estrategias generales y jugadas particulares, para que pudiesen ser comentadas por todos.

PD2: Si Juan le da a Pedro un dolar y Pedro le da a Juan un dolar, al final cada uno termina con un dolar.
Pero si Juan le da a Pedro una idea y Pedro le da a Juan una idea, al final cada uno termina con dos ideas.

PD3.- Moraleja, (en mi opinión) es mucho más practico enriquecernos todos, con las ideas de todos y dentro de un mes haber crecido mucho en conocimientos bursátiles, que haber estado currando un mes solamente para ver al final quien la tiene más grande.


----------



## inver (12 Ene 2011)

Veo ahora que Depeche también va corto (con solamente 20.000 acciones) en Sacyr Vallehermoso, pensamos lo mismo.

Espero que la Biblia tenga razón en aquello de que "los ultimos serán los primeros". :XX:


----------



## jmoraf (12 Ene 2011)

yo no tengo mucho tiempo para inversiones virtuales, cuando ya llevo otras, reales

además, una cosa es lo que se hace con dinero ficticio (nadie pierde nada), y otra lo que se hace con dinero de verdad, aunque sean 100 leuros.. lo digo por si alguien se anima demasiado con un juego con el que puede perder la camisa,


en el juego, al principio compré acciones (que mantengo) con la idea de la estabilidad y el crecimiento.. y hoy he probado con CFD (apalancamiento, porque un mes es un plazo corto, luego hay que ir con otra idea).. y porque *algunos lo están haciendo muy bien*.. y ya que estamos.. ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Ene 2011)

Yo sigo en rojo sangre ::.

Me están matando Alcoa y el BoA. Me he puesto un límite de pérdidas del 10%-15%, si lo supero vendo.

El resto regular intentado a medio plazo salvo sorpresas.
En el Ibex no me atrevo, y no puedo seguirlo por tema laboral ( suelo estar sobando por las mañanas). 

Veo que Nar me va pisando los talones y ha dejado los últimos puestos ....algunos se han pegado una buena torta 

Saludos


----------



## Berebere (12 Ene 2011)

Bueno, bueno. Cada uno se disculpa como quiere (excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta).

Yo hoy no me fié de la bolsa española, y eso que perdí. En la americana no me fue muy bien, aunque tampoco puedo quejarme. Dejo para la posteridad el resultado de hoy


----------



## Berebere (12 Ene 2011)

atika dijo:


> Ya te acepte berebere. ¿Tengo que hacer algo más para participar?
> PD: voy comprando cositas jejejej




Te he enviado una invitación al reto. La verás en tu correo (si has puesto un e-mail válido). Tienes que pulsar en el enlace.


----------



## Vercingetorix (13 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Bueno, bueno. Cada uno se disculpa como quiere (excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta).
> 
> Yo hoy no me fié de la bolsa española, y eso que perdí. En la americana no me fue muy bien, aunque tampoco puedo quejarme. Dejo para la posteridad el resultado de hoy



Yo llevo +0,99%


----------



## atika (13 Ene 2011)

Berebere: El reto aún no me ha llegado. Si di un correo valido, prueba de ello es que te tengo agregado como contacto en el juego y puedo acceder a tu rincon. ¿Serías tan amable de enviarme otra vez el reto? Tambien mire en correos no deseados y eliminados por si estuviese ahí, pero no estaba. Asi que supongo que o no me ha llegado aún o habrá sido un fallo de ellos.
PD: desde que empece a comprar ayer pierdo unos 500 euros.


----------



## skifi (13 Ene 2011)

Yo es que voy conservador y a medios plazos (de hecho llevo días sin hacer movimientos), y parece que me estoy llevando alguna alegría


----------



## jmoraf (13 Ene 2011)

yo ya estoy negativo.. la alegría ha durado 2 días ::


----------



## bermy (13 Ene 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Yo es que voy conservador y a medios plazos (de hecho llevo días sin hacer movimientos), y parece que me estoy llevando alguna alegría



No es mala estrategia.
Yo me he dejado guiar por algun impulso y la he caga**. Aunque voy en positivo, que ya esta bien.
No hay nada como ser paciente, pero ten cuidado en deshacer posiciones a tiempo.
S2.


----------



## Depeche (13 Ene 2011)

como puedo hacer para mirar la tabla de como vamos todos?


----------



## jmoraf (13 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> como puedo hacer para mirar la tabla de como vamos todos?



la tabla está en la columna de la derecha:
- primero hay: formación..
- luego: tus contactos
- luego: tus retos.. a mi me sale en dos páginas


----------



## Depeche (13 Ene 2011)

Muchas gracias,ya lo encontré.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Ene 2011)

Skifi está arrasando....yo he vendido 2 que habían llegado al 10% de pérdidas ::


----------



## Berebere (13 Ene 2011)

atika dijo:


> Berebere: El reto aún no me ha llegado.



Volveré a enviarlo.

Por comparar, pongo la tabla correspondiente al modelo de reto inicial:

<table border="3" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111"><tr><td bgcolor="#808080"><p><font color="#FFFFFF"><b><br>Forero</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#808080"><p><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>&nbsp;Cerrando<br>posiciones</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#808080"><p><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>&nbsp;<br>Disponible</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#808080"><p><font color="#FFFFFF"><b><br>&nbsp;Total</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#808080"><p><font color="#FFFFFF"><b><br>&nbsp;Comisiones</b></font></td><td bgcolor="#808080"><p><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Ranking<br>Reto</b></font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Mendrugo</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><font color="#FF0000"><b>&nbsp;</b>-903,15</font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;105.857,07</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;104.953,92</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;326,93</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Skifi</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><b>&nbsp;</b>101.324,69</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;481,95</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;101.806,64</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;142,05</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>bermy</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><b>&nbsp;</b>29.637,89</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;71.962,57</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;101.600,46</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;706,87</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>jmoraf</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><b>&nbsp;</b>60.404,14</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;41.055,71</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;101.459,85</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;190,15</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Berebere</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><b>&nbsp;</b>5.691,00</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;95.179,83</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;100.870,83</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;1.894,46</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Atika</b></font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;97609,33</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;1948,73</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;99.558,06</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;128,27</td><td align="right">--</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Nar--</b></font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;25.667,29</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;72.925,82</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;98.593,11</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;275,48</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>caronteelbarquero</b></font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;64.543,00</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;32.534,02</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;97.077,02</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;371,43</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>glacierre</b></font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;19.705,83</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;76.857,06</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;96.562,89</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;952,84</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Coto Matamoros</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><b>&nbsp;</b>70.335,77</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;24.568,03</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;94.903,80</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;911,86</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Inver</b></font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;71.437,55</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;20.614,78</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;92.052,33</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;1.325,52</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Depeche</b></font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;49.300,40</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;38.173,96</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;87.474,36</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;816,04</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Valentin</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><font color="#FF0000"><b>&nbsp;</b>-6.675,40</font></td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;92.224,68</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;85.549,28</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;675,32</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr><td><p><font color="#000080"><b>Macro</b></font></td><td align="right"><p><b>&nbsp;</b>68.681,03</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;1.573,21</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;70.254,24</td><td align="right"><p>&nbsp;2.856,79</td><td align="right">2</td></tr></table>


----------



## cmatamoros (14 Ene 2011)

Mi adiccion a los chicharros me está lastrando bastante. 

El que mas gana, skifi el muy cabrón ha puesto en oculto sus operaciones para que no veamos sus movimientos, esperemos que al finalizar el reto los haga publicos para que aprendamos algo los demas...:


----------



## skifi (14 Ene 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> El que mas gana, skifi el muy cabrón ha puesto en oculto sus operaciones para que no veamos sus movimientos, esperemos que al finalizar el reto los haga publicos para que aprendamos algo los demas...:



¿Aprender de mí? : Si esta es mi primera experiencia, jajaja, yo más bien lo llamaría la suerte del principiante XD (y es en serio)

Pero no he puesto nada en oculto, salvo que esa sea la opción por defecto ienso: ¿Tengo que cambiar algo para que veáis los (escasos) movimientos que he hecho?


----------



## Berebere (14 Ene 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> El que mas gana, skifi el muy cabrón ha puesto en oculto sus operaciones para que no veamos sus movimientos, esperemos que al finalizar el reto los haga publicos para que aprendamos algo los demas...:



No oculta nada, simplemente ha hecho pocas operaciones (de ahí sus pocas comisiones) y ha tenido la paciencia que no hemos tenido otros.

<table border="1" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="3" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111"><tr><td><p>&nbsp;</td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Fecha compra</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Nº Acciones</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Valor Compra</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;14/01/2011<br> Valor 16:20</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Diferencia</span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Zeltia</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;04/01/2011</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;10320</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2,85</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2,73</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;<span style="color:red">-1238,40</span></span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Tele5</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1784</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;8,41</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;9,10</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1234,53</span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Red Eléctrica</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;425</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;35,34</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;35,19</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;<span style="color:red">-61,63</span></span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Telefónica</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1170</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;17,08</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;17,54</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;532,35</span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Santander</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2549</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;7,85</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;8,55</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1776,65</span></td></tr><tr><td colspan="4">&nbsp;</td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;Diferencia neta:</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2243,51</span></td></tr></table>

Lo que sí me llama la atención es el número de acciones que compra: ¿1784? ¿2549? ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Ene 2011)

Yo me he deshecho de Pfizer y Merck me estaban haciendo un agujero.....y esto del reto sólo dura un mes


----------



## Berebere (14 Ene 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Yo me he deshecho de Pfizer y Merck me estaban haciendo un agujero.....y esto del reto sólo dura un mes




Entro yo en Merck, a ver que tal se da... ::


----------



## cmatamoros (14 Ene 2011)

skifi dijo:


> ¿Aprender de mí? : Si esta es mi primera experiencia, jajaja, yo más bien lo llamaría la suerte del principiante XD (y es en serio)
> 
> Pero no he puesto nada en oculto, salvo que esa sea la opción por defecto ienso: ¿Tengo que cambiar algo para que veáis los (escasos) movimientos que he hecho?



Ostias como veia que tus ultimas operaciones datan del dia 4 pensaba que las habias puesto en oculto. Hay una opcion para ocultar las operaciones o para que sean publicas con un retraso y asi evitar que los contrincantes vean tu estrategia.

Para no tener ni idea estás triunfando!!


----------



## jmoraf (14 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No oculta nada, simplemente ha hecho pocas operaciones (de ahí sus pocas comisiones) y ha tenido la paciencia que no hemos tenido otros.
> 
> <table border="1" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="3" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111"><tr><td><p>&nbsp;</td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Fecha compra</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Nº Acciones</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Valor Compra</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;14/01/2011<br> Valor 16:20</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial; font-weight:700">&nbsp;Diferencia</span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Zeltia</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;04/01/2011</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;10320</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2,85</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2,73</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;<span style="color:red">-1238,40</span></span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Tele5</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1784</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;8,41</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;9,10</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1234,53</span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Red Eléctrica</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;425</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;35,34</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;35,19</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;<span style="color:red">-61,63</span></span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Telefónica</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1170</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;17,08</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;17,54</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;532,35</span></td></tr><tr><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">Santander</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;27/12/2010</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2549</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;7,85</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;8,55</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;1776,65</span></td></tr><tr><td colspan="4">&nbsp;</td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;Diferencia neta:</span></td><td><p><span style="font-size: 10.0pt; font-family: Arial">&nbsp;2243,51</span></td></tr></table>
> 
> Lo que sí me llama la atención es el número de acciones que compra: ¿1784? ¿2549? ...



1784 x 8,41 = 15k de inversión
2549 x 7,85 = 20k de inversión


----------



## skifi (14 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No oculta nada, simplemente ha hecho pocas operaciones (de ahí sus pocas comisiones) y ha tenido la paciencia que no hemos tenido otros.
> 
> Lo que sí me llama la atención es el número de acciones que compra: ¿1784? ¿2549? ...



Aaaaaah...




Vale, es que no tenía ni idea de que se podían poner en oculto... 

Lo del número de acciones tiene un cierto sentido, como ha deducido jmoraf: En lugar de decidir el volumen de mi posición por acciones (1000, 2000), lo decido por porcentaje de mi cartera (si partía de 100.000 euros, un 20% (20.000) por ejemplo para el Santander), y entonces el sistema me calculaba las acciones que debía comprar para llegar a ese coste (2549)






...Vamos, las técnicas sin sentido del novato...








cmatamoros dijo:


> Para no tener ni idea estás triunfando!!



...Ya empezaré a palmar pasta pronto, cuando me pille el toro y no deshaga posiciones a tiempo como apunta Bermy...


----------



## bermy (14 Ene 2011)

Os cuento un poco por si sirve de algo.

Yo estoy como skifi.La suerte del novato.

Leo mucho de economía, me entero de la mitad.
De análisis, velas, etc ..aprendo a paso de tortuga y sirve para ver tendencias, pero creo que la bolsa la mueven “otros”,los llamados tibus, y al final no se si sirve tanto análisis y gráficos ,etc..
Ejemplo esta semana, se suponía que el IBEX se iba al garete con lo de la deuda en Grecia, España, Italia… y va y recupera un 10% ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?
Mi perfil en la vida real es el del pequeño ahorrador que cuando tiene unos ahorrillos espera la oportunidad y compra barato. Siempre he ido a largo plazo. Nunca me ha ido mal. Pero claro siempre he comprado cuando ha estado barato, SAN a 5€, TEL a 13,5€,etc..Creo que eso no tiene merito, solo que hay que tener la pasta ahorrada en el momento oportuno.

Mi perfil en el reto, obviamente cambia. Es más vivo y más atrevido. Por ejemplo ayer día 13 compre SAN (1166 acciones ) x 8.522€. Mi pensamiento era que aun iba a tener tirón. No ha sido así y pese a todo le he sacado 100€.
Por otro lado estoy enganchado con FCC, he llegado a perder 900 pavos, ahora creo que “solo” 200€.
Ejemplo de noticias económicas: Hoy JPMorgan ha dado sus resultados positivos y he decidido comprar. Creo que han sido 400 pavos de beneficios en la misma sesión.No ha estado mal.
Ha salido una noticia de Abertis esta mañana , que vedía el 6,68% de Atlantia. Esto suponía que iba a subir hoy, cuando he ido a comprar(9.35 am) ya era demasiado tarde había subido nada más abrir un 4%!!, y me he cortado. Luego ha bajado casi al 3%.
Por eso comento lo deleer las noticias.
Hoy he decidido deshacer todo lo posible, para esperar a ver que depara la semana que viene.
Vaya rollo os he metido, solo os he querido contar mis experiencias.
PD: No tengo ni papa de CDF,s. Alguien podía comentar cual es su filosofía y como funcionan.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Berebere (15 Ene 2011)

bermy dijo:


> PD: No tengo ni papa de CDF,s. Alguien podía comentar cual es su filosofía y como funcionan.



Tampoco tengo mucha idea, pero te lo explico tal como yo lo entiendo.

Coges prestado un número de acciones que tendrás que devolver, y pagas por ello un interés o comisión. Las acciones las vendes sin ser tuyas por lo que, cuando quieres (o tienes) que devolverlas tienes que comprarlas al precio que estén en el mercado.

Obviamente ganas cuando las acciones bajan (luego de que las hayas vendido), porque la recompra es más barata. El peligro está en que nunca sabes cuanto puedes perder. En la compra normal el tope de pérdidas es el importe total (valor 0), pero con los CDFs pueden multiplicarse las pérdidas (de ahí el uso del 'stop loss').

Un negocio cojonudo para el dueño inicial de las acciones, que coge un dividendo extra sin complicaciones.


----------



## Cretino_de_Híspalis (16 Ene 2011)

Ya me he registrado con mi mismo nick.
Como os agrego??


----------



## Hackusho (16 Ene 2011)

Uolas, hoy he visto que el hilo tenia vida y tambien de que hay gente jugando. He enviado invitaciones para teneros en mi lista, espero veros compitiendo codo a codo jejeje.
Mi nick es Hackusho.
Yo al principio estaba jugando bastante en el ibex, sobretodo con telecinco pero viendo que el ibex35 casi todo eran perdidas hasta esta ultima semana los ultimos dias que han sido de subidon a saco.
Yo actualmente estoy metido en el Nasdaq, bolsa de empresas tecnologicas americanas y la verdad que muy contento, sobretodo con NVIDIA. Un saludo y diversificar en varias opciones.


----------



## sawinverter (16 Ene 2011)

¿Alguien me envía la invitación para unirme al reto?


----------



## Berebere (16 Ene 2011)

sawinverter dijo:


> ¿Alguien me envía la invitación para unirme al reto?




Primero hazte usuario de la bolsa virtual, y postea aquí el nick.


----------



## Berebere (16 Ene 2011)

Cretino_de_Híspalis dijo:


> Ya me he registrado con mi mismo nick.
> Como os agrego??




Con ese nick no sale nadie. Entra en Bere Bere (Berebere) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa y mándame un mensaje (debajo del gráfico).

Lo mismo vale para Sawinverter o cualquier otro.


----------



## sawinverter (17 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Primero hazte usuario de la bolsa virtual, y postea aquí el nick.



Mi nick es KiwitoX, ¿con qué capital se parte? Gracias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ene 2011)

sawinverter dijo:


> Mi nick es KiwitoX, ¿con qué capital se parte? Gracias



Con 100.000 euros.

Aviso para los que tengan Apple , Steve Jobs ha cogido la baja médica y en frankfurt bajan las acciones 2%, en Wall street es festivo.


----------



## Berebere (17 Ene 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con 100.000 euros.
> 
> Aviso para los que tengan Apple , Steve Jobs ha cogido la baja médica y en frankfurt bajan las acciones 2%, en Wall street es festivo.



Celebran el día de Martin Luther King, que no sé qué tendrá que ver con la Bolsa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ene 2011)

Menos mal que era fiesta en wall Street y hoy me salvo......vaya escabechina os han pegado en el IBEX


----------



## Berebere (17 Ene 2011)

Dejo la tabla de hoy. Para entender las diferencias respecto al reto, aparte de las fechas, hay que tener en cuenta que en el reto no se descuentan las comisiones (a mi sólo Macro me gana en comisiones pagadas :.

<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=481 style='width:361.0pt;margin-left:2.85pt;border-collapse:collapse'><tr height=41 style='height:30.75pt'><td width=155 height=41 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:30.75pt'><p><b><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black;font-weight:bold'>Forero</span></font></b></p></td><td width=87 height=41 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-left:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:30.75pt'><p><b><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black;font-weight:bold'>Cerrando <br> operaciones</span></font></b></p></td><td width=80 height=41 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-left:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:30.75pt'><p><b><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black;font-weight:bold'>disponible</span></font></b></p></td><td width=80 height=41 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-left:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:30.75pt'><p><b><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black;font-weight:bold'>Total</span></font></b></p></td><td width=80 height=41 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-left:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:30.75pt'><p><b><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black;font-weight:bold'>Comisiones</span></font></b></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Mendrugo</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>659,51 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>104.887,07 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>105.546,58 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>326,93 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Hackusho</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>82.173,05 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>22.917,72 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>105.090,77 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>975,83 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Vercingetorix</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>101.276,90 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>1.872,99 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>103.149,89 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>143,00 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>bermy</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>9.650,17 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>92.458,89 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>102.109,06 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>827,63 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Jmoraf</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>60.915,95 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>40.911,71 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>101.827,66 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>190,15 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Berebere</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>18.261,75 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>82.823,70 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>101.085,45 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>2.448,70 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>skifi</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>100.509,56 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>481,95 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>100.991,51 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>142,05 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>galagulin</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>69.483,75 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>29.831,24 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>99.314,99 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>157,47 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Cretino_de_Hispalis</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>66.401,50 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>32.908,86 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>99.310,36 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>144,84 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>atika</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>98.699,82 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>274,88 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>98.974,70 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>134,12 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>juanrana</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>4.430,87 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>94.447,33 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>98.878,20 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>135,67 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Nar--</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>21.624,26 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>76.926,43 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>98.550,69 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>288,37 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>caronteelbarquero</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>78.637,23 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>18.786,53 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>97.423,76 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>558,55 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>glacierre</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>18.328,31 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>79.076,05 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>97.404,36 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>1.056,53 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Coto Matamoros</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>94.232,11 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>16,66 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>94.248,77 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>1.212,04 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>inver</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>55.572,03 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>36.025,97 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>91.598,00 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>1.465,29 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Valentín (valenmople)</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>2.980,00 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>78.120,16 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>81.100,16 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>1.059,84 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Macro</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>71.944,37 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>1.060,84 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>73.005,21 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>3.041,16 </span></font></p></td></tr><tr height=21 style='height:15.75pt'><td width=155 height=21 valign=top style='width:116.0pt;border:solid windowtext 1.0pt; border-top:none;padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt; color:black'>Skhur</span></font></p></td><td width=87 height=21 valign=top style='width:65.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>22.998,63 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>42.344,87 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>65.343,50 </span></font></p></td><td width=80 height=21 valign=top style='width:60.0pt;border-top:none; border-left:none;border-bottom:solid windowtext 1.0pt;border-right:solid windowtext 1.0pt; padding:0cm 3.5pt 0cm 3.5pt;height:15.75pt'><p><font size=2 color=black face=Calibri><span style='font-size:11.0pt;color:black'>315,13 </span></font></p></td></tr></table>


----------



## Berebere (17 Ene 2011)

Ranking del reto:


----------



## Cretino_de_Híspalis (18 Ene 2011)

Van muy lentas las operaciones no?

Tengo 3 en cola desde ayer.


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2011)

Cretino_de_Híspalis dijo:


> Van muy lentas las operaciones no?
> 
> Tengo 3 en cola desde ayer.




Serán en el mercado americano, que ayer estaba cerrado (por mucho que la web pusiese que estaba abierto).


También puede ser que quieras operar con empresas que tienen muy poco volumen, aunque me inclino por la primera explicación.


----------



## Cretino_de_Híspalis (18 Ene 2011)

Ah vale, si es el americano, no sabía que estaba cerrado.

Gracias


----------



## Cretino_de_Híspalis (18 Ene 2011)

Macro lo esta petando, que tío.

Te vamos a dejar nuestros ahorros,jejeje


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2011)

Cretino_de_Híspalis dijo:


> Macro lo esta petando, que tío.
> 
> Te vamos a dejar nuestros ahorros,jejeje




Pues procura elegir bien el momento (macro es la línea verde) ...


----------



## Depeche (18 Ene 2011)

jajaja,pues si,ahora ya estoy dedicándole la máxima atención a mis inversiones virtuales,lo de la primera semana fue un accidente por no poder estar vigilandolas, de momento me mantengo arriba,aunque hoy con las subidas que se estan produciendo en el ibex,no estoy ganando, pero creo que en este momento el ibex está haciendo máximos y mañana se despeñará,por lo que creo que mañana será una buena sesión para mi.
Ya veremos.


----------



## Cretino_de_Híspalis (18 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Pues procura elegir bien el momento (macro es la línea verde) ...



joder no me había fijado en eso, entonces como se ve quién está ganando??


----------



## Hackusho (18 Ene 2011)

Hola, mi nick es Hackusho para que me pongais en vuestras listas de contactos ya que solo tengo a bere bere, y envie invitaciones pero no se si lo hice bien, un saludo gente.

editado


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2011)

Eres tú el que puede pedir el contacto, yendo a la página de cada uno (pulsa en el nombre del listado del reto). Luego tienes que esperar a que lo confirme.


----------



## Berebere (18 Ene 2011)

Cretino_de_Híspalis dijo:


> joder no me había fijado en eso, entonces como se ve quién está ganando??




Macro va ganando, ya que en el reto se mide la rentabilidad entre las dos fechas marcadas.


----------



## atika (18 Ene 2011)

OLE!! Soy el que menos comisiones llevo pagado!! y ya estoy ern numeros verdas... aunque claro para llegar al procentaje de macro ejjejeje
PD: deberaina darle emdalla honorífica al que menos comisiones pagase... perdeis mucho dinero.


----------



## inver (18 Ene 2011)

Bieeeeennnnn, voy el primero.
¡¡¡ Y con diferencia !!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> Bieeeeennnnn, voy el primero.
> ¡¡¡ Y con diferencia !!!




Lo tuyo será apostar a la baja .....espera que te pillo.


----------



## Depeche (19 Ene 2011)

Cretino_de_Híspalis dijo:


> joder no me había fijado en eso, entonces como se ve quién está ganando??



Lo que te quiere decir berebere con tener cuidado con el momento y la linea verde, es que la primera semana que no contaba para el juego lo hice fatal,y que ahora estoy arriba del todo.


----------



## inver (19 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo que te quiere decir berebere con tener cuidado con el momento y la linea verde, es que la primera semana que no contaba para el juego lo hice fatal,y que ahora estoy arriba del todo.



Depeche, he dejado de verte en el ranking de la competición ¿?


----------



## Berebere (19 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> Depeche, he dejado de verte en el ranking de la competición ¿?



Depeche es Macro.


----------



## Depeche (19 Ene 2011)

Exactamente, mi nick en el juego es Macro.
A ver como se presenta el dia,yo creo que la sesión de hoy acabará bastante roja.


----------



## sawinverter (19 Ene 2011)

¿Alguién más del reto maneja CFDS? Dan mucho juego aunque es mucho más arriesgado por el apanlacamiento.


----------



## jmoraf (19 Ene 2011)

yo llevo CFDs de NVIDIA.. y ya voy bastante en negativo..


----------



## inver (19 Ene 2011)

sawinverter dijo:


> ¿Alguién más del reto maneja CFDS? Dan mucho juego aunque es mucho más arriesgado por el apanlacamiento.



Dada la delicada situación española, yo estoy apostando a la baja de la bolsa española. Y de momento estoy que me salgo ( por debajo).

Utilizo CDFs porque no se permite en el juego vender acciones que no tienes y ya de paso me apalanco un poquillo.


----------



## sawinverter (19 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> Dada la delicada situación española, yo estoy apostando a la baja de la bolsa española. Y de momento estoy que me salgo ( por debajo).
> 
> Utilizo CDFs porque no se permite en el juego vender acciones que no tienes y ya de paso me apalanco un poquillo.



Yo estoy largo en el IBEX35, mientres respete los niveles de 10.200 y 10.000 puntos no me preocupa demasiado, además ya he fijado stop loss en niveles prudentes. Lo malo es que los valores se están aproximando a resistencias importantes y el IBEX35 tiene recorrido hasta los 10.800 (3%) y supone una resistencia impotante a estos niveles, ya lo ha intentado en varias ocasiones y ha fracasado.

Por tanto mi estrategia es intentar mantener hasta los 10.700-10.800 para luego ponerme a corto en los valores que más se han revaloralizado los últimos dias (sector bancario) y atentos al spread y cds de la deuda española, de momento está tranquilo la cosa: http://***carc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php En cuanto suba a los 300 puntos, cortos en el sector bancario.


----------



## Berebere (19 Ene 2011)

atika dijo:


> OLE!! Soy el que menos comisiones llevo pagado!! y ya estoy ern numeros verdas... aunque claro para llegar al procentaje de macro ejjejeje
> PD: deberaina darle emdalla honorífica al que menos comisiones pagase... perdeis mucho dinero.




Por medallas que no sea:

<img src=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_3rjYSuu1SOY/TBIizyEu5LI/AAAAAAAAALQ/UOl9UDnKo0g/s1600/Medalla+Angelito.jpg width=500>


Pero para no pagar comisiones basta con no hacer operaciones. Para jugar intradía, que es lo que me resulta más interesante a mi, no queda más remedio que pagarlas, y más si son CDFs.

Ahora bien, las comisiones pagadas en operaciones rentables para mi están bien pagadas, tanto en la virtual como en la real.


----------



## sawinverter (20 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Por medallas que no sea:
> 
> <img src=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_3rjYSuu1SOY/TBIizyEu5LI/AAAAAAAAALQ/UOl9UDnKo0g/s1600/Medalla+Angelito.jpg width=500>
> 
> ...



Las comisiones nos puedan comer las rentabilidades si partimos con poco capital pero 100k es más que suficiente para operar sin apalancamiento, lo importante es seleccionar bien los valores y ver el momento adecuado de entrada. De todas maneras yo opero siempre con CFDS porque ofrece más apalancamiento y puedo ponerme a corto. Suerte con las operaciones.


----------



## cmatamoros (21 Ene 2011)

Me estoy poniendo las pilas y he hecho una gran apuesta en corto para el lunes con BBVA y SAN


----------



## Depeche (21 Ene 2011)

Vaya dia he tenido hoy,ha sido curioso, he sido capaz de anticiparme a la mayor subida del mercado continuo,aposté por Immobiliaria Colonial pensando que petaría esta semana al alza,y así ha sido,casi un 10% de subida, pero la cara negativa ha sido BBVA,estaba invertido a corto con CFD's y me ha pillado con el pie cambiado,por lo que he bajado a los últimos puestos, espero que el lunes caiga con fuerza el BBVA y poder quitarmelas de encima con el menor estropicio posible,a ver si consigo remontar esto.


----------



## inver (21 Ene 2011)

Los gráficos del simulador no son muy buenos.
Yo estoy consultando paralelamente en la web de invertia, pero tampoco me acaban de convencer.

Sabe alguien de alguna pagina donde se puedan consultar en vivo todas las acciones y tenga buenos graficos y buenas herramientas para trazar tendencias y también tenga disponible una buena colección de indicadores?


----------



## cmatamoros (21 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Vaya dia he tenido hoy,ha sido curioso, he sido capaz de anticiparme a la mayor subida del mercado continuo,aposté por Immobiliaria Colonial pensando que petaría esta semana al alza,y así ha sido,casi un 10% de subida, pero la cara negativa ha sido BBVA,estaba invertido a corto con CFD's y me ha pillado con el pie cambiado,por lo que he bajado a los últimos puestos, espero que el lunes caiga con fuerza el BBVA y poder quitarmelas de encima con el menor estropicio posible,a ver si consigo remontar esto.



Yo voy corto para el lunes en SAN y BBVA y con mucho apalancamiento, veremos que tal sale, yo creo que caeran el lunes...ienso:



inver dijo:


> Los gráficos del simulador no son muy buenos.
> Yo estoy consultando paralelamente en la web de invertia, pero tampoco me acaban de convencer.
> 
> Sabe alguien de alguna pagina donde se puedan consultar en vivo todas las acciones y tenga buenos graficos y buenas herramientas para trazar tendencias y también tenga disponible una buena colección de indicadores?



Gratis tienes Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA hay que registrarse para el tiempo real y funciona al pelo, para graficos y demas descargate la aplicacion de pcbolsa, cotizaciones en diferido 15 minutos


----------



## Berebere (22 Ene 2011)

Hoy fue un día muy movido. La clasificación del reto daba vuelcos cada dos por tres, con porcentajes espectaculares en ambos extremos.

Os gustan los chicharros ¿eh pillines?


----------



## skifi (22 Ene 2011)

Yo símplemente flipo... dice el reto que llevo un beneficio del 12.66%....

Menos mal que estas cosas solo me pasan cuando el dinero es del monopoly, que si no....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Ene 2011)

Chicharros? Amazon me mata......segundo por la cola......pero ya veréis cuando suba....o no


----------



## inver (22 Ene 2011)

Tonterías. 
El líder indiscutible y con gran ventaja sobre el segundo sigo siendo yo.


----------



## cmatamoros (22 Ene 2011)

Los chicharos a veces dan alegrias o


----------



## sawinverter (22 Ene 2011)

inver dijo:


> Los gráficos del simulador no son muy buenos.
> Yo estoy consultando paralelamente en la web de invertia, pero tampoco me acaban de convencer.
> 
> Sabe alguien de alguna pagina donde se puedan consultar en vivo todas las acciones y tenga buenos graficos y buenas herramientas para trazar tendencias y también tenga disponible una buena colección de indicadores?



Yo utilizo Prorealtime, es una buena prataforma gratuita para ver los gráficos. También me he puesto corto en BBVA. Suerte


----------



## Berebere (23 Ene 2011)

Situación a 23 de enero de 2011. Sólo computo a la gente que está en el reto con la excepción de Skhur a quien, pese a no estar en el reto, lo incluyo para animar a Macro (Skhur ha conseguido en 11 días reducir su capital a menos de la mitad).


<IMG SRC=http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/5835598reto2301.jpg>

La semana que viene parece muy interesante. Si realmente van a salir a la luz las cuentas de las Cajas de Ahorros... ¿qué empresas se verán afectadas por la debacle? ¿saldrán beneficiados los bancos?

Quien sepa contestar correctamente a ambas preguntas podrá forrarse a mediados-finales de semana, tanto en la bolsa virtual como en la real.


----------



## Berebere (23 Ene 2011)

Me resulta un poco decepcionante que el primero en el reto sea alguien que apenas ha hecho movimientos, y que simplemente ha escogido varios de los valores significativos del IBEX, y ha esperado su evolución.

Claro que esta estrategia se va al garete en cuanto el Ibex caiga.

En el gráfico se puede ver cómo casi se superponen la evolución de los dos índices (el punteado es el Ibex, y la línea verde es Skifi):


----------



## jmoraf (23 Ene 2011)

yo también he hecho poco movimiento, pero estoy en el mercado americano (me va mejor el horario) y no hay tanto chicharro.. y lo llevo casi todo en rojo ::


----------



## skifi (23 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Me resulta un poco decepcionante que el primero en el reto sea alguien que apenas ha hecho movimientos, y que simplemente ha escogido varios de los valores significativos del IBEX, y ha esperado su evolución.



Lo entiendo perfectamente, Berebere.




Estoy muy poco versado en bolsa, y de hecho lo poco que sé lo he aprendido leyendo en este foro. Por eso, mis planteamientos son tan limitados, y seguramente sea decepcionante que el no hacer casi nada tenga mejores resultados que moverse entre los valores con tanta soltura como muchos de los participantes en el reto...

De todas formas, siempre se puede plantear mi planteamiento como un "control" o "placebo", para comparar vuestros rendimientos en un manejo intenso / agresivo de los valores bursátiles, con el de un inexperto / conservador, y valorar cómo a la larga vuestros métodos dan mejores resultados


----------



## Berebere (24 Ene 2011)

No es nada personal, Skifi. Lo matizo porque ya he hablado varias veces del tema y. si fuera yo, quizá ya estuviera un poco mosqueado.

Está claro que, con dinero real, es mucho mejor haber seleccionado un buen valor con futuro y mantener la inversión. Es decir: una única compra y la espera suficiente.

Lo que ocurre es que en el reto se trata de experimentar, por lo que fastidia un poco que los inmovilistas estén en la franja superior. Pero no es más que una rabieta de snobs.

Hala, a disfrutarlo!!!!


----------



## cmatamoros (24 Ene 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Lo entiendo perfectamente, Berebere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Berebere dijo:


> No es nada personal, Skifi. Lo matizo porque ya he hablado varias veces del tema y. si fuera yo, quizá ya estuviera un poco mosqueado.
> 
> Está claro que, con dinero real, es mucho mejor haber seleccionado un buen valor con futuro y mantener la inversión. Es decir: una única compra y la espera suficiente.
> 
> ...



Quizás podamos sacar la lectura de que hay veces estarse quieto parado, otras veces no. En mi caso llegué a ir tan mal que o hacia movimientos o me iba a la mierda y a fecha de hoy he remontado bastante, ahora mismo estoy el 2º con un +6,61% o


----------



## Vercingetorix (24 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Me resulta un poco decepcionante que el primero en el reto sea alguien que apenas ha hecho movimientos, y que simplemente ha escogido varios de los valores significativos del IBEX, y ha esperado su evolución.



Yo invierto en este simulador igual que lo hago en la vida real

Tomo unos cuantos valores importantes, intento comprar cuando estan bastante bajos de precio (segun mi criterio) y espero hasta que alcanzan un nivel del cual no creo que vayan a subir mas, para vender. Y, en ese momento, compro otros que considere que pueden subir de precio en las proximas semanas y vuelta a empezar

Yo no hago operaciones intradia (hubo una epoca en que las hice y era una ruina), ademas de que no tengo tiempo. No obstante suelo mover mis valores cada 2 meses o 3 meses, dependiendo de como vaya el mercado.

Es cierto que en momentos muy convulsos, no hay nada mejor que las operaciones intradia, o los CFD`s.. pero sospecho que estamos en un momento de bastante calma, con sus subidas y bajadas... pero sin grandes agujeros

Además, no me pongo nervioso si pierdo un 6 o 7%, si creo que el valor tiene recorrido al laza y que acabará subiendo, aguanto bien la presion (a no ser, claro está, que entremos en barrena en la bolsa, en cuyo caso me salgo)

Son distintas formas de entender esta inversión, y lo mismo que aposté por estos valores y me salió bien, pudo haberme salido mal (date cuenta q, con la que esta cayendo, he puesto mucho en bancos)


----------



## Depeche (24 Ene 2011)

A mi me está fastidiando el que no baje con fuerza el ibex, mi posición bajista en BBVA me está fastidiando de momento,pero todo puede cambiar.


----------



## cmatamoros (24 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> A mi me está fastidiando el que no baje con fuerza el ibex, mi posición bajista en BBVA me está fastidiando de momento,pero todo puede cambiar.



A mi tambien, tengo 2 posiciones cortas en BBVA y SAN

Durante la sesion han bajado con fuerza pero al final han subido.

Espero que mañana bajen, no he cerrado mis posiciones.


----------



## glacierre (24 Ene 2011)

Que mala es la puta NVIDIA!!

Me explico, cuando empecé, me dio por comprar unas pocas a unos 11€. Sudé para sacarle una rentabilidad de miseria y justo tras vender pegaron un bote a 16 o así.

Pos na, vamos a apostar a que el bote es pasajero y todo volverá a "la normalidad", en corto a NVIDIA....

Siguen escalando las hijas de puta. Si me hubiera quedado con la que compré a 11 ahora vendería a 18, ::

Ahora, como se pegue un batacazo el nasdaq me pongo en el top 3 como quien baila.


----------



## atika (24 Ene 2011)

Yo tambien soy de la franja inmovilista. Tengo alguna inversion en la bolsa real: Baron de ley y duro felguera. En una gano mucho y en otra pierdo 100 euros. Total las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
En la bolsa tengo dos normas:
1º No inviertas nada que no pueas arriesgarte a perder (ahorros en bancolchon jejeje)
2º PACIENCIA Y SEGURIDAD: Invierto en valores solventes, no en empresas empufadas, sinceramente me da igual que suban o que bajen (relativamente) porque se que a la larga se van a amntener o incluso subir. busco empresas capitalizadas con cartera de trabajo (en la crisis fundamental) y que den algo de dividendo (lease bien ese algo, no una barbaridad) Cambio seguridad por dinero rápido. A la hora de invertir prefiero las industriales y las agricolas. Baron de ley es una inversión que podriamos denominar romántica.
Es por eso que poco a poco voy aumentando el beneficio: pocas operaciones y paciencia, sin miedo a perder pero sin entrar en valores tipo gamesa que está sometido todos los dias a ataques de los especualdores bajistas. Y eso que creo que gamesa realmente vale más de lo que el mercado a día de hoy la valora, tiene trabajo en el extranjero (mucho) y es una compañia que produce algo, no vende humo.
Veremos como evoluciona esto.
un saludo


----------



## jmoraf (24 Ene 2011)

yo también juego con NVIDIA.. compré (CFDs) a unos $16 y ahora es la única en verde


----------



## sawinverter (25 Ene 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> *A mi tambien, tengo 2 posiciones cortas en BBVA y SAN
> *
> Durante la sesion han bajado con fuerza pero al final han subido.
> 
> Espero que mañana bajen, no he cerrado mis posiciones.



Yo igual, estoy con BBVA y Abengoa con posiciones bajistas, veremos mañana cómo se comporta, de momento tengo la cuenta un poco roja.


----------



## Berebere (25 Ene 2011)

glacierre dijo:


> Que mala es la puta NVIDIA!!



+1

Algo tendrá que ver el nuevo chip para móviles (Tegra) porque esta subida no es normal. Aún así no he encontrado ninguna noticia de alianzas para lanzar el supuesto superphone.


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2011)

Pues yo ya me he vuelto a poner el primero,he conseguido quitarme mis CFD's de BBVA sin pérdidas.


----------



## cmatamoros (25 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues yo ya me he vuelto a poner el primero,he conseguido quitarme mis CFD's de BBVA sin pérdidas.



Pues no te veo en el reto..., estás con el mismo nick que aqui??? el primero sale Macro ienso:

Hay participantes con mucha volatilidad ultimemente 8:


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2011)

Mi nick en el juego es Macro,jeje.


----------



## cmatamoros (25 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Mi nick en el juego es Macro,jeje.



pero estuvistes o estuvo alguien en el juego con el nick Depeche??? yo juraria que si


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2011)

Si,pero posteriormente,pero lo quité para no jugar con 2 equipos.


----------



## Berebere (25 Ene 2011)

Posiciones a 25 de enero.

El cuadro muestra los resultados ordenados por el reto inicial de Coto, y en las dos últimas columnas se puede ver la clasificación del reto activo en la bolsa virtual:

<img src=http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/5847629reto25en11.jpg>​


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Ene 2011)

Como van las cosas???


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Ene 2011)

Un desastre


----------



## Berebere (28 Ene 2011)

No vale de nada respecto a entrenarse de cara a una inversión real, pero yo tengo que reconocer que últimamente utilizo yahoo (finanzas) para ver la bolsa americana en tiempo real, que da unos márgenes de hasta 15 minutos para tomar decisiones respecto de esta bolsa virtual (no vale para el Ibex).

Normalmente las comisiones son lo bastante altas como para no poder sacar provecho únicamente de ese retraso, pero sirve para corregir decisiones de compra o venta basadas en tendencias erróneas. 

Aún así, últimamente la pasta la pierdo en el Nasdaq (1033,69€ en Merck & Company Inc.) ::::


----------



## skifi (28 Ene 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No es nada personal, Skifi. Lo matizo porque ya he hablado varias veces del tema y. si fuera yo, quizá ya estuviera un poco mosqueado.



Ni por asomo, compañero  Es que entiendo tu punto de vista perfectamente. Además, ya he cedido el liderato, corroborando lo esperado, jeje


----------



## Depeche (28 Ene 2011)

Pues sigo primero con diferencia, bastante destacado. A ver si sigue la racha.


----------



## glacierre (28 Ene 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues sigo primero con diferencia, bastante destacado. A ver si sigue la racha.



Me estoy pensando dejarte mis ahorros ::, con que saques la mitad de rentabilidad que ese brutal 30% en dos semanas que te estás marcando yo voy contento.


----------



## racional (29 Ene 2011)

me he apuntado con el mismo nick que aqui, pero el problema es que molaria mas que tambien se pudiera apostar a la baja


----------



## Berebere (29 Ene 2011)

racional dijo:


> me he apuntado con el mismo nick que aqui, pero el problema es que molaria mas que tambien se pudiera apostar a la baja




El reto actual ya está muy avanzado, y no sería justo que entraras con cero, cuando hay gente que pierde porcentajes de 2 dígitos.

Para el siguiente reto no hay problema en que participes. Mejor si empiezas con 100.000€.

Mo entiendo qué quieres decir con apostar a la baja. Los CFDs valen, en principio, para eso... ¿O es que quieres apostar al que más pierde?


----------



## cmatamoros (29 Ene 2011)

racional dijo:


> me he apuntado con el mismo nick que aqui, pero el problema es que molaria mas que tambien se pudiera apostar a la baja



Se puede apostar a la baja con CFDs (posicion corta)

Haremos un nuevo reto cuando acabe este. Lo suyo seria resetear cuentas a 100k y expulsar a Depeche que nos deja a todos a la altura del betun


----------



## atika (31 Ene 2011)

Ya llevo una rentabiolidad mayor que el mayor depósito que dan los bancos a plazo fijo (creo) no va mal...


----------



## inver (31 Ene 2011)

atika dijo:


> Ya llevo una rentabiolidad mayor que el mayor depósito que dan los bancos a plazo fijo *(creo*) no va mal...



Veamos.
En tres semanas ganas un 5%, en 52 semanas sería un 86%.
Los bancos te dan un 4% si dejas la pasta 52 semanas.
Coño, pues si.

A ver, 
Ahora voy a echar la cuenta de cuanto iría yo ganando...
Gluuuuuubbb :´(


----------



## skifi (4 Feb 2011)

Weeeee, ya sabía yo que Zeltia no me iba a fallar...


----------



## Depeche (4 Feb 2011)

Al final he quedado primero con casi un 50% de beneficios,no está nada mal.
¿Cuando empezamos otro reto?


----------



## atika (5 Feb 2011)

Habria que resetear las cuentas y eso ¿no?


----------



## Berebere (5 Feb 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Al final he quedado primero con casi un 50% de beneficios,no está nada mal.
> ¿Cuando empezamos otro reto?




Primero habrá que terminar éste, que finaliza el viernes que viene. Te recuerdo que sólo te hicieron falta 3 días para perder más de la mitad de tu capital inicial.

Por otro lado quizá al ritmo que llevas puedas recuperar antes del viernes los 3.711€ que te faltan para llegar a la cantidad con la que partías en tu cuenta.

 :: 

PD: tú, abuela no debes tener eh?


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2011)

Vaya,disculpa,yo pensaba que finalizaba hoy el reto, no voy de sobrado ni mucho menos,siento si lo ha parecido,entonces si aún queda 1 semana esto no está ganado,disculpad por el error.


----------



## inver (5 Feb 2011)

Aún queda una semana y la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde.
Como voy corto y apalancado 100%, si cae un meteorito en la Pl. de la Lealtad, aún puedo terminar el primero. :XX:


----------



## Berebere (5 Feb 2011)

Llegamos a la recta final. Depeche (Macro) lo tiene muy fácil pero de todo puede pasar.

Pongo el estado al cierre de ayer. El cuadro corresponde al reto inicial de Coto, y las dos últimas columnas reflejan el de la web.


<img src=http://www.imagengratis.org/images/reto05feb.jpg>​


----------



## atika (8 Feb 2011)

bien, bien ya he sobrepasado el 6% de rentabilidad...


----------



## Mazaldeck (9 Feb 2011)

Hola, me gustaría apuntarme al próximo reto ¿se puede? 

Llevo "jugando" desde el día 14 de enero y le he sacado un 56% de beneficios, seguro que en la vida real lo tendría de pérdidas :ouch:

En el juego me llamo cegador, como aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## skifi (9 Feb 2011)

¿Hay que cerrar operaciones antes de que finalice el reto?


----------



## atika (9 Feb 2011)

No sería mala opcion cerrar todas las operaciones el último día y ver cuanto dinero hemos acumulado.


----------



## Berebere (9 Feb 2011)

No, el reto va a computar el estado de cuentas al cierre del viernes.

Yo me acabo de echar al monte a ver si escalaba posiciones, y ya he conseguido perder casi todo lo ganado en tres semanas  

Ahora bien, si llego a invertir exactamente al revés de lo que lo he hecho me hubiera disparado en la clasificación.


----------



## Berebere (9 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría apuntarme al próximo reto ¿se puede?
> 
> Llevo "jugando" desde el día 14 de enero y le he sacado un 56% de beneficios, seguro que en la vida real lo tendría de pérdidas :ouch:
> 
> ...



Con ese nivel de beneficios casi que no me animo mucho a invitarte... ::

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es aceptar el correo que te envié a tu dirección para agregarme como contacto. Una vez esté agregado ya podré invitarte al nuevo reto (cuando lo haya).


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Feb 2011)

Buenas,

entré ayer a probar este simulador y me gustaría apuntarme al reto, ¿cuando reseteais?

En el juego mi nick es Aradoc.


----------



## skifi (9 Feb 2011)

Gracias, Berebere.

¿Ves? Al final las posiciones conservadoras y poco arriesgadas no hemos triunfado


----------



## Mazaldeck (9 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Con ese nivel de beneficios casi que no me animo mucho a invitarte... ::
> 
> Lo primero que tienes que hacer es aceptar el correo que te envié a tu dirección para agregarme como contacto. Una vez esté agregado ya podré invitarte al nuevo reto (cuando lo haya).



Ha sido suerte, estaba probando una estrategia y ha funcionado... pero no creo que se repita. 

Tu correo estaba en la carpeta de "no deseados"  Ya te he aceptado.


----------



## Berebere (11 Feb 2011)

Mañana termina el reto. Llevo dos días a lo bestia con el Nasdaq (las comisiones son bestiales), a ver si pillo a Macro. Podía haberme mantenido quieto y quedaría de cuarto o quinto, pero ...

Tengo un cisco montado de cuidado. Para mañana tengo casi todo el capital metido en Cisco Systems a corto (hoy ya he conseguido perder mil y pico euros). Espero que mañana recupere en torno al 3%, que si bien no me permitiría pasar a Macro, sí me valdría para pasar a Coto 


¿Cuando quereis que empiece el próximo reto y con qué duración?


----------



## Depeche (11 Feb 2011)

Yo para darle emoción a la cosa me decidí por meterme a corto en Sacyr Vallermoso,y menuda cagada,fue la que más subió,veremos que pasa hoy.


----------



## Berebere (11 Feb 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo para darle emoción a la cosa me decidí por meterme a corto en Sacyr Vallermoso,y menuda cagada,fue la que más subió,veremos que pasa hoy.



Cisco al final no remontó, pero conseguí salir sin perder más que unos cientos de euros, pero lo tuyo es de juzgado de guardia. El roto del foro se me queda pequeño:

Edito: pensé que eras macro, el roto va dedicado a él...., que también se metió a corto en Sacyr (40.000 a 6.860 - está ahora en 7.695!)

Vuelvo a editar: sí que eres Macro..... (pero hay otro Depeche en la bolsa que está peor aún)

<img src=http://www.coriol.com/blog/images/2007/11/.jpg>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Mañana termina el reto. Llevo dos días a lo bestia con el Nasdaq (las comisiones son bestiales), a ver si pillo a Macro. Podía haberme mantenido quieto y quedaría de cuarto o quinto, pero ...
> 
> Tengo un cisco montado de cuidado. Para mañana tengo casi todo el capital metido en Cisco Systems a corto (hoy ya he conseguido perder mil y pico euros). Espero que mañana recupere en torno al 3%, que si bien no me permitiría pasar a Macro, sí me valdría para pasar a Coto
> 
> ...



Me he recuperado un poco, pero muchos me habéis adelantado hacia abajo 

El reto al menos a dos meses, quizás más, que con las comisiones que cobran no da mucho juego...ya tengo la estrategia montada y las empresas, a ver como funciona. 

Yo inicio con lo que tengo que estaré cerca de los 100.000, así os doy ventaja , que tengo otro reto con otros compis....se han pillao


----------



## atika (11 Feb 2011)

Habria que dar un plazo para apuntarse, resetear cuentas y poner la clasificación final de este primero.


----------



## jmoraf (12 Feb 2011)

he acabado ligeramente negativo.. no está mal


----------



## Berebere (12 Feb 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me he recuperado un poco, pero muchos me habéis adelantado hacia abajo
> 
> El reto al menos a dos meses, quizás más, que con las comisiones que cobran no da mucho juego...ya tengo la estrategia montada y las empresas, a ver como funciona.
> 
> Yo inicio con lo que tengo que estaré cerca de los 100.000, así os doy ventaja , que tengo otro reto con otros compis....se han pillao




El reto no tiene en cuenta las comisiones, ya que las suma al capital a la hora de calcular la rentabilidad.

A mi me parece mucho dos meses, pero esperemos a ver qué opinan los demás.

Respecto a resetear, no es necesario para los retos que gestiona la web.

Enhorabuena al ganador. Puedes pasar a coger tu premio en la sección delicatessen del Corte Inglés (Club del Gourmet): lote de productos de bonito del Norte (ventresca, lomos, etc.). Tú pide la factura que luego ya te mandamos un cheque.


----------



## Mazaldeck (12 Feb 2011)

Yo pienso que 2 meses es demasiado. Es sólo un juego, con un mes creo que ya se puede observar claramante quién maneja mejor el rollo y quién no.


----------



## skifi (12 Feb 2011)

¡Yuhu! xD;;;

Esto es para que me anime y luego me desplumen si manejo dinero de verdad, jejeje

Gracias por la organización, y a los que tuvieron la idea


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Feb 2011)

Pos otro mes, poned una fecha a ver si se apunta alguien más.


----------



## jchumo (13 Feb 2011)

yo tambien , con el mismo nick y 100,000 , estas por aqui d....d


----------



## Depeche (13 Feb 2011)

Bueno,pues al final hice el tonto y no gané,jejeeje, solo con que me hubiera mantenido con lo que tenia sin ponerme corto ya tenía un 51% de ganancia,para el siguiente reto me lo voy a tomar de otra manera y voy a intentar dar el máximo hasta el último dia,jeje, enhorabuena a skify por haber ganado.
Yo creo que es mejor que sea solamente de 1 mes.
Yo en este siguiente reto jugaré con mi nick Depeche.


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Feb 2011)

¿cuándo empezamos? :Baile:


----------



## Berebere (13 Feb 2011)

Propongo empezar el viernes que viene: de 18 de febrero a 18 de marzo (que también es viernes).

Podeis poner fechas alternativas.

También se admiten ideas para el nombre del reto.


----------



## Berebere (13 Feb 2011)

Don Diego dijo:


> Buenas gente me acabo de registrar y estoy un poco perdio , como os agrego a amigos y esas cosas dentro del simulador contestarme por privado plis




Un primer paso sería postear tu nick en la bolsa virtual


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Propongo empezar el viernes que viene: de 18 de febrero a 18 de marzo (que también es viernes).
> 
> Podeis poner fechas alternativas.
> 
> También se admiten ideas para el nombre del reto.



Me parece bien....pero cierra el reto a las 22:00h para los que jugamos más en el yanki.


----------



## cmatamoros (13 Feb 2011)

Me apunto tambien al nuevo reto, desde hace poco mas de 2 semanas ya estoy en la inversión real, me abrí una cuenta de valores con 3000€ y voy palmando 80€...


----------



## inver (13 Feb 2011)

Mis felicitaciones a skifi.
Contad conmigo para otro mes más. ¡Seguro que mejoro os resultados! :XX:


----------



## Berebere (13 Feb 2011)

Don Diego dijo:


> el mismo que el de burbuja Don Diego




Pues pon un enlace porque a mi no me sales:

http://www.labolsavirtual.com/Don Diego


----------



## Berebere (13 Feb 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me parece bien....pero cierra el reto a las 22:00h para los que jugamos más en el yanki.




El reto se cierra él solo el último día a computar, y creo que ya lo hace cuando cierra Nueva York, pero para asegurarnos puedo cerrarlo el sábado 19 de marzo en lugar del viernes.

PD: os recuerdo que aparte de la opción de resetear hay la de añadir más dinero a la cuenta: configurar cuenta ---> aumentar capital. 

¿Y si subimos todos a 200.000? Es que las comisiones son más bajas cuanto mayor capital se mueve.



> Cánones de bolsa para operaciones de compra o venta
> <tABLE><TR><TD>Desde</TD><TD>Hasta</TD><TD>Canon de bolsa</TD></TR>
> <TR><TD>0 €</TD><TD>300 €</TD><TD>1,10 €</TD></TR>
> <TR><TD>300,01 €</TD><TD>3000 € </TD><TD>2,45 + 0,024% x efectivo €</TD></TR>
> ...


----------



## mfernama (13 Feb 2011)

Buenas, me gustaría participar en este experimento bursátil, mi usuario en el simulador es el mismo que en burbuja, mfernama(mfernama (mfernama) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa), entiendo que debo ser invitado al reto.


----------



## bermy (13 Feb 2011)

Enhorabuena skifi.

Mi opinión:
Un mes esta bien.
Subir a 200K tambien.
Y lo de cerrar cuando los yankis , mejor pues se cerró a las 17.30 pm . Recordar a esa hora fue justo cuando se fue Mubarack y subió el Dow un 0.5%.

Un saludo a todos y el viernes empezamos de nuevo,no?


----------



## bradomín (13 Feb 2011)

Señores, yo también me apunto.


----------



## bsantrom (14 Feb 2011)

Cuenten conmigo.
Lo que más me interesa es aprender a operar con los CFD´s.


----------



## Berebere (14 Feb 2011)

He lanzado el reto a los que ya tengo como contactos. Iré incorporando los nuevos contactos según me vayan agregando.

Nombre del reto: *Calopeando*
Fechas: 18-02 a 18-03

El reto termina el último día a las 17:30 porque no hay opción para variar la hora, y tampoco me permite finalizarlo en sábado.

PD: aunque está finalizado, el anterior reto os seguirá apareciendo mientras no os deis de baja en él (la opción para ello está debajo del recuadro de clasificación).


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2011)

Apuntado,

entonces el día 18 reseteamos las cuentas a 200000 leuros (vamos, lo que cualquier burbujista de pro tiene de dinero de bolsillo), ¿correcto?


----------



## Berebere (15 Feb 2011)

No es necesario resetear ni tener una cantidad determinada, pero hacer valdría para comparar cantidades reales además de los porcentajes que tiene en cuenta el reto.

No hay nadie con ese nick:
http://www.labolsavirtual.com/Burbujilimo


----------



## DEREC (15 Feb 2011)

yo tambien me apunto con mi nick. Vais a flipar 

¿como entro en el reto?


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No es necesario resetear ni tener una cantidad determinada, pero hacer valdría para comparar cantidades reales además de los porcentajes que tiene en cuenta el reto.
> 
> No hay nadie con ese nick:
> http://www.labolsavirtual.com/Burbujilimo



Tenía una cuenta ya abierta, registrado como Aradoc, y ya me invitaste al reto .

Pero vamos, si va a ser problematico el tema de los nicks me creo uno nuevo como burbujilimo, que no me cuesta nada.


----------



## inver (15 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> ¿Y si subimos todos a 200.000? Es que las comisiones son más bajas cuanto mayor capital se mueve.



He reseteado, pero no me deja meter 200.000€, el máximo son 100.000


----------



## Berebere (16 Feb 2011)

inver dijo:


> He reseteado, pero no me deja meter 200.000€, el máximo son 100.000




Tu rincón (arriba a la derecha)---> Configurar cuenta (panel izquierdo)---> aumentar capital


----------



## bermy (16 Feb 2011)

Reseteado y aumentado a 200K.
Listo en parrilla de salida!!!


----------



## Berebere (16 Feb 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Tenía una cuenta ya abierta, registrado como Aradoc, y ya me invitaste al reto .
> 
> Pero vamos, si va a ser problematico el tema de los nicks me creo uno nuevo como burbujilimo, que no me cuesta nada.




No hombre, lo que pasa es que si no me lo dices yo busca a un tal burbujilimo (que ya se las trae el nick).


----------



## atika (17 Feb 2011)

Vale ya he reseteado la cuenta y tengo el capital aumentado a 200000 Euros. Esparenado el comienzo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

¿200.000 € entonces? Voy a ver si sé resetear...


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

Por algún motivo no me deja resetear ienso: pero sí me deja añadir capital inicial.

¿os importa si empiezo con 199999.24 €? (no me deja meter decimales para redondear).


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Feb 2011)

DEREC dijo:


> yo tambien me apunto con mi nick. Vais a flipar
> 
> ¿como entro en el reto?



Derec ¿nombre de la morena de tu firma? ::


----------



## Berebere (17 Feb 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Por algún motivo no me deja resetear ienso: pero sí me deja añadir capital inicial.
> 
> ¿os importa si empiezo con 199999.24 €? (no me deja meter decimales para redondear).



Da igual.

Yo, como no quiero perder el histórico de operaciones, estoy a ver si pierdo 6.000 y pico euros, para luego añadir capital hasta 200000. Pues ya llevo 3 operaciones (Microsoft, Qhabitat y Sabadell), y he ganado en las tres :: 

El plan era comprar y vender consecutivamente para palmar pasta por las comisiones (comprar a precio de mercado y seguidamente vender a precio de mercado).

Va a ser que también es difícil perder pasta a propósito!


----------



## Muska_borrado (17 Feb 2011)

Yo empeze con 100000 y ahora estoy con 106975.521 €. 
Eso si, no tengo puta idea de economia, simple chiripa ::


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2011)

Yo en este reto quiero participar con mi nick Depeche,en lugar de Macro, tengo que hacer algo?


----------



## inver (17 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Tu rincón (arriba a la derecha)---> Configurar cuenta (panel izquierdo)---> aumentar capital



Gracias Berebere.
Ya-toy con 200k, esperando en la linea de salida. 
Esta vez os vais a enterar!!. :XX:


----------



## J-Z (17 Feb 2011)

Apuntenme, nick: revert


----------



## Berebere (17 Feb 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Apuntenme, nick: revert



Agregado. Ya te envié la invitación al reto.

<HR align=center size=4 color=silver>

Al final he reseteado la cuenta, y empiezo limpio con 200.000

<img src=http://c2so.reverbnation.com/data_public/artist/image/103/1038252/coverHD.jpg width=33%>​


----------



## J-Z (17 Feb 2011)

Ok ya estoy dentro.


----------



## cmatamoros (17 Feb 2011)

Como se llama el nuevo reto, hay que darse de baja del bolsafinismo??

Yo reseteo y aumento a 200k

Saludos.


----------



## Berebere (17 Feb 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> Como se llama el nuevo reto, hay que darse de baja del bolsafinismo??
> 
> Yo reseteo y aumento a 200k
> 
> Saludos.




Se llama *Calopeando*

Ya estás de primero ::

Sí, es mejor que te des de baja en el otro porque aunque está cerrado te seguirá apareciendo.


----------



## Mika Bublé (17 Feb 2011)

Hoygan yo me quiero unir!

Mi usuario es Mika buble


Aviso que no tengo ni puta idea 
¿hay que hacer operaciones a diario? No sé si podré dedicarle mucho


----------



## Berebere (18 Feb 2011)

Mika Bublé dijo:


> Hoygan yo me quiero unir!
> 
> Mi usuario es Mika buble
> 
> ...




1 - No hay tal usuario:

http://www.labolsavirtual.com/Mika buble

2 - No hay un mínimo de operaciones ni una periodicidad establecida.


----------



## Mika Bublé (18 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> 1 - No hay tal usuario:
> 
> http://www.labolsavirtual.com/Mika buble
> 
> 2 - No hay un mínimo de operaciones ni una periodicidad establecida.





En mi perfil veo que me han añadido un guión entre las dos palabras. Debe ser por eso ¿podéis probar con Mika-buble? 

Thanks!


----------



## Berebere (18 Feb 2011)

Mandé de nuevo la invitación a Inver, porque parece que lo voy a sustituir yo en esta edición.

Tengo 1.300.000 acciones de Qhabit, producto de querer liquidar las 650.000 que tenía en CFD's (ganado 1200€) y dar la orden a la inversa, es decir dupliqué los CFD's :´( :´(

A partir de ahí subió como la espuma. Espero que baje el lunes.


----------



## inver (18 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Mandé de nuevo la invitación a Inver, porque parece que lo voy a sustituir yo en esta edición.



Muchas gracias.
Ya estoy.
No me acordaba como se entraba.


----------



## Mazaldeck (19 Feb 2011)

De momento creo que voy último. Los viernes son malos días para empezar invertir, me parece.

A ver si mejoro. :cook:


----------



## symba (19 Feb 2011)

otro que se apunta al carro!!!
mismo nick "symba"
saludos.


----------



## bermy (20 Feb 2011)

Hola a todos,

Hay una cosilla que no me cuadra.

Como puede ser que con operaciones anteriores al dia del inicio del reto y sin hacer ninguna operación desde que empezó el segundo reto se obtenga beneficios?.Por ejemplo (Hackusho):ouch:

A lo mejor debiamos de haber reseteado obligatoriamente las cuentas,no?

Otra cosilla, Macro y Depeche no sois el mismo?:no:

S2 a todos y buenos beneficios!!!


----------



## symba (20 Feb 2011)

como puede ser que en mi grafico de evolucion aparezca una grafica de un año si me registre ayer???

a vosotros os pide el e-mail para agregar contactos?


----------



## cmatamoros (20 Feb 2011)

bermy dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Hay una cosilla que no me cuadra.
> 
> ...



Si las operaciones abiertas anteriormente al inicio del reto generan plusvalias o minusvalias cuentan en el reto, lo que cuenta es la evolucion desde el inicio del reto, da exactamente igual que se resetee la cuenta o no ya que cualquier otro concursante tiene la opcion de abrir esa posicion al inicio del reto y el resultado seria el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Berebere (21 Feb 2011)

symba dijo:


> como puede ser que en mi grafico de evolucion aparezca una grafica de un año si me registre ayer???
> 
> a vosotros os pide el e-mail para agregar contactos?



La gráfica es configurable.

Los mensajes privados los envía por correo electrónico, así que debe haber una cuenta asociada.

----------------------

Resultado provisional:


----------



## Depeche (21 Feb 2011)

Efectivamente,macro y depeche son míos los 2. Yo quería participar está vez con depeche,pero me sale también la cuenta macro. Como hago para q no salga está cuenta en el reto? Y participar sólo con la de depeche?


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Feb 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Efectivamente,macro y depeche son míos los 2. Yo quería participar está vez con depeche,pero me sale también la cuenta macro. Como hago para q no salga está cuenta en el reto? Y participar sólo con la de depeche?



Entra con la cuenta "macro". en la ventana que está por el medio a la izquierda que se llama "tus retos" selecciona el reto "calopeando" (seguramente lo tengas activado) y pulsa en "darse de baja del reto calopeando".


----------



## symba (21 Feb 2011)

como se cierra una opoeracion abierta en cfd´s? quiero comprar repsoles en venta a corto.


----------



## Mika Bublé (21 Feb 2011)

A mi no me sale el reto ¿me tiene que agregar alguien? 

PD. De moento voy como el culo, debí ponerme en corto


----------



## Berebere (21 Feb 2011)

Mika Bublé dijo:


> A mi no me sale el reto ¿me tiene que agregar alguien?
> 
> PD. De moento voy como el culo, debí ponerme en corto




Enviada está la invitación.

(Te contará la rentabilidad desde que aceptes el reto)


----------



## Berebere (21 Feb 2011)

symba dijo:


> como se cierra una opoeracion abierta en cfd´s? quiero comprar repsoles en venta a corto.




Haciendo la operación contraria: 
si has vendido ----> comprando la misma cantidad en CFD's 
si has comprado --> vendiendo la misma cantidad en CFD's

Ojo, que a mi ya me ha pasado el poner dos órdenes diferentes para cancelar (sin borrar la primera), y luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## symba (21 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Haciendo la operación contraria:
> si has vendido ----> comprando la misma cantidad en CFD's
> si has comprado --> vendiendo la misma cantidad en CFD's
> 
> Ojo, que a mi ya me ha pasado el poner dos órdenes diferentes para cancelar (sin borrar la primera), y luego pasa lo que pasa...



compro a secas o compro a largo?
ya he comprado pero no me anula la anterior.


----------



## Depeche (21 Feb 2011)

Ya he borrado del reto mi otro nick macro,una lástima porque con el iria primero con muchas ganancias,jeje.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Feb 2011)

Consulta a los que estais jugando a esto, ¿os están funcionando las ordenes en el mercado continuo? 

Lo digo porque ayer se me quedaron bloqueadas dos compras que hoy he tenido que cancelar, hace un par de horas ordené otra, y sigue pendiente. No se si es mi usuario o un fallo más general.

EDITO: también he hecho compras y ventas en IBEX y en nasdaq y ok, voy a probar en el dow jones también, a ver si tira.


----------



## bermy (22 Feb 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Consulta a los que estais jugando a esto, ¿os están funcionando las ordenes en el mercado continuo?
> 
> Lo digo porque ayer se me quedaron bloqueadas dos compras que hoy he tenido que cancelar, hace un par de horas ordené otra, y sigue pendiente. No se si es mi usuario o un fallo más general.
> 
> EDITO: también he hecho compras y ventas en IBEX y en nasdaq y ok, voy a probar en el dow jones también, a ver si tira.



A lo mejor quedan pendientes pxq no se ha dado la condición precio que pusiste...


----------



## bermy (22 Feb 2011)

Consulta a los que mas usais CFD,s.

El otro dia abri esta operacion de cortos (venta) y le puse un stop loss y un stop profit. Ha llegado al stop profit y se ha cancelado. Mi pregunta es, eso es que ya esta cerrada y ya está ¿o tengo que comprar las acciones y como?. Os adjunto el detalle y gracias de antemano:

Operación con CFDs número 1 cerrada con SANTANDER:
21/02/11 14:20: CFD ~ Vende 1641 acciones a 9.120 € (comisión de 28.895 €)
22/02/11 09:38: CFD ~ Compra 1641 acciones a 8.747 € (comisión de 27.903 €)
En total ganaste 555.295 € (612.093 € brutos - 56.798 € de comisiones)

S2.


----------



## Berebere (22 Feb 2011)

bermy dijo:


> Consulta a los que mas usais CFD,s.
> 
> El otro dia abri esta operacion de cortos (venta) y le puse un stop loss y un stop profit. Ha llegado al stop profit y se ha cancelado. Mi pregunta es, eso es que ya esta cerrada y ya está ¿o tengo que comprar las acciones y como?. Os adjunto el detalle y gracias de antemano:
> 
> ...




Si está cerrada ya no te aparece en "Cartera", sino en "Historial". Los Stops cierran la operación siempre y cuando no le hayas añadido otra operación con posterioridad.


----------



## Berebere (22 Feb 2011)

symba dijo:


> compro a secas o compro a largo?
> ya he comprado pero no me anula la anterior.




A secas no vale. Compra (posición larga) para cancelar una venta (posición corta).


----------



## bermy (22 Feb 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Si está cerrada ya no te aparece en "Cartera", sino en "Historial". Los Stops cierran la operación siempre y cuando no le hayas añadido otra operación con posterioridad.



Gracias Berebere.
Osea como le puse el stop profit, el solo hace la liquidación y cierre.
Si no pones nada es cuando hay que comprar acciones en largo (en caso de haber comprado previamente en corto) y viceversa,no?
S2.


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Feb 2011)

Joder, soy el farolillo de cola. He ido de mala inversión en mala inversión :ouch: ¡qué desastre!

Aunque todo tiene un punto de vista positivo: cuando estás tan mal ¡lo más probable es que mejores! :XX:

¡Tenedme miedo! :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Feb 2011)

Bueno, yo voy el primero o el segundo según el rato y estoy haciendo las inversiones bastante a boleo. Vamos, que estoy teniendo una coña tremenda.

Básicamente me echo un ojo al cincodias y si veo algo que me llame la atención, actuo en consecuencia. Ahora estoy empezando a ver de que va eso del RSI, pero poco más.

Creo que también sería útil que quién tenga algún tipo de estrategia o similar la comente, para ir madurando cada cual las propias.


----------



## mfernama (25 Feb 2011)

¿Alguien sabe donde se puede ver el cambio $/€ que usa Labolsavirtual?
Es por saber donde poner los stops más o menos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Feb 2011)

He escalado dos posiciones poniéndome antepenúltimo :Aplauso:

Tengo problemas con el ordenador desde hace un par de días y ¡no se me muestran las gráficas! ::

Aún así creo que mi estrategia va a dar frutos... :XX:


----------



## Berebere (26 Feb 2011)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> Hola buenas!! pues soy nuevo en el foro, llevo leyendo como 1/2 año, y me animé a postear.....¿se acepta a un padajuan en el juego?




Bienvenido.

No sería justo porque llevamos ya un tercio del tiempo, y hay quien va palmando bastante. Pero te invitaremos al siguiente reto (en tres semanas recuérdamelo).

<hr>

Resultados provisionales al cierre del viernes 25:

<img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/reto25feb.jpg>​


----------



## Depeche (26 Feb 2011)

Yo la cagué poniéndome corto en Gamesa y no vendiendo cuando tenía jugosas plusvalias,he bajado muchas posiciones,pero me veo capacitado para subir como la espuma,jeje,parece que no tengo abuela.


----------



## inver (27 Feb 2011)

Coñe, no he tenido tiempo para dedicarme al asunto en estas dos semanas.
La próxima estaré algo menos liado, pero la siguiente no voy a estar en el suelo patrio.
Creo que lo mejor va a ser que me abstenga de participar en esta ocasión.


----------



## Mazaldeck (27 Feb 2011)

inver dijo:


> Coñe, no he tenido tiempo para dedicarme al asunto en estas dos semanas.
> La próxima estaré algo menos liado, pero la siguiente no voy a estar en el suelo patrio.
> Creo que lo mejor va a ser que me abstenga de participar en esta ocasión.



Tal y como veo el tema, eres capaz de ser el ganador sin necesidad de llegar a invertir ::


----------



## DEREC (27 Feb 2011)

Yo iba tercero, pero como me aburria de ver solo un triste +3% me he apalancado hasta las trancas. Como se ponga el mercado a mi favor os paso a todos por la derecha.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Feb 2011)

Lo que estoy viendo es que este simulador falla más que una escopeta de feria. Llevo varios días intentando ponerme en corto en tele5 y no me deja, y hoy me acabo de fijar que lleva sin actualizarse desde el día 25 a primera hora.

Hoy he intentado comprar algunas gamesas y al final cancelo porque me harto de esperar a que se ejecute la orden. 

Raroraroraroraro...


----------



## Berebere (28 Feb 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo que estoy viendo es que este simulador falla más que una escopeta de feria. Llevo varios días intentando ponerme en corto en tele5 y no me deja, y hoy me acabo de fijar que lleva sin actualizarse desde el día 25 a primera hora.
> 
> Hoy he intentado comprar algunas gamesas y al final cancelo porque me harto de esperar a que se ejecute la orden.
> 
> Raroraroraroraro...



Las órdenes se ejecutan cada dos minutos supuestamente. Puede tardar 15 o 20 minutos (y siempre dependen de si hay volumen suficiente), pero no días. Lo que es seguro es que te hizo un favor porque menuda subida pegó T5 estos días.

Eso sí, la página no se actualiza automáticamente (se ve mejor en yahoo o infobolsa), pero eso no afecta a las órdenes en cola.


----------



## atika (1 Mar 2011)

Os voy a explicar que expereimento estoy haciendo en este segundo reto. En el priemero me fié de mi intuición. En el segundo me voy a fiar de los """profesionales"""
Entontre esta tabla en expansión: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Y decidí invertir el 10% de mi inversion en cada uno de los 10 primeros valores. Ahora veremos si los analistos tenian razón o no... por ahora pierdo el 0.50% de mi inversión.


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Mar 2011)

atika dijo:


> Os voy a explicar que expereimento estoy haciendo en este segundo reto. En el priemero me fié de mi intuición. En el segundo me voy a fiar de los """profesionales"""
> Entontre esta tabla en expansión:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Y decidí invertir el 10% de mi inversion en cada uno de los 10 primeros valores. Ahora veremos si los analistos tenian razón o no... por ahora pierdo el 0.50% de mi inversión.



¿Tienes por ahí el artículo donde estaba esta tabla, o algo que indique en que se basaban, fecha, etc?

Porque la prueba es buena, pero para empezar si la estimación la hicieron a finales del 2010 ya empieza a estar un poco desactualizada. Si se basan en según que criterios se puede "beber de las fuentes", etc.


----------



## bermy (1 Mar 2011)

Dependiendo de que "profesionales" informen, aveces es mejor hacer lo contrario.
Los tibus ponen ganchos para que piquen los pequeños inversores y desplumarlos.
Que le pasa esta tarde al simulador, la mitad de los valores no se actualizan , se han quedado muchos a las 16.28 o a 16.15......

S2.


----------



## atika (1 Mar 2011)

Buscaré a la ncohe cunado vuelva el artículo a ver si lo encuentro. Muchos comentarios a la noticia decian cosas como esa: ¡¡Bien! por fin sabemos donde no tenemos que invertir... etc.
Da igual de cuando sea el artículo si de primero o mediasdos de enero, el experimento está ahí.


----------



## bermy (4 Mar 2011)

Joer,

vaya viernes, cuantas vueltas ha dado hoy el ibex.

El lunes a ver si corrije o a ver si se va a los 10300.
Lo malo e ssi te pilla contracorriente como a mi, de un 8% de beneficio a un - 1,55% ja ja , asi aprendo por pardillo!

S2


----------



## ironboletaire (5 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes!

Me gustan los retos, aunque tendré que esperar a que abráis otra vez la convocatoria. 

Un par de observaciones tras leer todas las páginas del post:

"No me seas mormón arrepentido por no haber follado" - Aplicable a los comentarios del tipo "si hubiera vendido tal ahora cual..." "Pensé en hacerlo pero al final....". : D

Operar con dinero simulado <> Operar con dinero real. Igual que en el poker, jugar con granos de maíz <> jugar con dinero. Te condiciona la operativa.

Especulación se debe medir en % independiente del capital inicial.

Si detectáis un compañero de foro que pierde siempre, basta con operar el contrario para ganar siempre, pero sin decírselo, que le condicionarías.

No deleguéis vuestras operaciones a terceros, nunca.

Las noticias son siempre nulas. No hay que leerlas ni tenerlas en cuenta para nada.

Hay que trazar estrategia, siempre.

Imprescindible dominar el análisis técnico, la teoria dow (tendencias y su duración)

Los analistas son nulos, o en algunas ocasiones, indicadores contrarios.

Es obligado detectar y no incurrir en trampas de liquidez. Valores estrechos espameados y basuras similares.

Aunque estés en lo cierto, nada impide que especuladores te metan un corner y te arruinen antes de poder disfrutar de estar en lo cierto.

Yo operé virtualmente 2 años, real 2 años con poco, y llevo 2 con algo... desde el pasado enero me anote mis compras/ ventas y sus motivos (matemática, indicadores etc...) Estoy comprobando con fuego real un sistema propio cualitativo de especulación pura y dura. Os dejo el link.
Especulación pura y dura con 10K y resultados. Act) 4OPeraciones +2200 +22%

Espero poder unirme al siguiente reto cuando terminéis el actual : ) 
Encantando de poder comentar, y si en algo puedo ayudar. Saludos

P.D: Por supuesto, se puede pensar que he estado operando y solo puse en el blog las operaciones buenas, ocultando las malas. No es el caso, pero si el de muchos analistos, ojo con eso ! ; )


----------



## ironboletaire (5 Mar 2011)

inver dijo:


> Los gráficos del simulador no son muy buenos.
> Yo estoy consultando paralelamente en la web de invertia, pero tampoco me acaban de convencer.
> 
> Sabe alguien de alguna pagina donde se puedan consultar en vivo todas las acciones y tenga buenos graficos y buenas herramientas para trazar tendencias y también tenga disponible una buena colección de indicadores?



Descargar el software prorealtime. Gratis para datos al final del dia (no hace falta más). Gratis si abres una cuenta en bankinder sorpresa. Imprescindible una plataforma para poder aprender algo de análisis técnico.


----------



## pamplinero (6 Mar 2011)

buenas, me he apuntado al chiringuito del simulador, a ver que tal los experimentos con gaseosa. Para cuando haya "ventana" para un reto nuevo, agregadme, please. thx.


----------



## Berebere (7 Mar 2011)

Resultado provisional al cierre del viernes 4 de marzo (ecuador del reto):

<img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/reto5m.jpg>


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Mar 2011)

Lo único que a mi me ha bloqueado dinero para el resto de la eternidad, juas...


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Mar 2011)

Con el desastre acaecido en Japón he dejado de lado el juego este, prefiero seguir las noticias
.
Es interesante lo que está pasando estos días en la bolsa y lo que va a pasar (el que haya previsto que las acciones de Solaria subirían tanto se ha forrado).

Todo esto me da muy mal rollo, normalmente que una acción suba exageradamente significa que un grupo muy grande personas en el mundo lo está pasando jodidamente mal en el otro lado del planeta.

Voy a dejar mis acciones tal y como estaban, a ver cuánto puedo llegar a perder (a modo de aprendizaje) porque en esta semana se van a poner las cosas muy mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## bermy (16 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Con el desastre acaecido en Japón he dejado de lado el juego este, prefiero seguir las noticias
> .
> Es interesante lo que está pasando estos días en la bolsa y lo que va a pasar (el que haya previsto que las acciones de Solaria subirían tanto se ha forrado).
> 
> ...



Hombre cegador, que sòlo es un simulador. Todos estamos jo++++s por lo que está pasando, pero eso no quita para que aprendamos de las reacciones del mercado ante este tipo de desastres...
Al resto , ánimo que queda poco 
S2


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Mar 2011)

bermy dijo:


> Hombre cegador, que sòlo es un simulador. Todos estamos jo++++s por lo que está pasando, pero eso no quita para que aprendamos de las reacciones del mercado ante este tipo de desastres...
> Al resto , ánimo que queda poco
> S2



Si aprender estoy aprendiendo, de eso no hay duda. La manera fácil de ser un triunfadoh en la bolsa es siendo un hijo de pu_ta inmutable y sin empatía (no va por ustedes no se me enfaden, esto sólo es un juego ):

"hay que comprar cuando las calles están llenas de sangre"

-Barón Rotschild


----------



## racional (17 Mar 2011)

Odio esta web, no se como apuntarme al reto.


----------



## sawinverter (17 Mar 2011)

racional dijo:


> Odio esta web, no se como apuntarme al reto.



En principio parece sencilllo:

1.Te registras en la página de labolsavirtual
2.El creador del reto tiene que agregarte al reto mediante una dirección de correo electrónico.
3.Miras tu bandeja de entrada, o sino en correos no deseados porque a veces se cuela como spam.
4.Pinchas en el link que aparece en el correo, es para aceptar el reto.
5.Empezar a invertir o especular 

Un saludo


----------



## racional (17 Mar 2011)

Pues podiais poner el email del creador para enviarle los emails.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Mar 2011)

racional dijo:


> Pues podiais poner el email del creador para enviarle los emails.



El problema es que el reto lleva ya unas tres semanas. 

En cualquier caso el creador de esta ronda de reto ha sido berebere, dejale un MP a ver si entras, si no para la próxima ronda:
Burbuja Económica - Perfil: Berebere
Berebere (Berebere) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa


----------



## Berebere (19 Mar 2011)

<img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/reto18032011.jpg>

Quería publicar un par de curiosidades, pero está fallando la web de bolsavirtual.

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

Aradoc puede pasar a recoger el pony por casa de Calópez. Al segundo no le doy premio por lo impronunciable de su nombre, y la dificultad de postearlo sin copy-paste.

Si os parece empezamos un nuevo reto el día 25 de marzo, hasta el 25 de abril (está semana santa por medio).


----------



## Berebere (19 Mar 2011)

Una de las curiosidades era esta:


----------



## individuo_caspas (19 Mar 2011)

berebe yo me uno al reto, dime que he hacer para unirme.

Por cierto ¿operar en la bolsa real es tan simple como operar desde la web?
¿Vas al banco y te dan una plataforma desde la que operar y luego tu con otros programas ves las gráficas para hacer algun analisis? o es otro sistema, estoy perdido hace poco que me llama esto de la bolsa.


----------



## Depeche (19 Mar 2011)

que dia acaba este reto?
Voy a ponerme las pilas para intentar remontar,jeje.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Una de las curiosidades era esta:



Si, cuando el desastre de Japón me pilló apalancado hasta las trancas y me di la mega hostia. No hice nada, las inversiones se recuperaron ellas solas.

¿Como va lo del pony?


----------



## bermy (20 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> que dia acaba este reto?
> Voy a ponerme las pilas para intentar remontar,jeje.



Depeche, tio, que acabo el viernes a las 5 pm.:ouch:
Ponte las pilas , pero para el próximo, que empieza creo el día 25 de marzo, lee los últimos posts.
S2.


----------



## Berebere (20 Mar 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> berebe yo me uno al reto, dime que he hacer para unirme.



Abrir una cuenta en Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir (mejor con 200.000€), y luego mandarme un mensaje para que te agregue desde Berebere (Berebere) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa, o postear aquí el nombre con el que te has dado de alta, y te agrego yo (por individuo_caspas no aparece nadie).

En cuanto a operar en bolsa real, espero que la operativa sea mejor que en esta web, que puede saltarse 40 minutos de cotizaciones sin despeinarse.


----------



## Berebere (20 Mar 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Como va lo del pony?



Estamos en ello:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EBr6p01gOik" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Depeche (20 Mar 2011)

Vaya,he estado liado estos dias y no me había fijado. Bueno,pues apuntadme para el próximo y espero ponerme las pilas,en este he quedado último,hice una compra al principio en Immobiliaria Colonial,y fue para abajo,y ya no hice más operaciones,jeje.


----------



## individuo_caspas (20 Mar 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Abrir una cuenta en Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir (mejor con 200.000€), y luego mandarme un mensaje para que te agregue desde Berebere (Berebere) - Evolución y perfil del inversor de bolsa, o postear aquí el nombre con el que te has dado de alta, y te agrego yo (por individuo_caspas no aparece nadie).
> 
> En cuanto a operar en bolsa real, espero que la operativa sea mejor que en esta web, que puede saltarse 40 minutos de cotizaciones sin despeinarse.



Buscame ahora, tengo el mismo nick.


----------



## sawinverter (21 Mar 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> <img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/reto18032011.jpg>
> 
> Quería publicar un par de curiosidades, pero está fallando la web de bolsavirtual.
> 
> ...



Es bien fácil pronunciarlo, es sawiki wiki wiki wiki wiki ¿Te suena alguna canción que estuvo de moda el año pasado? Wiki wiki wiki, no confundirlo con el waka waka waka ienso:

Apuntadme para el próximo reto, un saludo


----------



## individuo_caspas (21 Mar 2011)

¿Es posible resetear la cuenta y ponerla a 200000 el dia 25 o tengo que abrirme un cliente nuevo?


----------



## bermy (21 Mar 2011)

individuo_caspas dijo:


> ¿Es posible resetear la cuenta y ponerla a 200000 el dia 25 o tengo que abrirme un cliente nuevo?



En la pagina del juego arriba a la derecha encontraras "configurar cuenta".Pincha y te abrira una caja con pestañas, dale a "resetear cuenta".
Si no tenias 200K antes lo puedes aumentar en "aumentar capital".
S2


----------



## individuo_caspas (21 Mar 2011)

Ahora mismo tengo unos cuantos libros sobre el tema, el primero lo empezaré mañana, es uno muy basico para familiarizarme.
Pero para acostumbrarme a la pagina ¿alguien me puede recomendar como invertir? yo al no tener ni idea, he pensado en mirar los graficos, y meter pasta en las empresas que esten en limites inferiores, esperando que vuelvan a subir en V o U.
De momento, sin tener ni idea es de lo poco que puedo hacer, si nadie me adelanta alguna cosilla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Mar 2011)

Apuntadme al próximo que también he estado liado.


----------



## atika (28 Mar 2011)

Bueno, ¿como va el reto ahora?
¿Hay nuevo reto desde el día 25?
Apuntadme sii es así aunque sea con un par de dias de retraso.
La inversión que pronosticaron desde la expansión, se quedo un poco en el aire, las perdidas fueron mínimas, pero hubo pérdidas. Un saludo.


----------



## mfernama (31 Mar 2011)

Tenía para hoy una orden de compra en CAF si tocaba los 395, bajó hasta 392 y no se ejecutó, ¿hay alguna razón o es un fallo de simulador? que joer pa una que iba encaminao va y no se ejecuta!!


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Mar 2011)

¿Esto está fallando mucho o soy yo?

Las cifras me salen con un retraso de 25 minutos y desde que doy una orden me tarda otros 25 minutos en ejecutarse lo que hace que no juegue en tiempo real sino con 50 minutos de retraso ::::


----------



## bermy (31 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Esto está fallando mucho o soy yo?
> 
> Las cifras me salen con un retraso de 25 minutos y desde que doy una orden me tarda otros 25 minutos en ejecutarse lo que hace que no juegue en tiempo real sino con 50 minutos de retraso ::::



El retraso temporal es de 15 a 20 mtos.
Lo de que no te entre la orden, ni idea a mi me paso un par de veces en el anterior reto y me dieron morcilla, ja ja ja...
Hazte la idea que el inconveniente es para todos igual.

Venga que el chicharribex se va para abajo, a ver si nos subimos todos a la hola y sabemos cuando llega a la playa, que tambien es importante.!!
Joer, hay gente que con una compra va lider si no me equivoco,o no?
S2.


----------



## sawinverter (31 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Esto está fallando mucho o soy yo?
> 
> Las cifras me salen con un retraso de 25 minutos y desde que doy una orden me tarda otros 25 minutos en ejecutarse lo que hace que no juegue en tiempo real sino con 50 minutos de retraso ::::



Pues nosé con cuánto retraso funciona el simulador respecto al mercado real, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que incluso en el mercado real, las órdenes no se ejecutan inmediatamente, sólo en los valores más líquidos (bluechips) se ejecutan con rapidez porque siempre hay contrapartida. 

Hay que comprender que para comprar acciones, tiene que haber una contrapartida (alguien que venda) por eso depende de la orden de compra (limitada, a por el mejor...) se ejecutará más rápido o más lento, por ejemplo en valores pequeños (chicharros) puedes incluso tardar varias horas o días, semanas para ejecutar una orden porque no hay suficiente volumen.

Suerte!


----------



## Mazaldeck (5 Abr 2011)

Me he equivocado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2011)

Si a alguien le interesa.....pero mierda si no uso relojes 

Igual me apunto, estamos a tiempo.....alguien se anima 

http://www.tradingcup2011.xtb.es/page/about/


----------



## Pindik87 (27 Abr 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa.....pero mierda si no uso relojes
> 
> Igual me apunto, estamos a tiempo.....alguien se anima
> 
> http://www.tradingcup2011.xtb.es/page/about/



Yo me apunto, había abierto un hilo sobre el mismo concurso.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-participar-en-la-xtb-trading-cup-2011-a.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Yo me apunto, había abierto un hilo sobre el mismo concurso.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-participar-en-la-xtb-trading-cup-2011-a.html



No lo había visto,....ya está, estoy esperando el correo de contraseñas


----------



## Depeche (27 Abr 2011)

La cosa se está poniendo muy interesante en el reto de simulador de bolsa.
A falta de 2 dias,cuando parecía que sawikiwiki ya tendria la victoria segura,y no habria quien pudiera superarle, resulta que yo me he puesto muy cerca suyo, y voy a luchar por superarle,jeje, he tenido que esmerarme mucho estos dias, y de momento voy por buen camino,veremos si consigo superarle de aqui al viernes,de momento me veo con muchas posibilidades.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> La cosa se está poniendo muy interesante en el reto de simulador de bolsa.
> A falta de 2 dias,cuando parecía que sawikiwiki ya tendria la victoria segura,y no habria quien pudiera superarle, resulta que yo me he puesto muy cerca suyo, y voy a luchar por superarle,jeje, he tenido que esmerarme mucho estos dias, y de momento voy por buen camino,veremos si consigo superarle de aqui al viernes,de momento me veo con muchas posibilidades.



El tercer puesto está interesante también, me acaba de adelantar Aradoc y Berebere pisando los talones. 

Esto parece los autos-locos


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Abr 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El tercer puesto está interesante también, me acaba de adelantar Aradoc y Berebere pisando los talones.
> 
> Esto parece los autos-locos






¿Como quedará esta emocionante carrera?


----------



## Depeche (29 Abr 2011)

Terminó el reto,al final lo he conseguido,no ha sido nada fácil,ha habido rivales de muchísimo nivel,pero ha sido interesante.
Ya direis cuando empezamos otro reto.


----------



## Berebere (29 Abr 2011)

<table cellpadding=15><tr><td>
<img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/bsabr11.jpg>
</td><td>
Enhorabuena a Depeche, que ya sabe que puede pasar a recoger el pony por casa de Calópez. También le vamos a dar unos gatitos antibaneo por haber superado el 100%:

<img src=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DKS1AxFvi88/S_LSLyJm3rI/AAAAAAAACdY/Vd7gSlzaxuQ/s1600/gatitos.jpg>

Mi premio por quedar de último ya me lo doy yo. Como no me conformaba con el 5º puesto me dio por arriesgar desde ayer a lo bestia, con el resultado que puede observarse (en realidad a media mañana estaba la cosa bastante peor)

No, no hay un avestruz para el segundo.
</td></tr></table>


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Abr 2011)

¿Obliga la web a cerrar los retos a las 17:30? Los que juegan con el mercado USA podrían dar una sorpresa en las horas finales ¿no?


----------



## Berebere (29 Abr 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Obliga la web a cerrar los retos a las 17:30? Los que juegan con el mercado USA podrían dar una sorpresa en las horas finales ¿no?




Los retos terminan siempre a las 17:30, y no hay opción para configurarlo de otra forma.


----------



## bermy (29 Abr 2011)

Vaya ,pensaba que había quedado el último ,pues no veo el score de berebere.( se habra dado de baja para no salir el último, es broma...)
Me pasó como a el, "el ansia viva" me pudo y me fui al pozo. Como dice el dicho para aprender perder.

Enhorabuena a depeche, y a sawikiwiki tambien.
Cuando empezamos el siguiente?
S2 a todos.


----------



## sawinverter (30 Abr 2011)

Como siga así voy a ser el eterno segundón, invitadme para el próximo reto, buena suerte a todos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 May 2011)

Después de ir último casi todo el reto, que bien sabe este tercer puesto .

Weno, yo sigo trasteando con el tema. Vamos a ver que ocurre si me dedico unos días a irme poniendo en corto en las empresas que sueltan dividendos...


----------



## Berebere (2 May 2011)

Lanzado el siguiente reto, que empieza este viernes a las 9:00

Finaliza el 31 de mayo a las 17:30

<img src=http://sin-acritud.blogia.com/upload/20081027033359-forges.caida.bolsa.2.gif>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 May 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Lanzado el siguiente reto, que empieza este viernes a las 9:00
> 
> Finaliza el 31 de mayo a las 17:30
> 
> <img src=http://sin-acritud.blogia.com/upload/20081027033359-forges.caida.bolsa.2.gif>




Reseteamos con 200.000?


----------



## Berebere (3 May 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Reseteamos con 200.000?




Yo sí lo haré, pero cada uno que ponga la cantidad que quiera, y que resetee o mantenga su posición (el reto contará como punto de partida la posición del viernes a las 9). Sawikiwiki, que estuvo de primero con diferencia hasta los últimos días, jugaba con 10.000€, y otros estaban con 100.000. Por eso ya no pongo tablas comparativas como hacía anteriormente. 

No sé hasta qué punto esto puede influir, pero como el simulador no descuenta las comisiones al calcular el beneficio porcentual, creo que da lo mismo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 May 2011)

Yo estoy haciendo unas pruebas y me gustaría conservar el histórico completo, por lo que no voy a resetear.

Sobre todo tras confirmar, como bien dice Berebere, que realmente da igual la cantidad, el reto va sobre el porcentaje de ganancias brutas (ignora las comisiones), por lo que compites en igualdad de condiciones con 100000 que con 200000 que con 1 millón.


----------



## Berebere (13 May 2011)

Propongo hacer un fondo común y dárselo a Aradoc para que lo gestione.

Impresionante cifras o fallo clamoroso del programa:

En un mes pasa de 200.000€ a 1.111.327€ (menos 189.025 de comisiones)


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 May 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Propongo hacer un fondo común y dárselo a Aradoc para que lo gestione.
> 
> Impresionante cifras o fallo clamoroso del programa:
> 
> En un mes pasa de 200.000€ a 1.111.327€ (menos 189.025 de comisiones)



Es impresionante. ¡Que hable el susodicho! A ver si nos cuenta su técnica ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 May 2011)

Bueno, bueno, bueno,

en breve sacaré un libro al respecto, por un módico precio podeis conocer mis técnicas. O bien podeis enviarme todo vuestro dinero para que lo gestione, como prefirais... 

Ahora en serio, después de descubrir que siguiendo las noticias económicas solía perder, estoy haciendo las inversiones prácticamente al azar. Invirtiendo con apalancamiento a lo bestia, si pillas una buena racha, gracias a las maravillas del interes compuesto te disparas como la espuma (sobre todo manteniendo la compra como mucho 1 día, por supuesto con stop loss). Pero no hay mucha diferencia entre lo que he hecho y llevarte el dinero al casino a apostar 4 veces seguidas al negro.


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 May 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno,
> 
> en breve sacaré un libro al respecto, por un módico precio podeis conocer mis técnicas. O bien podeis enviarme todo vuestro dinero para que lo gestione, como prefirais...
> 
> Ahora en serio, después de descubrir que siguiendo las noticias económicas solía perder, estoy haciendo las inversiones prácticamente al azar. Invirtiendo con apalancamiento a lo bestia, si pillas una buena racha, gracias a las maravillas del interes compuesto te disparas como la espuma (sobre todo manteniendo la compra como mucho 1 día, por supuesto con stop loss). Pero no hay mucha diferencia entre lo que he hecho y llevarte el dinero al casino a apostar 4 veces seguidas al negro.



Lo jodido de esto es que luego lo haces con dinero real y acabas viviendo debajo del puente :´(


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 May 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Lo jodido de esto es que luego lo haces con dinero real y acabas viviendo debajo del puente :´(



Es cuestión de entrar con dinero "de perdida asumible" y ser estricto con dicho compromiso...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 May 2011)

Burbujilimo....te dejo 1.000 euros y vamos a medias .......*Diós 303% :8:*


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 May 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Burbujilimo....te dejo 1.000 euros y vamos a medias .......*Diós 303% :8:*



Tu mandame 83 karlillos, que yo te regalo 4 euros y te gestiono una inversión de 1000 euros...


----------



## Jaimarca (18 May 2011)

PAra los que sigan con el "mono" del reto, y a demás quieran un buen premio en metálico, os dejo aqui el link a un desafio de trading! : Juego de Bolsa (Desafío Rankia Trader Profesional 2011) - Octava edición

Saludos compañeros!


----------



## Berebere (19 May 2011)

Aradoc va ya por el 381% (1065% en el último mes) :8: :8:
Capital inicial: 200.000 €
Capital actual: 2.495.028 €
Comisiones: 412.709 €

Esto se merece un estudio detallado, así que me he mirado sus movimientos del último mes (no tengo en cuenta las comisiones). 

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111"> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Hora</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Día</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Acción</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Volumen</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Título</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Precio</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Coste operación</b></font></td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#000000"> <p style="margin: 2"><font color="#FFFFFF"><b>Balance</b></font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>13:51</td> <td>&nbsp;19-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,116</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8.116.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;23.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:06</td> <td>&nbsp;19-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;FERROVIAL</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,550</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17.100.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;142.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:24</td> <td>&nbsp;19-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;FERROVIAL</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,621</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17.242.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:45</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;22.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;RENO-MEDICI</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;0,222</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.884.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;-22.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>12:18</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;500.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ABENGOA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;21,140</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;10.570.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17.500,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:42</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;100.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ACCIONA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;74,700</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7.470.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;49.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:39</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;IBERDROLA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6,043</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6.043.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;42.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:33</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,093</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8.093.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:24</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;100.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ACCIONA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;75,190</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7.519.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:24</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;500.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ABENGOA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;21,175</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;10.587.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:21</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;IBERDROLA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6,085</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6.085.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:21</td> <td>&nbsp;18-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;125.000</td> <td bgcolor="#FFFF00">&nbsp;INDITEX</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#FFFF00">&nbsp;62,120</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#FFFF00">&nbsp;7.765.000,00 €</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#FFFF00">&nbsp;58.750,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:36</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;890.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ANTENA 3</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5,580</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.966.200,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;-62.300,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:27</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;222.000</td> <td>&nbsp;REPSOL</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;22,425</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.978.350,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.110,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>12:06</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;630.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SACYR VALLEHERMOSO</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7,778</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.900.140,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;22.050,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:33</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;625.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,133</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.083.125,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;56.250,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:06</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;22.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;RENO-MEDICI</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;0,221</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.862.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:06</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;195.000</td> <td>&nbsp;OHL</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;25,745</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.020.275,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;47.775,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:00</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3.500.000</td> <td>&nbsp;RENTA CORPORACION</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1,437</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.029.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;192.500,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:12</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3.500.000</td> <td>&nbsp;RENTA CORPORACION</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1,492</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.222.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:27</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;222.000</td> <td>&nbsp;REPSOL</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;22,430</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.979.460,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:24</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;625.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,043</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.026.875,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:21</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;890.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ANTENA 3</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5,650</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.028.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:21</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;195.000</td> <td>&nbsp;OHL</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;25,500</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.972.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:21</td> <td>&nbsp;17-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;630.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SACYR VALLEHERMOSO</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7,813</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.922.190,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>13:48</td> <td>&nbsp;16-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;LINGOTES</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3,800</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;19.000.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.100.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>17:21</td> <td>&nbsp;13-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;LINGOTES</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4,020</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;20.100.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:57</td> <td>&nbsp;13-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;700.000</td> <td>&nbsp;BME</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;21,800</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;15.260.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;175.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>17:42</td> <td>&nbsp;12-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;700.000</td> <td>&nbsp;BME</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;22,050</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;15.435.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:24</td> <td>&nbsp;12-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.005.000</td> <td>&nbsp;CATALANA OCCIDENTE</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;16,940</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17.024.700,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;331.650,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:24</td> <td>&nbsp;11-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.005.000</td> <td>&nbsp;CATALANA OCCIDENTE</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17,270</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17.356.350,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:42</td> <td>&nbsp;11-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;250.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELEFÓNICA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;16,970</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.242.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;13.750,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>13:45</td> <td>&nbsp;10-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;250.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELEFÓNICA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;16,915</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.228.750,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>13:42</td> <td>&nbsp;09-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3.150.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ENCE</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2,690</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8.473.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;295.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>13:12</td> <td>&nbsp;09-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;350.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ENCE</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2,690</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;941.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>13:48</td> <td>&nbsp;06-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.500.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ENCE</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2,760</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4.140.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:42</td> <td>&nbsp;06-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.000.000</td> <td>&nbsp;ENCE</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2,785</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.570.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:27</td> <td>&nbsp;06-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELEFÓNICA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17,160</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3.432.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;132.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>15:27</td> <td>&nbsp;05-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELEFÓNICA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17,820</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3.564.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>15:18</td> <td>&nbsp;05-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;VISCOFAN</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;29,840</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;5.968.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;-13.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:45</td> <td>&nbsp;05-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;100.000</td> <td>&nbsp;VISCOFAN</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;29,790</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.979.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:57</td> <td>&nbsp;04-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;100.000</td> <td>&nbsp;VISCOFAN</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;29,760</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.976.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9:51</td> <td>&nbsp;04-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;400.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELE5</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7,202</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.880.800,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;134.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>14:18</td> <td>&nbsp;03-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;BANESTO</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6,230</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.246.000,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;10.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:27</td> <td>&nbsp;03-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELE5</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7,537</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.507.400,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:51</td> <td>&nbsp;03-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;TELE5</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;7,537</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.507.400,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:42</td> <td>&nbsp;03-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;50.000</td> <td>&nbsp;INDITEX</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;59,170</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.958.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;50.000,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:24</td> <td>&nbsp;02-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;100.000</td> <td>&nbsp;BANESTO</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6,306</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;630.600,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11:24</td> <td>&nbsp;02-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;100.000</td> <td>&nbsp;BANESTO</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6,254</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;625.400,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:42</td> <td>&nbsp;02-may-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;50.000</td> <td>&nbsp;INDITEX</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;60,170</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3.008.500,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>12:12</td> <td>&nbsp;29-abr-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;200.000</td> <td>&nbsp;IBERDROLA</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;6,263</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.252.600,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;0,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10:42</td> <td>&nbsp;28-abr-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Vende (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;300.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,574</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;2.572.200,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;14.400,00 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16:45</td> <td>&nbsp;13-abr-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;150.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,497</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.274.550,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr> <tr> <td>12:15</td> <td>&nbsp;13-abr-11</td> <td>&nbsp;Compra (CFD)</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;150.000</td> <td>&nbsp;SANTANDER</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;8,555</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;1.283.250,00 €</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;</td> </tr></table>

La operación en amarillo no estaba cerrada o era anterior. He hecho el cálculo suponiendo que vendiera hoy a 62,590.

Lo cierto es que tiene buen olfato, con un porcentaje de acierto superior al 82%.

Sigo pensando en hacer un fondo para que lo gestione él pero, eso sí, sin responsabilidad más allá del dinero aportado, porque va tan al límite que si llega un revés serio deberíamos hasta la camisa de nuestros bisnietos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 May 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> La operación en amarillo no estaba cerrada o era anterior. He hecho el cálculo suponiendo que vendiera hoy a 62,590.
> 
> Lo cierto es que tiene buen olfato, con un porcentaje de acierto superior al 82%.
> 
> Sigo pensando en hacer un fondo para que lo gestione él pero, eso sí, sin responsabilidad más allá del dinero aportado, *porque va tan al límite* que si llega un revés serio deberíamos hasta la camisa de nuestros bisnietos.



Me gustaría volver a recalcar dos cosillas: soy un novato en esto, y estoy teniendo MUCHA suerte.

Dicho esto si te fijas en lo que he invertido básicamente he seguido un par de criterios, no son difíciles de ver a poco que te fijes ...

Eso si, te agradecería que me explicaras lo que he subrallado en negrita. Como ya he dicho soy novato con suerte, soy consciente de que me la estoy jugando más de lo que sería sensato hacer con pasta real, y una crítica constructiva me sería más que útil.


----------



## Berebere (20 May 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Eso si, te agradecería que me explicaras lo que he subrallado en negrita.



No te lo tomes como un ataque o una crítica. Simplemente es el análisis sobre un 'rival' en el reto que nos sorprende a todos. Incluso diría que casi es un elogio (¡un 86% de aciertos!).

El riesgo es evidente, pero está bien jugado porque en este caso el dinero es ficticio. El día 13 vendes (CDF) 20 millones de euros de LINGOTES. Igual que has ganado un millón de euros podrías haber perdido dos. 

Los Stop-Loss están muy bien, pero no son la panacea. La diferencia entre el cierre del mercado y la apertura puede suponer caídas superiores a un 20%, y ahí no valen para nada los Stop.

El simulador te deja que juegues lo que quieras si cubres el 5% o el 10% de monto total, pero no hay nada que garantice que las pérdidas no vayan a ser superiores.

Aquí un ejemplo reciente de lo que digo, y a la derecha una muestra de la 'fiabilidad' de LINGOTES (que más parece una montaña rusa):


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 May 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No te lo tomes como un ataque o una crítica. Simplemente es el análisis sobre un 'rival' en el reto que nos sorprende a todos. Incluso diría que casi es un elogio (¡un 86% de aciertos!).
> 
> El riesgo es evidente, pero está bien jugado porque en este caso el dinero es ficticio. El día 13 vendes (CDF) 20 millones de euros de LINGOTES. Igual que has ganado un millón de euros podrías haber perdido dos.
> 
> ...



Me lo tomo como una crítica constructiva, a la cual no veo nada negativo (de hecho todo lo contrario).

Interesante lo de los stop loss y los cierres/aperturas de mercado, ya había observado "saltos", pero no tan gordos, lo tendré en cuenta. Respecto a LINGOTES, me salió bien, pero tras la inversión en LINGOTES y en RENO DE MEDI ya me quedó MUY clarito el riesgo de este tipo de inversiones. Además de porque el mínimo salto pega unas variaciones tremendas, también he visto que con el poco volumen que tienen las ordenes taaaaaardan, y es desesperante ver como has dado la orden pero no se ejecuta por falta de volumen, mientras que el valor se balanceaba sobre la tela de una araaaaña.... Imagino que esto en real no será tan acusado como aquí, porque no jugaré con millones de leuros, pero aún así fueron inversiones que sufrí, así que lección aprendida.

Otra cosa rara que he visto, no se si es del simulador o algo que desconozco, mí última inversión por ejemplo en INDITEX, di orden de compra a precio de mercado la noche anterior, y me compró a las 9:21 del día 18 a 62.120 , pero si te fijas en el gráfico y lo sigues ese día a esas horas no pasó en ningún momento de 62, todo el rato "bailó" entre los 61.5 y 61.9 ... ¿tiene explicación o es fallo del programa?


----------



## AssGaper (23 May 2011)

esto de las simulaciones es un engañabobos del 15. Esas operaciones y con tal volumen tienen una influencia brutal en los mercados.


----------



## Stopford (23 May 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Dicho esto si te fijas en lo que he invertido básicamente he seguido un par de criterios, no son difíciles de ver a poco que te fijes ...
> 
> (...)



Y le importaría a ud decir cuales son esos criterios?


----------



## Berebere (23 May 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Otra cosa rara que he visto, no se si es del simulador o algo que desconozco, mí última inversión por ejemplo en INDITEX, di orden de compra a precio de mercado la noche anterior, y me compró a las 9:21 del día 18 a 62.120 , pero si te fijas en el gráfico y lo sigues ese día a esas horas no pasó en ningún momento de 62, todo el rato "bailó" entre los 61.5 y 61.9 ... ¿tiene explicación o es fallo del programa?




El precio de mercado es el precio más alto que se pida para determinado volumen. Simplemente nadie compró a 62.120 pero había quien ofrecía acciones a ese precio, por lo que el simulador efectúa la compra. Por eso mismo tiene mucho peligro la compra a precio de mercado.


----------



## Depeche (23 May 2011)

Bueno,a partir de esta semana tendré más tiempo e intentaré mejorar en el reto de bolsa,de momento hoy ya he hecho algun movimiento y parece que no me ha ido mal. 
El problema es que va a ser dificilísimo alcanzar a Aradoc,que lleva un impresionante 386%.


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (24 May 2011)

Me he apuntado, a ver que sucede. He colcoado 100.000 que ponia en los primeros posts, pero es % asi que dara igual. Yo soy virgen en esto asi que espero descalabrarme rapido. Berebere, si puedes manda invitacion, mi nick IlluminatiX. Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## Berebere (25 May 2011)

El_Niño_Del_Palo dijo:


> Me he apuntado, a ver que sucede. He colcoado 100.000 que ponia en los primeros posts, pero es % asi que dara igual. Yo soy virgen en esto asi que espero descalabrarme rapido. Berebere, si puedes manda invitacion, mi nick IlluminatiX. Gracias
> 
> Un saludo




Te apunto para el siguiente ya que a este le queda muy poco (no es justo entrar con 0% de ganancias cuando hay gente que va perdiendo bastante).


En momentos como este es cuando nos alegramos de que esto sea dinero virtual:


----------



## El_Niño_Del_Palo (26 May 2011)

Ok, avisareis en este mismo hilo? Un saludo!


----------



## ign12 (30 May 2011)

Desde hace mucho tiempo que me pica el gusanillo del tema bolsa pero NPI sobre el tema, así que nunca me lanzo. Me apunto a esto virtual a ver si aprendo algo, añadidme cuando empiece, soy ign12

Salu2 

PD: Por cierto alguien que sepa fuentes interesantes de paginas o pdf's, que hablen sobre teoria de bolsa para novatillos, para empanarme un poquito? Gracias


----------



## sawinverter (30 May 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Te apunto para el siguiente ya que a este le queda muy poco (no es justo entrar con 0% de ganancias cuando hay gente que va perdiendo bastante).
> 
> 
> En momentos como este es cuando nos alegramos de que esto sea dinero virtual:



Eso me pasa por tradear con chicharros, en dos días perdí hasta los gayumbos, como el mercado está en lateral desde hace unos meses, busqué un poco más de emoción. :ouch:


----------



## Berebere (1 Jun 2011)

Cada vez somos menos, y más polarizados, lo que le resta emoción al asunto.

Ni El-Niño_del_Palo ni ign12 han contestado al mail enviado (tendrían que agregarme como contacto para que luego pudiera invirtarles). Así que por mi parte dejaría el reto por una temporada.

No obstante, si estais interesados en continuarlo ahora, no tengo problema en crearlo.

Mi segundo puesto es muy engañoso ya que he perdido casi 5.000€ gracias a Quabit, pero computan las comisiones y de esas voy sobrado  (>20.000€)

A Aradoc, como ya tiene el pony, le vamos a dar un hamster.


----------



## ign12 (1 Jun 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Cada vez somos menos, y más polarizados, lo que le resta emoción al asunto.
> 
> Ni El-Niño_del_Palo ni ign12 han contestado al mail enviado (tendrían que agregarme como contacto para que luego pudiera invirtarles). Así que por mi parte dejaría el reto por una temporada.
> 
> ...



Yo no he recibido ningun mail...:no::ienso: Vuelve a enviarmelo , por mi yo si que lo hago , QUIERO APRENDER!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Cada vez somos menos, y más polarizados, lo que le resta emoción al asunto.
> 
> Ni El-Niño_del_Palo ni ign12 han contestado al mail enviado (tendrían que agregarme como contacto para que luego pudiera invirtarles). Así que por mi parte dejaría el reto por una temporada.
> 
> ...



Hombre a mí me ha ido muy bien para aprender.....ya llevo 3 retos en positivo.....seguro que no es suficiente, ya he saltado al ruedo y no tiene nada que ver......

Si seguís contad conmigo.


----------



## Berebere (1 Jun 2011)

ign12 dijo:


> Yo no he recibido ningun mail...:no::ienso: Vuelve a enviarmelo , por mi yo si que lo hago , QUIERO APRENDER!!!




Nada, solucionado. Resulta que han cambiado el sistema para agregar gente.

Pondré entonces un reto del lunes 6 hasta el 1 de julio (4 semanas).


----------



## J-Z (2 Jun 2011)

Me apunto a este, hay cantidad fija o la que se quiera?


----------



## glacierre (2 Jun 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Cada vez somos menos, y más polarizados, lo que le resta emoción al asunto.
> 
> Ni El-Niño_del_Palo ni ign12 han contestado al mail enviado (tendrían que agregarme como contacto para que luego pudiera invirtarles). Así que por mi parte dejaría el reto por una temporada.
> 
> ...



:8: :8: :8:

Hace bastante que estoy desconectado de esto, pero ese 500%... alguien me lo explica?


----------



## Berebere (3 Jun 2011)

glacierre dijo:


> :8: :8: :8:
> 
> Hace bastante que estoy desconectado de esto, pero ese 500%... alguien me lo explica?




En los posts 363 y 365 de este mismo hilo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2011)

Buenas,

he estado fuera la última semana, me apunto para el próximo reto, a ver cuanto pierdo, que ya toca... . Para el que pregunta por el 500% se lo resumiré en una frase: "coña marinera"

Caronte, ¿con que broker has "saltado al ruedo"?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jun 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> he estado fuera la última semana, me apunto para el próximo reto, a ver cuanto pierdo, que ya toca... . Para el que pregunta por el 500% se lo resumiré en una frase: "coña marinera"
> 
> Caronte, ¿con que broker has "saltado al ruedo"?



Tienes un mensaje....así no hago publicidad gratuita.


----------



## Berebere (8 Jun 2011)

Mi estrategia para el reto de junio o "por qué voy perdiendo hasta la camisa".

A finales del último reto la cosa me iba fatal, perdiendo bastante, sólo que al contabilizar también como ingresos las comisiones, al final no quedaba mal situado.

Puesto que había perdido mucho más de lo que esperaba decidí mantener posiciones porque, al igual que con los pisos, esto no podía más que ir para arriba. Así pues, desde entonces no he hecho ningún movimiento, esperando que las dos posiciones que tenía, Cisco System y Quabit Afirm recuperaran algo de lo perdido.

En los gráficos que adjunto, el número uno se corresponde más o menos con la entrada, pues creía que era un punto a partir del cual habría un repunte, y el número dos se corresponde con el momento de inicio del reto, que yo suponía como suelo (el primero se corresponde con Quabit y el segundo con Cisco).

PD: en la puta vida voy a meter un duro real en este circo de trileros.


----------



## Memento Mori (16 Jun 2011)

Para el próximo reto me apunto. Que para éste creo que he llegado tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## Berebere (2 Jul 2011)

Se nota que acabamos el reto en jornada eufórica, porque la mayoría está en positivo.


<img src=http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/6607357retojunio.jpg>

A Depeche le vamos a dar el avestruz (hay que recogerlo en casa de Dubois evolution), porque el poni ya lo tiene.

Voy a crear una segunda categoría para poder darme a mi mismo un premio, y se trata del premio a la evolución más estrafalaria (ya he inspeccionado la trayectoria de los demás, y no me gana nadie - no obstante estoy dispuesto a discutir la idonedidad del premio):



<img src=http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/6607378berebere.jpg>

La beca para el estudio de los parámetros básicos a tener en cuenta al jugar en bolsa es para.... Macro!


----------



## Cayo largo (2 Jul 2011)

Macro es Depeche, ¿el primero y el ultimo? ::


----------



## Berebere (2 Jul 2011)

Cayo largo dijo:


> Macro es Depeche, ¿el primero y el ultimo? ::



Es aquello del banco bueno y el banco malo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Jul 2011)

Felicidades a los ganadores, especialmente a Aradoc que lleva 4,5 millones € ::

¿El próximo reto empieza el lunes?

Tengo que practicar que pronto me voy a jugar el pan de mis hijos en la vida real. ::


----------



## Depeche (4 Jul 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Es aquello del banco bueno y el banco malo.



Si,Macro soy yo tambien,recibí la invitación para participar y cuando vi que estaba apuntado no hice ninguna operación,tenia una operación abierta de hace mucho tiempo de jazztel,y la mantuve,pero ni siquiera he entrado en mi cuenta para hacer compras ni ventas,ya que la que yo utilizo es la de Depeche,por lo tanto Macro es como si no hubiese participado.


----------



## Andress93 (4 Jul 2011)

buenas,me acabo de apuntar,solo que con 1500 euros para hacerlo mas real.ni nick es andress93


----------



## Berebere (4 Jul 2011)

Lanzado el nuevo reto, desde el jueves 7 hasta el viernes 29 a las 17:30

En agosto no habrá reto (al menos lanzado por mi).

Aprovecho para dar la bienvenida a los nuevos participantes.


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Jul 2011)

Andress93 dijo:


> buenas,me acabo de apuntar,solo que con 1500 euros para hacerlo mas real.ni nick es andress93



¿Más real? ¿quién ha sido el que ha dejado que entre en burbuja alguien con menos de 200.000 euros para jugárselos en bolsa sin que le tiemble el pulso?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Jul 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Lanzado el nuevo reto, desde el jueves 7 hasta el viernes 29 a las 17:30
> 
> En agosto no habrá reto (al menos lanzado por mi).
> 
> Aprovecho para dar la bienvenida a los nuevos participantes.




Aceptado y gracias.....


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Jul 2011)

Aceptado el proximo.

En esta ronda intentaré cambiar radicalmente de táctica. Quiero probar una más realista, para cuando entre en real.

Una sugerencia, ¿como veríais crear un grupo en burbuja para comentar técnicas de trading? Creo que podría ser interesante.


----------



## Memento Mori (5 Jul 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Lanzado el nuevo reto, desde el jueves 7 hasta el viernes 29 a las 17:30
> 
> En agosto no habrá reto (al menos lanzado por mi).
> 
> Aprovecho para dar la bienvenida a los nuevos participantes.




Ok, yo me apunto a este. ¿Forma de proceder?


----------



## Estilicón (5 Jul 2011)

Memento Mori dijo:


> Ok, yo me apunto a este. ¿Forma de proceder?



Yo también me acabo de registrar. He puesto 12000 euros de saldo.

¿Como se puede participar en el reto?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Jul 2011)

Para los nuevos.....eran 100.000 por cabeza para poder comparar y poder operar mejor con 12.000 clavan las comisiones .......algunos reseteamos con 200.000.


----------



## leuro_peo (6 Jul 2011)

Voy con 100000, mi nick es euro_peo y decir que no tengo NPI.

Acabo de dar orden de compra de 100 accs. de Chevron. cuando esten a 72.50 (plazo 24 hrs.)

No os riáis mucho, cafrones. 

Lo del reto de berebere lo haría si supiese cómo. :XX:

Sigo trasteando.


----------



## pepiton (6 Jul 2011)

Yo también me apunto con 100000 € (unas moneditas, pero como es para comparar.....:XX. No tego mucha idea pero así practico para cuando me anime en la realidad. Mi nick el mismo que aquí.

Saludos.

PD: Hay premio???.... Calopez estirate un poco y regala algo.....


----------



## Berebere (6 Jul 2011)

Enviadas las invitaciones a los nuevos participantes.

Premios (a elegir): poni, avestruz o ver las tetas de Dubois*









*No, no hay previsto un premio equivalente para féminas, aunque podría hablar con Calópez para ver si está dispuesto a sacrificarse...


----------



## Depeche (6 Jul 2011)

Yo no he hecho reset de mi cuenta,supongo que a partir de mañana se me iniciará el reto continuando con el dinero que tengo y los valores que tengo, verdad? O tengo que hacer algo,yo ya acepté el reto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jul 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo no he hecho reset de mi cuenta,supongo que a partir de mañana se me iniciará el reto continuando con el dinero que tengo y los valores que tengo, verdad? O tengo que hacer algo,yo ya acepté el reto.




Verdad.
Si no haces reset sigues con lo que tienes.....pero tú eres un Po.fesional


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Jul 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Enviadas las invitaciones a los nuevos participantes.
> 
> Premios (a elegir): poni, avestruz o ver las tetas de Dubois*
> 
> *No, no hay previsto un premio equivalente para féminas, aunque podría hablar con Calópez para ver si está dispuesto a sacrificarse...



Que conste que a mí calopez todavía no me ha dado ni el poni ni la avestruz... Y ya tengo preparada la salsita para cocinarlas...


----------



## Rubenvlc (7 Jul 2011)

Me apunto al reto, mi nick es Ruben86vlc
Me acabo de registrar a ver que tal se da


----------



## Estilicón (7 Jul 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Enviadas las invitaciones a los nuevos participantes.
> 
> Premios (a elegir): poni, avestruz o ver las tetas de Dubois*
> 
> ...



Gracias por incluirme, la putada es que pensaba que la invitación te aparecía en la web y donde te aparece es en el correo electrónico, que no he visto hasta ahora. La he aceptado, pero no me computa lo que había hecho hoy hasta entonces, y eso que había ganado un 2 y pico %, entrando largo al bbva en 7,84 :´(.


----------



## leuro_peo (21 Jul 2011)

Bueno al final no se materializó la compra de las acciones de Chevron. Así que compre 100 de abertis el día 11 a 14.700. Hoy, diez días después sólo llevo perdidas :: de un 1.97% sobre lo invertido.

Me doy con un canto en los dientes por que había llegado a perder más de 100 eurapios. Pero me da la sensación de que los números verdes quizás los pueda ver mañana, ya veremos.

En cuanto al reto me ha pasado lo mismo que a Estilicón, así que iré al correo para aceptarlo, sorry.

Gracias Berebere, suerte y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Jul 2011)

leuro_peo dijo:


> Bueno al final no se materializó la compra de las acciones de Chevron. Así que compre 100 de abertis el día 11 a 14.700. Hoy, diez días después sólo llevo perdidas :: de un 1.97% sobre lo invertido.
> 
> Me doy con un canto en los dientes por que había llegado a perder más de 100 eurapios. Pero me da la sensación de que los números verdes quizás los pueda ver mañana, ya veremos.
> 
> ...



Yo lo acepté tras el primer día y me incluyó en el reto. Si lo aceptas, igual puedes participar los días que quedan. Está divertido ), aunque solo he podido jugar el 60% de los días y solo entrar y salir a primera hora. Esta última semana jugaré algo más.

Aun así, tengo el segundo puesto a tiro. Estamos muy igualados pepiton y yo con un 23 y algo % de beneficio. Con lo que no me contó el primer día y el 4% de beneficios de un día que me borró por un problema de la web (reseteó los datos de ese día), me jodió vivo. A los demás se lo contó porque seguían con posiciones abiertas, pero a mi que hago intradías, me dió por saco.

El primer puesto está inaccesible. Que máquina el depeche.


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo lo acepté tras el primer día y me incluyó en el reto. Si lo aceptas, igual puedes participar los días que quedan. Está divertido ), aunque solo he podido jugar el 60% de los días y solo entrar y salir a primera hora. Esta última semana jugaré algo más.
> 
> Aun así, tengo el segundo puesto a tiro. Estamos muy igualados pepiton y yo con un 23 y algo % de beneficio. Con lo que no me contó el primer día y el 4% de beneficios de un día que me borró por un problema de la web (reseteó los datos de ese día), me jodió vivo. A los demás se lo contó porque seguían con posiciones abiertas, pero a mi que hago intradías, me dió por saco.
> 
> El primer puesto está inaccesible. Que máquina el depeche.



Se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## Rubenvlc (22 Jul 2011)

y a la vista de los resultados, depeche, lo que se puede está muy bien hecho


----------



## el_maico (22 Jul 2011)

Me apunto, aunque llego tarde. Mi nombre de usuario es el_maico
Un saludo.


----------



## Moncho (22 Jul 2011)

Me puedo apuntar?

Nick: moncho


----------



## leuro_peo (22 Jul 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo lo acepté tras el primer día y me incluyó en el reto. Si lo aceptas, igual puedes participar los días que quedan. Está divertido ), aunque solo he podido jugar el 60% de los días y solo entrar y salir a primera hora. Esta última semana jugaré algo más.
> 
> Aun así, tengo el segundo puesto a tiro. Estamos muy igualados pepiton y yo con un 23 y algo % de beneficio. Con lo que no me contó el primer día y el 4% de beneficios de un día que me borró por un problema de la web (reseteó los datos de ese día), me jodió vivo. A los demás se lo contó porque seguían con posiciones abiertas, pero a mi que hago intradías, me dió por saco.
> 
> El primer puesto está inaccesible. Que máquina el depeche.



De güen rollo, Estilicón... qué es éso de 'intradías, CFD's?. A mí hablarme en cristiano que no jalo res )

Ya veo que estoy incluido en el reto, en números verdes y eso que palmo 11 y pico sobre el total invertido ¿¿¿:???. Por cierto si yo tenía intención de cerrar las abertis el día que finaliza el reto (no por éllo en sí mismo, sino por la cantidad de días que quedan para el final del reto, o sea 18 días) éso es entrar en corto?... y cambio....::

(no tengo NPI)


----------



## Estilicón (22 Jul 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> Me puedo apuntar?
> 
> Nick: moncho





el_maico dijo:


> Me apunto, aunque llego tarde. Mi nombre de usuario es el_maico
> Un saludo.



El reto había empezado el día 7 y acaba este jueves 28. Quien hace los retos e invita a la gente es el forero berebere, que no se si estará estos días por aquí para apuntaros, aunque sea para estos últimos días.

Normalmente en este hilo se suele abrir un reto a principios de cada mes y la gente se va apuntando (yo me he apuntado por primera vez este mes). Aunque creo que en agosto no habrá 'concurso' ya que muchos estarán de vacaciones. Probablemente haya un nuevo reto, pero será para Septiembre. Me imagino que será así, aunque lo mismo sale otro en agosto, no sé.



leuro_peo dijo:


> De güen rollo, Estilicón... qué es éso de 'intradías, CFD's?. A mí hablarme en cristiano que no jalo res )
> 
> Ya veo que estoy incluido en el reto, en números verdes y eso que palmo 11 y pico sobre el total invertido ¿¿¿:???. Por cierto si yo tenía intención de cerrar las abertis el día que finaliza el reto (no por éllo en sí mismo, sino por la cantidad de días que quedan para el final del reto, o sea 18 días) éso es entrar en corto?... y cambio....::
> 
> (no tengo NPI)



jaja, que yo no tengo ni idea tampoco, que es la primera vez que me apunto. 

Lo de intradía es comprar y vender en el mismo día.

Y los CFDs, la verdad es que no sé lo que es, ni como va ese rollo por dentro. Por lo que he visto, más o menos lo entiendo así:

- La compra normal de acciones es como pillar un piso en compra. Tu pagas su precio y te las quedas en propiedad.

- Los CFDs es como pillar un piso en alquiler. Tu sueltas un dinero por un activo, pero no es tuyo, sino de prestado. A cambio tienes que soltar una cosa que llaman 'garantía' que viene a ser como una especie de fianza del piso de alquiler, por si acaso. Esa fianza viene a ser como un 10% de la pasta que inviertas. Al terminar la operación te la devuelven, quitando de tu cuenta lo que hayas perdido o ganado. 

Lo bueno es que como solo te piden un 10% de garantía puedes pillar un número de 'acciones' 10 veces mayor que si las compraras de manera 'standard', pudiendo ganar 10 veces más (o palmar 10 veces más).

Los CFDs también te permiten operar en corto, es decir, primero vendes y luego compras. En este caso te interesa vender primero, que el precio baje, y comprar después más barato. En ese caso ganas. Si abres un corto, vendes, y luego la acción sube, tienes que comprar más caro de lo que vendiste, así que palmas.

Así lo entiendo yo. Pero los cortos y CFDs los controla fijo más depeche, que se ha hinchado a ganar en este reto, poniendo cortos a las constructoras, como buen burbujista .


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> El reto había empezado el día 7 y acaba este jueves 28. Quien hace los retos e invita a la gente es el forero berebere, que no se si estará estos días por aquí para apuntaros, aunque sea para estos últimos días.
> 
> Normalmente en este hilo se suele abrir un reto a principios de cada mes y la gente se va apuntando (yo me he apuntado por primera vez este mes). Aunque creo que en agosto no habrá 'concurso' ya que muchos estarán de vacaciones. Probablemente haya un nuevo reto, pero será para Septiembre. Me imagino que será así, aunque lo mismo sale otro en agosto, no sé.
> 
> ...



Jeje,lo has explicado bastante bien, yo ahora me he puesto largo con un CFD en Jazztel,tambien va muy bien cuando piensas que una acción va a subir,la verdad es que estos dias he hecho muchos intradias y me ha ido muy bien, ya estoy con un beneficio superior al 200%,lo malo es cuando te pilla a contrapié que puedes perder hasta la camisa.


----------



## _juanma_ (22 Jul 2011)

Me suscribo al hilo para empezar la próxima vez que se organice algo así: soy _juanma_


----------



## WhiZoX (23 Jul 2011)

Contad conmigo de aquí en adelante, aunque no tengo demasiada idea!

Nick: WhiZoX


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Jul 2011)

¡La madre que te parió Depeche! 
Llevas casi un 200% de beneficio ::


----------



## Depeche (25 Jul 2011)

cegador dijo:


> ¡La madre que te parió Depeche!
> Llevas casi un 200% de beneficio ::



Mi intención es intentar llegar al 300% para cuando acabe el reto,pero no será fácil,jeje.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Jul 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Mi intención es intentar llegar al 300% para cuando acabe el reto,pero no será fácil,jeje.



Te quedan 2 días, está jodidillo...

Por mi parte, tal y como se me ha dado este reto ya he cumplido al abandonar los números rojos. Definitivamente no me han funcionado muy bien las indicaciones del konkorde (aunque igual son mejores para el largo plazo o yo no tengo mucha idea de su uso).


----------



## Depeche (28 Jul 2011)

Jeje,creo que en 2 dias puedo tener tiempo suficiente para llegar al 300% de beneficio,me voy a esmerar al maximo para conseguirlo.


----------



## Memento Mori (28 Jul 2011)

Yo creo que la próxima participo con otro nick y parto de 0.


----------



## Memento Mori (28 Jul 2011)

Pro cierto, lo del 200% en un mes , sorprendente.


----------



## Memento Mori (28 Jul 2011)

307,99% veo ya. :Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (28 Jul 2011)

Objetivo cumplido,aqui me planto,que estoy de vacaciones en Ibiza y no voy a tener tiempo de mirar la bolsa,llegué ayer.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Jul 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Objetivo cumplido,aqui me planto,que estoy de vacaciones en Ibiza y no voy a tener tiempo de mirar la bolsa,llegué ayer.



He puesto un recurso para que investiguen porque creo que te dopas . Un 300% es una barbaridad.

A falta de un día y voy segundo. Soy el andy sleck del reto :´(.


----------



## Berebere (31 Jul 2011)

Bueno, bueno, bueno....

Resultado final:

<img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/retojulio11.jpg>


Como Depeche ya tiene pony y avestruz, esta vez le vamos a dar un gallifante:

<img src=http://www.gsmspain.com/foros/attach/22/228583.jpg>


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Jul 2011)

¿Qué hay que hacer para participar en el de agosto? Ya estoy registrado (nick: Optimista) y con 100k€ de capital inicial.

Un saludo.


----------



## Estilicón (31 Jul 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno....
> 
> Resultado final:
> 
> <img src=http://lago.webcindario.com/retojulio11.jpg>



Bueno, acabar segundo visto lo visto, no está mal. 

Si organizan otro reto en agosto, cuenten conmigo, berebere.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Jul 2011)

yo me acabo de registrar con el nick de Rauxa. He entrado con 100.000 euros. Estaré al tanto por si creais algun reto


----------



## Berebere (13 Ago 2011)

"Mea culpa"

La verdad es que me esperaba un mes de agosto anodino, y ahora me arrepiento de no haber programado un reto para este mes.

Lo cierto es que a mi no me habría ido demasiado mal (por ahora).


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Ago 2011)

Pues yo hice unas malas compras a principios de Julio y estoy aguantando sin vender como los campeones pero llevo perdidos 50.000 euros :8: y esto no lo recupero ya.

Yo también hubiera tenido tiempo de hacer una ronda agostera, mi verano está siendo una puta mierda, para qué nos vamos a engañar :XX:


----------



## Estilicón (16 Sep 2011)

hola.

Estaba pensando en que si salimos unos cuantos, podemos rearrancar un reto para el mes de octubre. Si sale gente (unos 10), lo creo yo.

La idea es apuntarse desde hoy hasta el día 30 de Septiembre. El día 1 crearía el reto y mandaría las invitaciones. El día 3 de octubre empezaría el reto.

Para apuntarse bastaría con escribir en este hilo y seguir la cadena de apuntados. Si al final no se apunta nadie, pues nada ::.

Lista de apuntados:

- Estilicón.


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Sep 2011)

Me apunto. 

Lista de apuntados:

- Estilicón.
- cegador


----------



## Pindik87 (16 Sep 2011)

Va yo también me apunto.

Lista de apuntados:

- Estilicón.
- cegador
- Pindik87


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Sep 2011)

Lista de apuntados:

- Estilicón.
- cegador
- Pindik87
- Caronte el Barquero


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lista de apuntados:
> 
> - Estilicón.
> - cegador
> ...



- Depeche

Me apunto también


----------



## racional (19 Sep 2011)

Yo iba a apuntarme hace tiempo pero ahora paso, las bolsas mundiales se van a la mierda, todos vais a perder, pero mejor que sea dinero simulado.


----------



## pleura (19 Sep 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lista de apuntados:
> 
> - Estilicón.
> - cegador
> ...



También me gustaria participar


----------



## Mazaldeck (19 Sep 2011)

pleura dijo:


> También me gustaria participar



Pues apúntate y ya


----------



## vayafuturo (19 Sep 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> Va yo también me apunto.
> 
> Lista de apuntados:
> 
> ...



-vayafuturo

me apunto


----------



## Estilicón (21 Sep 2011)

Anexiono los últimos apuntados a la lista, y aprovecho a hacer un up.

Lista de apuntados:

- Estilicón.
- cegador
- Pindik87
- Caronte el Barquero
- Depeche
- pleura
- vayafuturo


----------



## Berebere (21 Sep 2011)

Ya que tomas el relevo, te informo de la lista de los que se apuntaron en un momento u otro a este reto:

skifi
glacierre
bermy 
valenmope
jmoraf
cmatamoros
Macro
Nar--
inver
Skhur
caronteelbarquero
Depeche
Mendrugo 
galagulin
atika
Hackusho
Cretino_de_Hispalis
Vercingetorix
KiwitoX
cegador
Aradoc
jchumo
mfernama
DEREC
revert
Mika buble
sawikiwiki
individuo_caspas
ign12
IlluminatiX
knamelis
pepiton
Memento Mori
estilicon
Ruben86vlc
euro_peo
Berebere

Para poder invitarlos tienen que constar como contactos tuyos.

(http://www.labolsavirtual.com/nick)


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2011)

Yo creo que si Estilicón no tiene ningún inconveniente,estaría bien que lo siguiera organizando Berebere.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Sep 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Ya que tomas el relevo, te informo de la lista de los que se apuntaron en un momento u otro a este reto:
> 
> skifi
> glacierre
> ...



Como hacía tiempo que no te leía por aquí, me animé a intentar lanzar uno para octubre, aunque ni idea de como se hace. 

Por eso, si lo quieres organizar tu, por mi perfecto. De hecho, hasta lo agradecería .


----------



## Berebere (21 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Como hacía tiempo que no te leía por aquí, me animé a intentar lanzar uno para octubre, aunque ni idea de como se hace.
> 
> Por eso, si lo quieres organizar tu, por mi perfecto. De hecho, hasta lo agradecería .



No hay problema, pero todos sabemos que "será en octubre", por lo que todos iremos a corto 

No hay ningún usuario activo en labolsavirtual.com con los nicks:

- Pindik87

- pleura

Propongo del 30 de septiembre al 28 de octubre (podeis dar otras alternativas).


----------



## _juanma_ (21 Sep 2011)

Me apunto:


- Estilicón.
- cegador
- Pindik87
- Caronte el Barquero
- Depeche
- pleura
- vayafuturo
- _juanma_


----------



## Estilicón (21 Sep 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No hay problema, pero todos sabemos que "será en octubre", por lo que todos iremos a corto
> 
> No hay ningún usuario activo en labolsavirtual.com con los nicks:
> 
> ...



Perfecto .

Aunque yo propondría que el primer día fuera el lunes 3 de octubre, así empieza un lunes y ya dentro del mes en el que moriremos 100 veces ::. Y que el reto se llamara "será en octubre" .



_juanma_ dijo:


> Me apunto:
> 
> - Estilicón.
> - cegador
> ...



Perfecto, _juanma_. Pero recuerde que es necesario darse de alta en la página 'labolsavirtual.com'. 

A los foreros pleura y pindik87 decirles que teneis que inscribiros en esa página, a ser posible con esos nicks (para localizaros y poderos invitar al reto). 

El aviso para el reto os llegará al correo electrónico que indiqueis en el registro.


----------



## Berebere (21 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Perfecto .
> 
> Aunque yo propondría que el primer día fuera el lunes 3 de octubre, así empieza un lunes y ya dentro del mes en el que moriremos 100 veces ::. Y que el reto se llamara "será en octubre" .



Me vale, pero precisamente el 28 era para tomar posiciones *antes *de octubre.


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No hay problema, pero todos sabemos que "será en octubre", por lo que todos iremos a corto
> 
> No hay ningún usuario activo en labolsavirtual.com con los nicks:
> 
> ...



Perdonad, ahora me registro.


----------



## Pindik87 (22 Sep 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Perfecto .
> 
> A los foreros pleura y pindik87 decirles que teneis que inscribiros en esa página, a ser posible con esos nicks (para localizaros y poderos invitar al reto).
> 
> El aviso para el reto os llegará al correo electrónico que indiqueis en el registro.



Bueno pues ya me he registrado. El nick es el mismo que el de burbuja Pindik87. Yo no sé como encontraros allí, así que si me hacen llegar la invitación mejor...


----------



## Rubenvlc (22 Sep 2011)

Yo tambien me apunto otra vez al reto.
Ruben86vlc mi nombre de usuario.

Si la otra vez Depeche ganó más del 300% y estaba de vacaciones, el siguiente reto miedo das


----------



## Berebere (22 Sep 2011)

Ni pleura ni _juanma_ están dados de alta allí con ese nick.
Lanzado el reto para el día 3 de octubre (nombre del reto _*Será en Octubre!!*_). Las posiciones pueden tomarse antes, o mantener la cartera que ya teneis (si es el caso), pero sólo contarán los balances a partir de ese día y hasta el 31 a las 17:30.

Los que teneis varios nicks allí (e.j. Depeche) apuntaos sólo con uno. 

En la imagen se puede ver a quién he invitado...


----------



## _juanma_ (22 Sep 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Ni pleura ni _juanma_ están dados de alta allí con ese nick.
> Lanzado el reto para el día 3 de octubre (nombre del reto _*Será en Octubre!!*_). Las posiciones pueden tomarse antes, o mantener la cartera que ya teneis (si es el caso), pero sólo contarán los balances a partir de ese día y hasta el 31 a las 17:30.
> 
> Los que teneis varios nicks allí (e.j. Depeche) apuntaos sólo con uno.
> ...



Ya me puedes invitar, por lo visto no tenía activada la cuenta.

Hay que hacer algo antes de comenzar el reto¿? soy primerizoooo


----------



## Berebere (23 Sep 2011)

_juanma_ dijo:


> Ya me puedes invitar, por lo visto no tenía activada la cuenta.
> 
> Hay que hacer algo antes de comenzar el reto¿? soy primerizoooo



Insisto en que no hay ningún _juanma_:

http://www.labolsavirtual.com/_juanma_

Si tienes una cuenta allí y eres capaz de acceder a ella, no tienes más que decirme qué pone exactamente en la barra de dirección después de 'http://www.labolsavirtual.com/'


----------



## SrBauti (24 Sep 2011)

Podéis invitarme al reto? Mi usuario es el mismo que aquí!

Hay que empezar todos con una misma cantidad o eso da igual? 

Gracias!


----------



## Berebere (24 Sep 2011)

SrBauti dijo:


> Podéis invitarme al reto? Mi usuario es el mismo que aquí!
> 
> Hay que empezar todos con una misma cantidad o eso da igual?
> 
> Gracias!




Da igual. Aquí empezábamos con 100.000 y, últimamente, con 200.000, pero yo por ejemplo voy a mantener lo que tengo para que no se me borre el historial.

Te he enviado la invitación, que te llegará a la cuenta de correo que hayas usado para darte de alta allí.


----------



## SrBauti (24 Sep 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Da igual. Aquí empezábamos con 100.000 y, últimamente, con 200.000, pero yo por ejemplo voy a mantener lo que tengo para que no se me borre el historial.
> 
> Te he enviado la invitación, que te llegará a la cuenta de correo que hayas usado para darte de alta allí.



Recibido!


----------



## _juanma_ (2 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Insisto en que no hay ningún _juanma_:
> 
> http://www.labolsavirtual.com/_juanma_
> 
> Si tienes una cuenta allí y eres capaz de acceder a ella, no tienes más que decirme qué pone exactamente en la barra de dirección después de 'http://www.labolsavirtual.com/'



Eran guiones...:ouch:

-juanma-

Si todavía da tiempo a que me invitéis bien, si no pues ya para la próxima.

Saludos


----------



## pleura (2 Oct 2011)

perdón por no haberme registrado, lo he hecho hoy si estoy a tiempo cuenten ustedes conmigo.
un saludo


----------



## Berebere (2 Oct 2011)

Os he enviado la invitación a ambos (-juanma- y pleura).

Mañana empezamos.

Tras las caídas de la semana pasada espero comenzar el reto en positivo (3M, Alcoa, Yandex y Bank of América)


----------



## kalandraca (2 Oct 2011)

Buenas,

Os sigo desde hace muuucho tiempo y me gusta el reto que proponeís. 
Si aún estoy a tiempo me gustaría participar.

Saludos


----------



## Berebere (2 Oct 2011)

El servidor está caído. Cuando pueda acceder te envío la invitación.


----------



## Universitario A.D.E (2 Oct 2011)

Llego a tiempoo??

Me registraría ahora mismo el problema es que la página esta temporalmente no disponible.


----------



## Berebere (2 Oct 2011)

El reto empieza mañana, si solventan la caída del servidor. Cuando te registres allí postea aquí el nick (no te van a permitir puntos en el nombre).


----------



## Universitario A.D.E (2 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> El reto empieza mañana, si solventan la caída del servidor. Cuando te registres allí postea aquí el nick (no te van a permitir puntos en el nombre).



Ok gracias, lo intentaré esta noche. Y me pondré universitarioADE


----------



## Universitario A.D.E (2 Oct 2011)

Estoy registrado, parece que el servidor ya funciona bien, mi nick

universitarioADE

Gracias!


----------



## Berebere (2 Oct 2011)

Enviadas las invitaciones a kalandraca y universitarioADE.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Oct 2011)

¿Estoy a tiempo de apuntarme?


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Oct 2011)

me estoy registrando
llego a tiempo?

le meto 100000 pavos?


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Oct 2011)

bueno, no hace falta que me apunte yo al reto
me he hecho una cuenta de 5000 pavos para trabajar con lo que metería a bolsa cuando decida entrar con euros reales

iré mostrando mis vergüenzas en este hilo


----------



## Memento Mori (3 Oct 2011)

Este mes me tomaré un descanso y a ver si un mes de estos puedo dedicarle tiempo de verdad.


----------



## Estilicón (3 Oct 2011)

Sres participantes. Una cosilla.

Veo que algunos vais cortos en bancos. No sé si sería mejor no abrir posiciones cortas en bancos, puesto que aunque el simulador lo permite, la realidad es que no se puede hacer.

Mi pregunta es ¿Tomamos como norma no poder ponerse corto en bancos para que sea más real? ¿O como lo permite el simulador nos adaptamos a lo que el simulador deja?.

Yo de momento no he abierto cortos en bancos por eso.


----------



## kalandraca (3 Oct 2011)

Como veáis, aunque yo si he abierto una posición corta (con escaso beneficio por el momento) y si se decide la cierro de inmediato.


----------



## Berebere (3 Oct 2011)

No soy partidario de cambiar las reglas una vez empezado el reto, especialmente porque la forma de computar no depende de nosotros, y no podríamos hacer los arreglos pertinentes.


----------



## Estilicón (3 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> No soy partidario de cambiar las reglas una vez empezado el reto, especialmente porque la forma de computar no depende de nosotros, y no podríamos hacer los arreglos pertinentes.



Era un detalle en el que no había caído hasta ahora . 

Tienes razón. El que quiera que se ponga corto en bancos. Yo voy a intentar no hacerlo (aunque hoy el santander me estaba llamando a gritos para entrarle ). 

Joer, depeche. Ni el primer día nos dejas respirar ya .


----------



## patilltoes (3 Oct 2011)

Ya estoy aqui. Palmando pasta virtual como un campeon. Se pueden hacer cosas en forex y USA, ¿no?


----------



## Pindik87 (3 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ya estoy aqui. Palmando pasta virtual como un campeon. Se pueden hacer cosas en forex y USA, ¿no?



Yo también palmo un poco de pasta. Ah y estoy corto en un banco, así pues no sé si sería buena idea cambiar las normas ahora.

Depeche a pillado un buen pelotazo veo 8:


----------



## Mazaldeck (4 Oct 2011)

Hola. Me apunté pero no he recibido invitación al reto.

Ha cambiado algo de la web ¿no? Me pide algo de activación para que me den un descuento o no sé qué...


----------



## Berebere (4 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Hola. Me apunté pero no he recibido invitación al reto.
> 
> Ha cambiado algo de la web ¿no? Me pide algo de activación para que me den un descuento o no sé qué...




La invitación te fue enviada como siempre:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/196822-reto-en-simulador-de-bolsa-ver-quien-es-capaz-de-ganar-mas-pasta-16.html#post5031496

Lo que comentas debe haber sido porque has pulsado en 'activar cuenta'. No tengo ni idea de para qué sirve eso. Al menos a mi me funciona todo como antes.


----------



## Universitario A.D.E (5 Oct 2011)

¿El reto tiene fecha de finalización?

Yo de momento pierdo 0.16%,me parece un simulador realmente bueno y que además se ajusta mucho a la realidad, por otro lado es muy didáctico ya que te dá todas las explicaciones sobre lo que estas haciendo en cada momento.

Me parece incomprensible que en la universidad (carrera Administración y Dirección de Empresas) apenas se toquen estos temas. Una verdadera pena, menos mal que esta burbuja.info para los más avispado 

Que dios reparta dividendos!!!


----------



## bermy (5 Oct 2011)

hola a todos,

Aunque el mes parece que iba a ser bajista , esta llegando a niveles que podrían dar nuevas pistas.

Hay mucha volativilidad, y vamos a ver como, sin querer, nos despluman y nos tocará volver a levantar la cabeza.
Un ejemplo, mirar al compañero sawikiwiki llevaba un +32% en verde y ahora esta con -14% en rojo.
Y mañana me puede pasar a mi o a cualquiera.
Mi modesta opinión es que en el reto de octubre va a ver que ponerse el mono de faena .Cerrar posiciones en cuanto se vea una onda fea y volver a abrir.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## bermy (5 Oct 2011)

quise decir volatilidad


----------



## Estilicón (5 Oct 2011)

Universitario A.D.E dijo:


> ¿El reto tiene fecha de finalización?
> 
> Yo de momento pierdo 0.16%,me parece un simulador realmente bueno y que además se ajusta mucho a la realidad, por otro lado es muy didáctico ya que te dá todas las explicaciones sobre lo que estas haciendo en cada momento.



El reto termina el día 31.



bermy dijo:


> hola a todos,
> 
> Aunque el mes parece que iba a ser bajista , esta llegando a niveles que podrían dar nuevas pistas.
> 
> ...



Es que estos días son de un punto de tendencia no definida, y por eso andamos dando tumbos. Hay quien ha fijado una posición desde el principio y por eso ves a gente que tan pronto lo ves arriba como se van a la tercera página.

Yo como todavía no veo una tendencia definida, por el momento me dedico a echar un vistazo al gráfico y poner ordenes muy light. Miro un soporte, pongo la orden de entrar en largo cuando llega al soporte y con orden para ventilar si saco un mínimo de beneficio, porque tampoco hay movimientos muy bruscos fuera de la apertura. Por eso, de momento voy bastante conservador, sin grandes movimientos.

Habrá días de sobra para lanzar una operación con todo lo gordo  (y para estrellarme ::.).


----------



## Estilicón (6 Oct 2011)

Hoy por andar hasta arriba de curro, apenas he tenido un minuto para entrar. 

Y ha sido una putada porque la sesión ha sido de cajón ::.

Rotura del triangulo por arriba en 8500, que debería llevarte hasta el máximo de las últimas sesiones (8650), donde te sales y te olvidas hasta las 14 horas que habla Trichet. Habla y hostión para abajo hasta la zona de 8500 rota que hace de soporte y rebote de vuelta otra vez para arriba.

El día que tenga tiempo no daré una y me iré al -40%. Reservarme el último puesto que me parece que mi día de suerte iba a ser hoy y lo he desperdiciado :´(.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Oct 2011)

Me voy rehaciendo. Por cosas de faena solo me meto en cruces del forex, que esta abierto en las horas que mejor me viene.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

La verdad señores
Tienen ustedes que ser muy burros para perder dinero en un simulador que van con 15 minutos de retraso con la realidad

Y encima ver quien gana mas dinero::


----------



## Estilicón (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La verdad señores
> Tienen ustedes que ser muy burros para perder dinero en un simulador que van con 15 minutos de retraso con la realidad
> 
> Y encima ver quien gana mas dinero::



Ya, pero sabe lo que pasa?. Que esto no se trata de una competición para ganar nada, se trata de practicar para probar cosas (pongo una orden para que se lance pensando en x soporte o resistencia o pienso que hay un cambio de tendencia y hago x) y no para hacer trampas al solitario, porque sería del genero bobo y porque de lo que trata aquí es de aprender cosas. Si quedo el último con -99% pero me ha servido para ver cagadas, me importa un huevo.

Además, teniendo en cuenta el retraso con el que entran las ordenes, ya le digo yo que lo de los 15 minutos no serviría de mucho.

Y le sobra lo de entrar aquí a meterse con la gente y llamarnos burros.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Oct 2011)

Tremendo pelotazo en el cruce USDCHF, +64k€. Eso de saber que le han puesto un tope viene muy bien para operar.


----------



## DEREC (10 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Tremendo pelotazo en el cruce USDCHF, +64k€. Eso de saber que le han puesto un tope viene muy bien para operar.




:no::no: El tope es en el EURCHF :no::no:


----------



## Estilicón (10 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Tremendo pelotazo en el cruce USDCHF, +64k€



Muy buena. :Aplauso:

Yo hoy he intentado ponerme corto en técnicas reunidas cuando ya llevaba un 8% de subida, buscando el pullback a ese impulso tan alcista. He entrado en 24,48 con stop-loss en 25, por el hipótetico caso de que rompiera la resistencia de 24,90.

En teoría no me parecía mala idea pero.... ¡me han crujido vivo! :´( .Al menos aún mantengo el verde en el resultado. 

Ahora que ya sé que ya no puedo ganar :: voy a ponerme a seguir estrategias chorras, a ver que sale.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Oct 2011)

DEREC dijo:


> :no::no: El tope es en el EURCHF :no::no:



Ya lo se, pero como ese cruce no lo tenemos, pues me apaño con el otro, que menudas movidas hacen con el.


----------



## Berebere (11 Oct 2011)

Paso de comentar lo del Votin. Sólo decir que, al menos en el mercado americano, la mayor parte de las cotizaciones se las salta, con lo que de poco valdría esa diferencia de tiempo. Además es posible ver los movimientos de cada uno, y ver si se corresponden con esas diferencias de tiempo. Sería lícito, pero seguiría siendo hacerse trampas al solitario (con pocas probabilidades de éxito).

Sólo han pasado diez días pero han sido moviditos, así que voy a poner una clasificación intermedia.

<img src=http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/7017837111011.jpg>​

PD: alguno de los que iba desastrosamente se ha dado de baja en el reto: :no:.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Oct 2011)

Yo sigo con mi cruce, ahora andare con un 88% (unos 15k€ de perdidas latentes), creo que se dara la vuelta.


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2011)

Hay mucho nivel en este reto!!
Me encanta!! Voy a tener que emplearme al 100% si quiero tener posibilidades de volver a ganar!!


----------



## Estilicón (11 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Sólo han pasado diez días pero han sido moviditos, así que voy a poner una clasificación intermedia.
> 
> <img src=http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/7017837111011.jpg>​
> 
> PD: alguno de los que iba desastrosamente se ha dado de baja en el reto: :no:.



Jo, no vale retirarse. Yo voy de pena pero no me voy a retirar. Un misero 1% :´(.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Paso de comentar lo del Votin. Sólo decir que, al menos en el mercado americano, la mayor parte de las cotizaciones se las salta, con lo que de poco valdría esa diferencia de tiempo. Además es posible ver los movimientos de cada uno, y ver si se corresponden con esas diferencias de tiempo. Sería lícito, pero seguiría siendo hacerse trampas al solitario (con pocas probabilidades de éxito).
> 
> Sólo han pasado diez días pero han sido moviditos, así que voy a poner una clasificación intermedia.
> 
> ...



Juegas con un 100% de probabilidad de ganar
Si sabes que ha cerrado hoy el SAN a 6,29 a las 17:35 y 15 minutos antes estaba a 6,22 es cuestion de meterle un largo y un stop a 6,28 para que tu orden entre segura
Metes un cfd con apalancamieto por el total que tienes y al cierre lo tienes multiplicado
Ej , apalancamiento de 20 sobre 100.000 euros da 2 millones que son 321543acc*0,06= 19292 euros seguros porque sino lo coges al cierre lo coges en la subasta de los ultimos cinco minutos
Se que soy desagradable pero la razon no entiende de formas


----------



## Berebere (12 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Juegas con un 100% de probabilidad de ganar



Estás invitado al reto. 

Dime tu nick, y apuesto a que no quedas primero (pese a esos 15' con los que crees que cuentas...)


----------



## patilltoes (12 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Muy buena. :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo hoy he intentado ponerme corto en técnicas reunidas cuando ya llevaba un 8% de subida, buscando el pullback a ese impulso tan alcista. He entrado en 24,48 con stop-loss en 25, por el hipótetico caso de que rompiera la resistencia de 24,90.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien voy probando chorradas. El tema es que me he enviciado con los francos suizos. Llevan tiempo haciendo lo mismo, unos lo bajan lentamente (el USD frente al CHF) y luego patapum parriba casi vertical. Lo llevan entre una banda 0.92 <-> 0.90, algo mas estrecha en realidad pero para hacer una idea. Y en esas estoy.

Respecto a los 15 min. Yo no los uso, aparte como el simulador va un poco a bocados no se hasta que punto podria dar una gran ventaja. Viendo el funcionamiento mas que scalping intento pillar tendencias mas largas.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo tambien voy probando chorradas. El tema es que me he enviciado con los francos suizos. Llevan tiempo haciendo lo mismo, unos lo bajan lentamente (el USD frente al CHF) y luego patapum parriba casi vertical. Lo llevan entre una banda 0.92 <-> 0.90, algo mas estrecha en realidad pero para hacer una idea. Y en esas estoy.
> 
> Respecto a los 15 min. Yo no los uso, aparte como el simulador va un poco a bocados no se hasta que punto podria dar una gran ventaja. Viendo el funcionamiento mas que scalping intento pillar tendencias mas largas.



Yo sí estoy testeando el scalping más que las operaciones a largo, un poco por probar a intervalos de tiempo más cortos. Aunque juro que no miro lo de los 15 minutos, me parecería de críos. De hecho, si hiciera trampas al solitario, hoy no me habría pillado el cambio de tendencia que se ha dado cuando iba corto y esta vez fuertemente apalancado . Habría cerrado en ganancias y sin embargo ahora me va a saltar el stop en 3,2,1...:o

Voy a experimentar con el forex.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Oct 2011)

Yo me pongo largo con todo en USDCHF a ver que pasa en las proximas horas/dias. Para que se vea como uso el plazo corto.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Oct 2011)

Yo me he puesto largo en USDCHF en 0.8975, aunque solo he podido con lo que tenía en ese momento (todavía no se había ejecutado el stop de las acciones que tenía). Parece interesante... en unos segundos voy sacando 1600 de beneficio ::.

Habrá que mirar y prestar atención a esto del forex 8:

Coño, ya palmo 800


----------



## patilltoes (12 Oct 2011)

Yo me tire por el forex porque esta abierto todo el dia y por las mañanas no suelo poder hacer nada. Eso y por el peg del CHF.

Y una cosa que me ha pasado una cuantas veces es abrir operacion y darme cuenta de que lo he hecho en AUS (la de arriba) y empastrarla bien.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo me tire por el forex porque esta abierto todo el dia y por las mañanas no suelo poder hacer nada. Eso y por el peg del CHF.
> 
> Y una cosa que me ha pasado una cuantas veces es abrir operacion y darme cuenta de que lo he hecho en AUS (la de arriba) y empastrarla bien.



La verdad es que no había caído en probar con lo del forex que es algo que no sé como va y era algo que tenía que haber hecho con esto del simulador porque para mí esto es como un banco de pruebas.A mi en la vida se me ocurriría entrar en acciones a corto a ver si es el comienzo del giro cuando la tendencia a corto es alcista y no ha habido indicios claros de cambio de tendencia.

Lo de los 15 minutos aquí no cuenta que el simulador solo va con 2 minutos de retraso.

Por cierto, te lo he gafado. jajajajaja. Es meterme yo y ha caído a saco. Vaya racha que llevo con este juego. Debe ser que alguien me quiere mucho :XX:.


----------



## patilltoes (12 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> La verdad es que no había caído en probar con lo del forex que es algo que no sé como va y era algo que tenía que haber hecho con esto del simulador porque para mí esto es como un banco de pruebas.A mi en la vida se me ocurriría entrar en acciones a corto a ver si es el comienzo del giro cuando la tendencia a corto es alcista y no ha habido indicios claros de cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Lo de los 15 minutos aquí no cuenta que el simulador solo va con 2 minutos de retraso.
> 
> Por cierto, te lo he gafado. jajajajaja. Es meterme yo y ha caído a saco. Vaya racha que llevo con este juego. Debe ser que alguien me quiere mucho :XX:.



-27k€ en latente. No pasa nada, he llegado a tener pufos de -40


----------



## Estilicón (12 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> -27k€ en latente. No pasa nada, he llegado a tener pufos de -40



Yo ahora solo palmo 800 (edito: ahora 3200). 

La virgen. Es como el dragon khan .


----------



## patilltoes (12 Oct 2011)

Ya esta en verde +7k€. A ver si pillamos un pelotazo gordo de esos que montan en vertical.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ya esta en verde +7k€. A ver si pillamos un pelotazo gordo de esos que montan en vertical.



Cerré con +7k y volví a entrar más abajo.

Para que se me ocurriría volver a entrar. Me están haciendo mucha pupita sexuaaarrll.:´(

Y es que ahora he mirado el gráfico y veo que el gráfico a 1 semana indica tendencia bajista. :ouch: LLevo todo el reto contradiciendo el principio fundamental que me dijo un amigo mío que sí que sabe de eso ('nunca vayas en contra de la tendencia'). Así me están dando por todos los lados.

jojojo, -13k .


----------



## patilltoes (12 Oct 2011)

Yo estoy con -38k en un largo, no fear. Y la tendencia tambien me parece bajista pero hay empujones sospechosos hacia arriba.

A ver que pasa.


----------



## Universitario A.D.E (13 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Paso de comentar lo del Votin. Sólo decir que, al menos en el mercado americano, la mayor parte de las cotizaciones se las salta, con lo que de poco valdría esa diferencia de tiempo. Además es posible ver los movimientos de cada uno, y ver si se corresponden con esas diferencias de tiempo. Sería lícito, pero seguiría siendo hacerse trampas al solitario (con pocas probabilidades de éxito).
> 
> Sólo han pasado diez días pero han sido moviditos, así que voy a poner una clasificación intermedia.
> 
> ...



Fui yo el que me dí de baja! Pido disculpas!

Pero alguien con más conocimientos sobre el tema me puede explicar lo de SACYR, dudas con la refinanciación de deuda y los bancos detrás de ellos y sube un 30% una semana!¡

Soy un memo!:ouch:


----------



## patilltoes (13 Oct 2011)

Madre mia como viene Depeche.


----------



## Depeche (13 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Madre mia como viene Depeche.



Me lo estás poniendo muy dificil,no hay manera de alcanzarte,estoy teniendo que emplearme al máximo haciendo tradings de compra y venta durante el dia,aún así de momento no consigo pillarte. Enhorabuena,lo estás haciendo muy bien.


----------



## patilltoes (13 Oct 2011)

Creo que si voy por delante es por:
a) Chorra en cantidades.
b) En forex hay mucho apalancamiento.


----------



## Estilicón (13 Oct 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Me lo estás poniendo muy dificil,no hay manera de alcanzarte,estoy teniendo que emplearme al máximo haciendo tradings de compra y venta durante el dia,aún así de momento no consigo pillarte. Enhorabuena,lo estás haciendo muy bien.



Copión .

Putada hoy. Si no hubiera hecho el gilipuertas en el forex ( cerré con -15% :ouch y me hubiera apalancado más, hoy podía haberme puesto con un 30 o 40%.


----------



## patilltoes (13 Oct 2011)

Yo he cerrado hace poco un pufo de -25k€ o asi. Me he lucido de lo lindo.


----------



## patilltoes (14 Oct 2011)

Cierro hipermegapufo con casi -100k€. Tocoto. Vuelta a los 200k€ de pasta o asi, desde los 300 de ayer.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Oct 2011)

Yo hoy me he metido corto en gamesa a 3.84 con una tercera parte del capital apalancado. Al cabo de un rato he empezado a notar cierto dolor en el ojete  y me he dicho 'from lost to the river' , los otros 2/3 del capital corto a 3.90. 

Después de un buen rato de sufrir una fuerte pupita (3.92 -20%) ha empezado a bajar y he podido cerrar en 3.86 (+14%). 

Con esto creo que me coloco 4º, a ver si puedo pelear la medalla de bronce . Y como pallito haga otro bluf me tiro a por la plata ::


----------



## JGekko (15 Oct 2011)

Quedan invis o llego tarde? id. JonathanGekko


----------



## patilltoes (15 Oct 2011)

Menudo despeñe el mio.

Dia desastroso ayer. Anteayer roce los 300k€ (quicir, 200k€ de beneficio), me quede en 299 y me dije, "joder hay que redondear esto". Resultado: -160k€ en una serie de operaciones desastrosas. La mejor un pufo enorme de -100k€ por dejarme abierta una posicion durante unas horas sin saber que pasaba. Grrrrrroar.


----------



## Estilicón (17 Oct 2011)

Una de mis mejores jornadas bursatiles. Y no solo en el simulador .


----------



## Berebere (17 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Una de mis mejores jornadas bursatiles. Y no solo en el simulador .




Ya te paso mi número de cuenta por MP, que estas cosas hay que compartirlas con los colegas...


----------



## Estilicón (17 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Ya te paso mi número de cuenta por MP, que estas cosas hay que compartirlas con los colegas...



Habría pagado unas cervezas con gusto. 

Ha sido suerte. Entrar corto en Técnicas Reunidas jugándotela a que no pudiera con la resistencia de 28,50. No solo no ha podido sino que un rato después se ha despeñado. 

Otras veces te la juegas, rompe la resistencia y sales escaldado.


----------



## patilltoes (17 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena por las plusvalias, Estilicon. Sobretodo por las reales, que eso es lo que mola.

Yo hoy una solo operacion, pero aceptable +58k€, un largo en el cruce USDCHF y he pillado el rebote.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Oct 2011)

Joder, menudo pedazo de fail hoy. Ayer me olvidé de cerrar la posición corta que tenía en gamesa y que iba con +4%. Y hoy he tenido el tino de irla a cerrar justo cuando estaba en el máximo de cotización de hoy. De +4% a -10% :ouch:.

Visto que los 2 de arriba sois inalcanzables, me marco como objetivo en el reto el llegar al 60% y si lo consigo me planto.


----------



## bermy (20 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Joder, menudo pedazo de fail hoy. Ayer me olvidé de cerrar la posición corta que tenía en gamesa y que iba con +4%. Y hoy he tenido el tino de irla a cerrar justo cuando estaba en el máximo de cotización de hoy. De +4% a -10% :ouch:.
> 
> Visto que los 2 de arriba sois inalcanzables, me marco como objetivo en el reto el llegar al 60% y si lo consigo me planto.



Estos dos son como el madrid y el barca, lo tenemos claro...pero hasta el rabo todo es toro y prefiero que tengamos disputa y sobre todo nivelazo. chapoo por los machotes de la cabeza!


----------



## Estilicón (21 Oct 2011)

bermy dijo:


> Estos dos son como el madrid y el barca, lo tenemos claro...pero hasta el rabo todo es toro y prefiero que tengamos disputa y sobre todo nivelazo. chapoo por los machotes de la cabeza!



Pues ahora solo veo a uno :8:

Joder, pallito, pero que te ha pasado. Ni en el crack del 29 se vivió un hostiazo así ::


----------



## patilltoes (22 Oct 2011)

Estoy en quiebra. Veo que el cacharro no me ejecuta las garantias y ahora estoy con numeros rojos ::. En el mundo real me habria ido con una maleta de carton para que no me pillasen los matones del broker.

Lo que me ha pasado es que estaba arriesgando mucho y aqui estan los peligros de ir sin stops. Dejo abierta una operacion unas horas en el curro, al llegar veo que iba por -150k€ y me digo "esto rebota, hombre"...

-320k€ :XX::XX:, el USDCHF hundido y yo en la quiebra, claro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Estoy en quiebra. Veo que el cacharro no me ejecuta las garantias y ahora estoy con numeros rojos ::. En el mundo real me habria ido con una maleta de carton para que no me pillasen los matones del broker.
> 
> Lo que me ha pasado es que estaba arriesgando mucho y aqui estan los peligros de ir sin stops. Dejo abierta una operacion unas horas en el curro, al llegar veo que iba por -150k€ y me digo "esto rebota, hombre"...
> 
> -320k€ :XX::XX:, el USDCHF hundido y yo en la quiebra, claro.



Madre mía, :8: te has salido de la carretera a 200km/h.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Oct 2011)

Knamelis dijo:


> Dejo un cuadro con la clasificación a falta de un día habil para el final del reto



Con lo bien que estaba con mi 51%.

Fui a buscar el 60 y salí trasquilao :ouch:.


----------



## patilltoes (29 Oct 2011)

Madre de los locos, que hostion me pegue (no he cerrado, quicir, estoy como en quiebra, pero no me he salido del reto)


----------



## fitopaisa (29 Oct 2011)

Veo que estáis en plena partida. 
esta idea me parece genial. 
si empiezan una nueva partida estaré encantado de participar 

me voy a registrar también y probar aunque tampoco tengo ni idea
es genial empezar con un simulador XD.

Agradecería enormemente que me aconsejen un poco en este mundo de la inversión 
que herramientas usar aunque solo sea como novato en divisas y en modo virtual.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Berebere (29 Oct 2011)

Definitivamente: tenemos que juntar algo de pasta entre todos y dejársela a Depeche (dejando un porcentaje para pagar a un albanokosovar que lo vigile - no vaya a ser).

Yo, pese a estar en números rojos y que el reto se cierra el lunes a las 17:30, espero que mis 75.000 acciones (especulativas a la baja) de HPQ peguen un bajón el lunes que me ponga los números en verde. Optimista que es uno, fiando en el dicho de que "todo lo que sube baja".


----------



## Depeche (29 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Definitivamente: tenemos que juntar algo de pasta entre todos y dejársela a Depeche (dejando un porcentaje para pagar a un albanokosovar que lo vigile - no vaya a ser).
> 
> Yo, pese a estar en números rojos y que el reto se cierra el lunes a las 17:30, espero que mis 75.000 acciones (especulativas a la baja) de HPQ peguen un bajón el lunes que me ponga los números en verde. Optimista que es uno, fiando en el dicho de que "todo lo que sube baja".



Jeje,pues no estoy muy satisfecho,podía haber superado el 300% pero vendí las acciones que tenía de Sacyr Vallermoso a la baja poco antes de que se desplomaran,al final las cambié por Jazztel al alza,que no acabó de explotar con fuerza para arriba,pero bueno, a ver si el lunes consigo al menos superar el 200% de ganancia.


----------



## _juanma_ (30 Oct 2011)

Bueno, a punto de acabar el reto, decir que he aprendido muchísimo. He quedado de los últimos pero por lo menos ya sé que son los CFDs y también un Stop Loss y lo importante que es.

Habrá reto en noviembre?


----------



## Depeche (30 Oct 2011)

Esperemos que si que haya en noviembre también.


----------



## TheSandman (31 Oct 2011)

Yo he entrado a probar en bolsia.com, que anunció un forero hace un rato. Lo que quiero es lo mismo que _juanma_, aprender...


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Oct 2011)

Si este mes hay competición, apuntadme.


----------



## Berebere (31 Oct 2011)

Ha terminado el reto. Personalmente estoy satisfecho porque pasé a positivo antes del cierre (si no me hubiera precipitado hubiera llegado al 20%, pero no me quejo). En conjunto no lo hicimos muy bien, con un 70% de pérdidas (22% si sacamos los dos valores extremos).

A Depeche ya no sé que regalarle. Casi mejor que nos regale él algo a nosotros (un manual p.e.). Bueno, si postea le regalaré un 'thanks'.

<table border="1" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111"> <tr> <td>Depeche</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;188,04%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>revert</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;56,12%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>estilicon</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;36,27%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>atika</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;34,22%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>sawikiwiki</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;25,20%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>knamelis</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;17,52%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>caronteelbarquero</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;16,62%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Berebere</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;4,96%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>bermy</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3,67%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Ruben86vlc</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;3,10%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Aradoc</td> <td align="right">&nbsp;0,00%</td> </tr> <tr> <td>mfernama</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-0,11%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>SrBauti</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-0,80%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>pepiton</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-2,20%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>_juanma_</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-4,27%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>kalandraca</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-55,09%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>Pindik87</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-59,17%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>pleura</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-98,69%</font></td> </tr> <tr> <td>patilltoes</td> <td align="right"><font color="#FF0000">&nbsp;-235,67%</font></td> </tr></table>

Si os parece bien montamos un reto para el viernes 4, hasta el viernes 2 de diciembre (4 semanas completas).

PD: para que deje de apareceros el reto antiguo debeis daros de baja en él.


----------



## patilltoes (31 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena a Depeche por su resultado.


----------



## Berebere (31 Oct 2011)

Lanzado el reto de noviembre. Como archivo adjunto va la lista de invitados.

Hago también entrega del premio a Depeche:



Spoiler: Trofeo Octubre 2011



Un  dedicado:

<img src=http://www.imagengratis.org/images/tragdep2.gif>


----------



## carlosmartinez (31 Oct 2011)

Me apunto al reto a ver si aprendo...utilizo el mismo nick que en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## Depeche (31 Oct 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Ha terminado el reto. Personalmente estoy satisfecho porque pasé a positivo antes del cierre (si no me hubiera precipitado hubiera llegado al 20%, pero no me quejo). En conjunto no lo hicimos muy bien, con un 70% de pérdidas (22% si sacamos los dos valores extremos).
> 
> A Depeche ya no sé que regalarle. Casi mejor que nos regale él algo a nosotros (un manual p.e.). Bueno, si postea le regalaré un 'thanks'.
> 
> ...



Bueno,pues ya estoy deseando que empiece el siguiente reto,en este no he quedado satisfecho a pesar de ganar,al final he quedado por debajo del 200% de ganancia,cuando llegué a estar en un 250%. Para el siguiente intentaré mejorar.


----------



## Rubenvlc (31 Oct 2011)

Depeche intratable, como siempre, en la bolsa real tambien te va bien? aunque está claro que con el dinero ficticio todo es más fácil, pero a poco que sigas igual no te tiene que ir del todo mal.


----------



## _juanma_ (31 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena depeche y a todos los que acabásteis en positivo, a ver como se da en noviembre


----------



## kalandraca (31 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena a todos, en especial a Depeche.
Menudo error con Gamesa estos últimos días, me ha hecho pasar de un +120% a un -55%. Menos mal que es dinero de mentira.

He aprendido bastante con vosotros y espero mejorar aunque seguro que peor no lo puedo hacer.

Me apunto al reto de Noviembre!


----------



## Depeche (1 Nov 2011)

Rubenvlc dijo:


> Depeche intratable, como siempre, en la bolsa real tambien te va bien? aunque está claro que con el dinero ficticio todo es más fácil, pero a poco que sigas igual no te tiene que ir del todo mal.



En la vida real no me puedo quejar,solamente llevo acciones de Jazztel,pero les estoy ganando bastante,compré hace 1 par de meses con objetivo de vender a mediados de noviembre a 4,50 euros, y ya solo me quedan 30 centimos para llegar al objetivo de ganar un 40% si no estoy equivocado. De momento va todo como pensaba,esta escrito en algun hilo.


----------



## Extermoduro (1 Nov 2011)

yo puedo entrar? mi nick es wfrank1977


----------



## Depeche (2 Nov 2011)

Cuando empieza el de noviembre?


----------



## Depeche (9 Nov 2011)

Yo de momento voy el último,no he empezado bien,me pilló con la cartera que había dejado en el anterior reto y tuve grandes perdidas,lástima de no haber reiniciado y empezar sin valores para poder elegir yo el que quisiera. De todos modos no pasa nada,espero remontar en los próximos dias,así tiene más emoción la cosa,jajaja.
Un saludo.


----------



## Garbatella (11 Nov 2011)

Hola!

Me gustaría apuntarme al reto! ¿Alguna cantidad de reseteo para iniciar?

salu2


----------



## Depeche (11 Nov 2011)

Que mal voy,voy a empezar a ponerme las pilas.


----------



## Berebere (11 Nov 2011)

Garbatella dijo:


> Me gustaría apuntarme al reto! ¿Alguna cantidad de reseteo para iniciar?



Para el siguiente te invitamos, ya que de este ya transcurrió una semana. 

No importa que resetees o no, ya que sólo contabiliza la rentabilidad entre las dos fechas del reto.


----------



## Depeche (11 Nov 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> Para el siguiente te invitamos, ya que de este ya transcurrió una semana.
> 
> No importa que resetees o no, ya que sólo contabiliza la rentabilidad entre las dos fechas del reto.



Es cierto,el problema es que me pilló con las acciones que tenia del otro reto, y empezó en dirección contraria a como las llevaba y empecé palmando mucha pasta desde el primer dia,ahora voy a intentar remontar poco a poco.


----------



## Garbatella (12 Nov 2011)

Genial, gracias.

Una pregunta: existe algún sistema parecido que en vez de funcionar via web sea mediante software instalado? o alguna herramienta para operar via software en vez de via web?

salu2


----------



## Depeche (1 Dic 2011)

Cuando finaliza este reto?


----------



## Arkhan (2 Dic 2011)

Pues a mi también me gustaría apuntarme, que siempre me ha interesado esto de aprender algo de bolsa y en plan competición tiene más gracia.


----------



## Berebere (2 Dic 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Cuando finaliza este reto?




A las 17:30 de hoy.


----------



## _juanma_ (3 Dic 2011)

Al final sawikiwi se llevó a última hora el gato al agua. Enhorabuena por el resultado. 

Como en el anterior reto, poco a poco voy aprendiendo cosillas y bueno, esta vez, para llevar 2 meses prácticamente con esto no se me ha dado tan mal.

Saludos a todos, y esperemos que empiece pronto el siguiente reto.


----------



## sawinverter (3 Dic 2011)

La volatilidad del IBEX35 asusta, he tenido suerte esta vez, a ver la del mes de Diciembre, ¿habrá rally navideño o no?


----------



## Berebere (3 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena a Sawinverter. La entrega de premios no podrá realizarse porque hemos recibido una carta gubernamental instándonos a no fomentar el derroche y continuar con la política de ajustes y recortes. En consecuencia reciba vd. nuestras felicitaciones y un abrazo virtual.

Propongo un nuevo reto del 9 al 30. Serían sólo tres semanas para cerrar 2011.


PD: yo fui bastante bien hasta anteayer, pero como sólo me faltaba arañar un 2% para mantener la primera posición perdí la prudencia y acabé en caída libre.


----------



## Depeche (3 Dic 2011)

Yo empecé mal el primer dia y ya he dejado todo como estaba,no hice ninguna operación en todo el reto. Para el próximo espero no cometer el error de este último,empezaré sin tener valores en cartera,para poder empezar de 0.


----------



## Berebere (8 Dic 2011)

El reto de Diciembre comienza mañana y dura hasta el día 30.

Para el ganador:

<img src=http://www.haztucesta.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/cestade-navidad-conjamon.jpg>​


----------



## maolito (8 Dic 2011)

Me gustaría participar, ¿Como lo hago?


----------



## ~Paysafe (8 Dic 2011)

me apunto mi nick sera paysafe


----------



## maolito (9 Dic 2011)

mi nick es "maolito" invitadme por favor.


----------



## maolito (16 Dic 2011)

¿Cuando acaba el reto actual?


----------



## Berebere (31 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena a Sawikiwiki.

Puedes pasar por El Corte Inglés a recoger la cesta. Di que vas de parte de Calópez, y comprueba que el jamón sea 5 jotas.

Por mi parte me alegro de haberme llevado el hostión porque llevaba bastante tiempo en que me iban las cosas demasiado bien, y estaba tentado de dar el salto a la bolsa real con las mismas estrategias. Así que este batacazo me viene muy bien para sentar la cabeza.


----------



## Arkhan (31 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.

Bueno, habrá que seguir probando en virtual, que veo en real todavía voy a palmar pasta  Aunque para ser la primera vez, tampoco se ha dado mal del todo.

Bueno, ¿cuando organizamos el próximo?


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (31 Dic 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-deudas-las-deudas-son-una-estafa.html


----------



## sawinverter (1 Ene 2012)

Berebere dijo:


> Enhorabuena a Sawikiwiki.
> 
> Puedes pasar por El Corte Inglés a recoger la cesta. Di que vas de parte de Calópez, y comprueba que el jamón sea 5 jotas.
> 
> Por mi parte me alegro de haberme llevado el hostión porque llevaba bastante tiempo en que me iban las cosas demasiado bien, y estaba tentado de dar el salto a la bolsa real con las mismas estrategias. Así que este batacazo me viene muy bien para sentar la cabeza.



Muchas gracias, mañana a primera hora me paso por ECI. o

¿Otro para Enero?


----------



## Estilicón (2 Ene 2012)

No he podido participar en los 2 últimos retos.

Que pena, porque se ha ganado con unas rentabilidades que andaban por los niveles que conseguí en los 2 retos que participé, así que lo mismo podía haber tenido posibilidades de ganar alguno.

Si hay reto en enero me apunto, y esta vez espero participar.


----------



## Berebere (2 Ene 2012)

> Se va a proceder a lanzar un reto a:
> 
> _juanma_
> Vercingetorix
> ...



Empezamos el jueves.

La próxima vez sólo mandaré invitación a quien haya participado últimamente, para simplificar el proceso. Hasta ahora mantuve a todos los que alguna vez participaron, pero se me hace demasiado larga a la hora de lanzar los retos.


----------



## sawinverter (3 Ene 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No he podido participar en los 2 últimos retos.
> 
> Que pena, porque se ha ganado con unas rentabilidades que andaban por los niveles que conseguí en los 2 retos que participé, así que lo mismo podía haber tenido posibilidades de ganar alguno.
> 
> Si hay reto en enero me apunto, y esta vez espero participar.



Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. 


A ver si se va animando más gente al reto, mucha suerte.


----------



## Berebere (7 Ene 2012)

Llevo perdido más de un 40% en dos días, pero repito la pregunta: qué pasa con Starbucks?

Para mi está exageradamente alto (sin motivo aparente):

<img src=http://www.imagengratis.org/images/sbux.jpg>


----------



## Berebere (26 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena Cegador.

Esta vez el premio consiste en unas acciones preferentes de burbuja.info (sólo hay que aportar 100€ para los gastos de envío - ya te mando el nº de cuenta por privado).


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Ene 2012)

Me pensaba que acabábamos mañana... :XX:

Gracias por las felicitaciones y sobretodo por las preferentes (que me han dicho que "van p'arriba") ::

¿el próximo reto comienza en febrero?


----------



## Berebere (1 Feb 2012)

Lanzado un reto para febrero ('Tochovista es mi pastor'). Como ya había anunciado, sólo mandé invitaciones a los participantes del último reto, pero si alguien quiere participar aún podrá hacerlo durante unos días.


----------



## sawinverter (2 Feb 2012)

Las dos veces que he dejado la cuenta en negativo ha sido con chicharros, ahora he recuperado algo en mi posición con General Alquiler Maquinaria, seguiré con el valor hasta mediados de Febrero.

Suerte con el nuevo reto.


----------



## Berebere (5 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena a _juanma_. Tiene una única operación con Sacyr, pero le llegó para mantenerse primero.


----------



## Berebere (5 Mar 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> me puedo unir al reto?¿



Necesitas una cuenta en el simulador. Si ya tienes cuenta pulsa en "Tu rincón" y postea aquí la url.


----------



## Berebere (30 Mar 2012)

El servidor ha estado caido desde ayer hasta hace un rato. El reto ha terminado, pero han desaparecido parte de las operaciones y del historial, con lo que no es posible saber con fidelidad el resultado final.

Por mi parte llevaba un 50% ern positivo y tenía una orden de venta de Nvidia. Ahora me han 'resucitado' una operación de febrero que ya estaba cerrada, y han desaparecido mis operaciones de marzo. O bien se han cargado parte de la base de datos o han volcado una copia de seguridad de hace semanas.

¿Se habrán asociado con Calópez para el mantenimiento?


----------



## Berebere (30 Mar 2012)

Comunicado:



> El día en el que petó La Bolsa Virtual
> 
> Muy buenas,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Mar 2012)

Vaya fallo. Anteayer tenía un +31% y hoy un -16% sin motivo aparente ::


----------



## _juanma_ (3 May 2012)

Don Diego dijo:


> upppppppppppp
> 
> Subo esto , acabo de comprobar que hay novedades en el simulador ahora se pueden comprar materias primas ( plata , oro , azúcar , gas etc)
> 
> También hay una cosa nueva que son los índices de las bolsas de todo el mundo alguien me podría explicar en que consiste¿?



Es verdad que está muy parado esto desde el fallo aquel que hubo en labolsavirtual.

Los índices de las bolsas supongo que será que puedes apostar a que un índice (el ibex, el dow...) suba o baje.


----------



## Berebere (5 Feb 2015)

Lástima que no fuera una inversión real. Tenía esta cuenta abandonada. Hace algún tiempo miré por curiosidad si aún existía y, para mi sorpresa, había dejado abierta una posición que me había salido rentable. Cerré esa y abrí otra con Siemens, y este fue el resultado:







Estamos en tiempos interesantes para reabrir el reto.


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

Y a ver quien es el pardillo que palma mas 8:

Estoy desde hace unos dias registrado en la bolsa virtual y para aprender no está nada mal.

Si alguien quiere participar en un reto, que se de de alta, mi nick alli es el mismo que aqui. Partimos con 100.000 € y a ver quien gana mas pasta, comentamos las jugadas y aprendemos algo.

Si es que hay interesados, fijamos una fecha de inicio, reseteamos las cuentas a 100.000 € y a ver como se lo monta cada uno.

Saludos.


P.D. No tengo ni puta idea de bolsa pero quiero aprender, si me sale bien la cosa metere pasta "de verdad" )


----------



## Hackusho (27 Dic 2010)

Me acabo de registrar, hoy le echare un ojo haber como funciona esto que yo tampoco no tengo ni pajolera idea.

Por cierto, pole!!


----------



## la vivienda nunca baja (27 Dic 2010)

Yo también voy para adentro.
Espero arruinarme y suicidarme como los buenos brokers del 29. ¡Snif!


----------



## Memphis!! (27 Dic 2010)

Otro más... ni puta idea, pero vamos a ver!


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

Postead vuestro user y asi podemos comparar los resultados. Si os parece bien partimos con 100.000 € 

El mio como aqui, cmatamoros


----------



## skifi (27 Dic 2010)

Mira, yo voy a experimentar. Me registraré con el mismo nick, y a ver que pasa... a las malas, aprendemos.


----------



## Depeche (27 Dic 2010)

Yo ya estoy apuntado también, mi nick es macro.


----------



## glacierre (27 Dic 2010)

Probando a ver, de momento ya voy palmando pasta 

Edito, dioh mío, que coño pasa con sos-cuétara ¿tanto arroz hace falta con el nuevo AVE?


----------



## cmatamoros (27 Dic 2010)

sos cuetara ganó el ultimo dia un 17,56 con el acumulado de hoy roza el 45% en 2 dias


----------



## jmoraf (27 Dic 2010)

me he registrado, para que no se diga..

pero no hay que olvidar que operar con dinero real es otra cosa


----------



## valenmope (27 Dic 2010)

yo tb me he apuntado al simulador con mi nick de aquí, 

BTW, que gif más guapo cmatamoros!


----------



## jolu (27 Dic 2010)

Apuntado estoy.

jjolu ya que no se permiten 4 caracteres.

Ni puta idea de como empezar.


----------



## City Boy (27 Dic 2010)

Lastima! no suelo operar con esos valores. Esa cartera virtual es muy escasa en opciones de inversión. Se limita a valores de 4 índices. Con tan poco surtido no podría demostrar mi porqueyolovalgo.


----------



## bermy (27 Dic 2010)

*Otro que se apunta*

Dudas,

Valen todos los mercados, continuo,ibex, nasdaq,etc..?

Tambien vale operar con CFD,s?

No os penseis que tengo idea, pero puestos a aprender , a lo grande

S2.


----------



## Berebere (27 Dic 2010)

Ni puta idea pero me he apuntado con el mismo nick y 100.000€.


----------

